#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-11
<tale> Näyttäisi ettei Ubuntussa 10.04 autofs käynnisty bootissa. Onko kellään käytössä Ubuntu joka automounttaa NFS-palvelimelta käyttäjien kotihakemistot?
<tale> Miten hoidatte automountin käynnistymään bootissa?
<Sysi> fstabissa nfs-levy sulla?
<tale> Sysi: Ei tietenkään ole. Sanoinhan että automounttia koitan käyttää.
<musse> terve
<musse> osaisko joku sanoa vähä näistä osioista? /bin  / dev /etc  /usr/local    /usr/src     /root  /home  /lib    /tmp    /mnt/floppu
<musse> mistä löytäisi noihin tietoa
<Paavi2_0> http://linux.fi/wiki/Hakemistorakenne
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HZ0Q9u -> Hakemistorakenne – Linux.fi
<musse> kiitän
<Paavi2_0> eivät nuo ole välttämättä edes erillisiä osioitaa
<Paavi2_0> s/osioitaa/osioita
<musse> hmm, mikäs toi /mnt/floppu on?
<musse> ei löytynyt hakemistosta
<elias_a> Hah :D
<musse> floppy*
<elias_a> No ei varmaan löytynyt :D
<musse> mikä toi on :P oon vähä uus tän linuxin kans
<elias_a> Mikäs se ongelma on?
<musse> pitäis tietää et mikä toi mnt/floppy on
<elias_a> No eivät ole siis osioita vaan mountpointeja.
<elias_a> Eli ne osiot on kiinnitetty noihin osoitteisiin käyttöjärjestelmän tiedostojärjestelmässä.
<musse> ahaa ok
<elias_a> jos tarkastellaan osioiden tasolla, kannattaa asentaa vaikka parted
<elias_a> Eli samalla logiikalla kuin winhotuksessa osio on eri asia kuin sitä vastaava kirjaintunnus, samoin on myös Linuxissa.
<Sysi> ton funktio on se että ku lyöt korpun sisään niin se liitetään oikein
<elias_a> Joo - eli kun se korppu tulee aktiiviseksi vasta kun siellä on se levyke niin se mountpoint eli liitospiste on valmiiksi olemassa.
<musse> hmm sit ku asennan linuxin toho toisee koneesee nii  mikä levyosio kannattaa tehä? rootin lisäks siis
<Sysi> ehkä /home, tai vaan joku jonne laitat datan ja liität myöhemmin johonki
<musse> onko koolla kuinka paljo väliä?
<musse> rootille joku 10 gt
<Sysi> homeen tulee käyttäjien kotihakemistot, paljoko haluat
<musse> hmm
<musse> varmaa kaikki loput sinne
<musse> mitä noista muista jää
<tale> Näköjään autofs ei ole käynnistynyt bootissa vuoden 2005 jälkeen. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/40189
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 40189 in autofs (Ubuntu) "autofs needs to be restarted to pick up some shares" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Sysi> onko mielipiteitä mplayerin videonparannusominaisuuden toimivuudesta?
<Sysi> vai pitääkö vaan kokeilla kuhan siirry npöytäkoneelle
<Tm_T> Sysi: toimii
<tale> Musselle olis pitänyt sanoa, että sivutusosio eli swap pitäisi tehdä juuriosion lisäksi.
<Sysi> ei sitä kyllä käytännössä koskaa tarvi jos on arpeksi muistia pyörittää live-installeria kivasti
<Tm_T> kyllä se swap on hyvä olla, muunmuassa käsistä karanneiden muistivuotojen takia
<tale> Sysi: Riippuu ihan kuinka muistisyöppöjä ohjelmia ajaa.
<Tm_T> en keksi kyllä mitään järkevää perustelua miksi jättää swap pois, ellei tallennustilaa ole häviävän pieni määrä
<tale> Kuten Tm_T sanoi.
<bioterror> no jotkut gentoo-pojat tekee sitä
<bioterror> "kato, muistia on... 4GB!"
<Tm_T> siitä ei ole ~mitään haittaa, mutta sen puuttumisesta voi olla paljonkin
<tale> Vieläkin kummastelen Ubuntun huonosti käynnistyvää autofs:ää.
<Sysi> miniläppärillä on pieni ssd, oon aika kauan eläny ilman swappia
<Sysi> kahen teran upouus ulkonen kovalevy, videota toistaessa tulee dmesgiin Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 116050823 tyyppistä erroria aika paljo, mikähän kaikki tuossa vois olla vikana?
<Sysi> yks gpartedilla luotu ntfs-osio
<Tm_T> buffer error kuulostaa minun korvaan rauta/ajurivialta
<Sysi> toi kerran kolahti vähän, voisko olla niin herkkä / uutena rikki
<Sysi> vois kyllä oikeastaan toivoa että vaan linuxin ntfs-tuen ongelmia
<tale> Sysi: Käytä smartmontools -pakettia.
<Sysi> smartctl ei ainakaa löytäny tuota levyä ollenkaa
<tale> Sysi: Aja tiedostojärjestelmän tarkistus.
<Sysi> hrm, bootataas sitte windowsiin, ei se varmaan dataa hukkaa..
<tale> Boottailen minäkin. Katsotaan jos autofs suostuu käynnistymään.
<MasterJ_> mikseihän kansiot näy työpöydällä
<MasterJ_> tässä on kyllä 11.04 joten kai sen kuuluukin olla vielä rikki ;)
<Tm_T> MasterJ_: voisitko antaa tarkemman kuvauksen ongelmasta? Mikä työpöytä? Mitkä kansiot ja missä pitäisi näkyä?
<MasterJ_> se työpöytä missä on taustakuva ja kansiot joita sinne on tehty olisi kiva nähdä
<MasterJ_> nautiluksenko avaa ja valitsee sieltä työpöydän näkyy kaikki
<Tm_T> MasterJ_: hmm, jos oikealla hiirennapilla klikkailet työpöytää (ei kansio), löytyykö sieltä jostain valinta (mahdollisesti jostain asetusikkunasta) jolla säädetään niiden työpöytä-kansion sisällön näkyvyyttä?
<MasterJ_> ei tuossa työpöydällä näköjään toimi hiirikään
<MasterJ_> jos kokeilis gdm:n uudelleen latausta
<MasterJ_> olipasta taas yksinkertasen vaikea ratkasu ... Just open a terminal and run "nautilus &".
<Tm_T> jaa, sulla ei siis ollut nautilus tarjoamassa työpöytää (:
<MasterJ_> gconfissa näyttää olevan nautilus %s pitäskö tosta toi s ottaa pois
<mjr> ei
<mjr> se %s on placeholder hakemistop+aramterille varmaan
<MasterJ_> jeps, eipä tuo vaikeaa oo uudelleen kirjotella jos ei tulevaisuudessa toimi
<SipuliSopuli> aloin asentamaan nfs palvelinta ubuntu suomen wikissä olevan ohjeen mukaan ja pääsin mounttaukseen asti kunnes tulee virheilmo
<SipuliSopuli> "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.10:/home/timi/LaCie
<SipuliSopuli> "
<SipuliSopuli> vinkkejä?
<Alpo\> millä ohjelmalla saa skannattua monta sivua yhdeks pdf-tiedostoksi?
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Mitä näyttää showmount -e 192.168.0.10
<tale> Alpo\: Tohon on ohjelma, muistaakseni jopa tällä kanavalla aikoinaan kerrottu. Muistelen juuri ankarasti.
<tale> Alpo\: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7254695&postcount=3
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CYnQ3I -> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [ubuntu] Creating a multipage PDF from scanned document
<SipuliSopuli> tale: http://pastat.fi/315
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HwC1zh -> Pastat.fi - Internetin juustoisin pasta
<tale> Alpo\: Samassa threadissa mainitaan xsanen osaavan skannata monta sivua siten että ne tulee kaikki yhteen PDF-tiedostoon.
<tale> Alpo\: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155524
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/au1bJE -> [ubuntu] Creating a multipage PDF from scanned document - Ubuntu Forums
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Onko se kone johon yritä liittää osoitteeltaan verkossa 213.243.160.1?
<SipuliSopuli> juuei, koitan juurikin miettiä mistä se taikoo ton
<tale> Hetkonen, toihan jos on olevinaan verkon osoite, siinä on toi .1 liikaa.
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Tiedostosta /etc/exports, tai sitten /etc/hosts.* tiedostoista.
<SipuliSopuli> höm höm, /etc/exports muutettu mut silti se taikoo tuota ip:tä
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Käynnistitkö NFS-palvelimen uudestaan exportsin muuttamisen jälkeen?
<SipuliSopuli> ..hyvä huomio
<Sysi> ei kai sitä restartata tarvi, exportfs -a tms vaan
<SipuliSopuli> ja sillähän se lähti toimaa
<SipuliSopuli> kiitoksia
<tale> Olkaa hyvä.
<Alpo\> Kiitos tale! En ite huomannu xsanessa tuollasta ominaisuutta
<vililikku> mitäs ihmiset on täällä mieltä ubuntu 11.04:stä ja erityisesti unitysta?
<bioterror> no eiks ihmiset oo aina muutosta vastaan ;)
<vililikku> nooh, aika monet ubuntu-ihmiset on myös aina kaiken uuden ja hienon puolella :)
<bioterror> ehkä ne ei oo niin paatuneita linux-käyttäjiä ;)
<Sysi> mää alan markkinoimaan xubuntua änkyröille..
<bioterror> mä markkinoin LFS:ää ;)
<vililikku> Sysi: miksei normi ubuntu classic-työpöydällä?
<Sysi> vililikku: se on vähän rampa vissiin, ja poistumassa 11.10:stä
<re-G> openbox
<vililikku> Sysi: ihan normaali se on, tosin valikot on siirretty yläpaneeliin
<Sysi> joo no en oo kokeillu
<vililikku> musta unity on ihan okei, varsinkin kun seuraavaan LTS:ään on aikaa vielä reilu vuosi
<Sysi> natty vasta asentu, päivityksiä asennellessa
<vililikku> Sysi: okei
<bioterror> ainakin lubuntussa on ongelmia system trayn iconien kanssa
<bioterror> rasittavaa kun ei akku- ja verkkoikonit toimi
<bioterror> "korjaantuu jos downgradettaa"
<bioterror> sama vika ilmeisesti gnomessa?
<vililikku> bioterror: normi-ubuntussa system tray on disabloitu. wine-ohjelmat ja skype on ainoo, kenen tray-kuvakkeet näkyy. muuten ohjelmien pitäis käyttää indicator-systeemiä
<bioterror> joo
<bioterror> näinhän se taitaa nykyään ollakki
<bioterror> kattelin jotain indicator-applettia tms.
<Sysi> näytti repoissa olevan indicator-appletti lxde:llekki
<tpls> sanokaapa mikä voi olla vikana kun 10.04:ssa youtube-videot latautuu vain jonnekin 25% nurkille
<tpls> jaaha
<tpls> vika tais löytyä, virransäästösysteemi vissiin bugitti
<tpls> sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off ainakin näennäisesti korjasi asian
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-12
<Sysi> oiskohan joku jossaki kokeillu nattya TP edgellä jossa on i3
<bioterror> kyllä ne stinkpadit aika varmasti toimii ;)
<Sysi> toi on ollu aika varmasti epätoimiva maverickilla
<Sysi> mutta ois ehkä kilpailija macbokille, jos nännihiiri on pätevä
<hifi> nännihiiri on pätevä
<bioterror> on ja ei on
<bioterror> itse tykkää scrollailla pädil
<hifi> yhtä näppärää se nänniscrolli on
<bioterror> on ollut niin vanhoja thinkpadeja ja dellejä, ettei moisia
<hifi> softalla se hoidetaan
<hifi> xorggi tukenut ikuisuuden wheel emulationia
<bioterror> hmmm
<hifi> kolmosnappi pohjaan ja nännillä scrolli
<hifi> xinputilla saa kai nykyään päälle
<bioterror> pitäisköhän vaimolle vihjasta :D
<Sysi> eka klikkaus nännillä, sitte napit vasemmalle keskinapille ja scrollaukselle?
<bioterror> mun dellis on vaan 2 namiskaa
<hifi> Sysi: kolmonen pohjaan ja kiskoo nänniä ylös ja alas
<Sysi> ja sitte ei oo keskinappia?
<hifi> on, mutta se ottaa klikkauksen vain jos klikkaat
<bioterror> hankalaa ku emulaatiolla pitää vedellä keskinamiskaa
<Sysi> aa, hybridi
<hifi> kyl, toimii ihan hyvin nykyään
<hifi> joskus se disabloi kolmosen kokonaan
<Sysi> toimii ihan hyvin tuollain trackballissa
<hifi> nykyään se osaa klikata jos et aloita scrollaamaan
<Sysi> toiminta riippuu miten tekee sen
<hifi> kai tunnistaa et jos kiskot nänniä tarpeeks kun kolmonen on pohjassa että onko se klikkaus vai scrollaus
<hifi> ja ihan hyvin se on toiminut
<hifi> thinkpadeissä toi kolmonen on löytynyt aina
<Finnish> Miten sammutetaan päätteestä, hävinny noi valikot
<bioterror> shutdown -h now
<hifi> halt -p
<bioterror> kummankohan otti :D
<hifi> sama asia
<Sysi> poweroff on kiva, vissiin alias
<bioterror> vissiin joo
<MasterJ_> gnome-panel -replace
<tuhoojabotti> mietin tota et joo.
<tuhoojabotti> Kun upgradesin niin kivasti meni rautakiihotus
<tuhoojabotti> 177 päivitystä tulos, tokkopa korjaantuu.
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<Mkaysi> Minä käytän sammuttamiseen komentoa "sudo halt now". Se toimii.
<Mkaysi> Hups, 40 minuuttia vanha asia.
<Iltsu> mä painan virtanapista
<ninnnu> Mkaysi: now on turha. Sitä käytetään vain shutdownin kanssa
<Iltsu> tai siit se mnee nukkumaa :P
<tuhoojabotti> Ite painan sammuta nappia.
<tuhoojabotti> Pöydöl on kans nappi mikä katkasee virrat kaikest. :D
<hifi> halt ei sammuta virtoja, -p sammuttaa
<ninnnu> Kyl se on mulla sammuttanu
<ninnnu> muistaakseni
<MasseR> sudo halt on mulla päivittäinen komento
<MasseR> Kyllä se ihan virrat vie
<skfin> hifi: halt on kaiketi alias shutdown:ille ellei käytä forcea tai jotain jännää ajotasoa
<skfin> Ja kyllä mullakin halt virrat vie
<hifi> ai, se on muuttunut
<skfin> This command is intended to instruct the kernel to reboot or halt the system; when run without the -f option, or when in a system runlevel other than 0 or 6, it will actually execute /sbin/shutdown
<skfin> 0 on muistaakseni halt ja 6 reboot?
<Sysi> 6 on reboot, nollaa en muista
<ninnnu> 0 on sammutus
<ninnnu> @linuxfi ajotaso
<Fibubot> Ajotaso (engl. runlevel) on numero, jolla viitataan init-ohjelman hallitsemiin järjestelmän eri tiloihin. Oletusajotaso määritellään yleensä /etc/inittab-asetustiedostossa. Ajotasoa voi ajon aikana vaihtaa telinit-komennolla.  Ajotasoja on yleensä kahdeksan kappaletta seuraavasti:    Yleensä oletusajotaso, jolle tietokone käynnistetään -- http://linux.fi/wiki/ajotaso
<tuhoojabotti> Hienoo kyl kun joka kerta kun tulee päivityksiä niin tietää, että ubuntu paranee vain. :D
<tuhoojabotti> hoh
<tuhoojabotti> tää langaton näppis (dealextreme) on testattu ubuntu 8.10:llä :)
<tuhoojabotti> Mitenhän sais buntun tunnistaa ton lähettimen :D
<tuhoojabotti> Miks update manageris on Mono runtime, mut se ei anna asentaa sit?
<tuhoojabotti> lolz, tarkistin päivitykset ni tuli 14 uutta ja nyt se asnetaa sneki. :P
<tuhoojabotti> senki*
<Newa> tänään klo 19:30 alkaen lisää humble bundlea: http://www.v2.fi/uutiset/pelit/13621/Huippupaketti-kotimaisia-peleja--maksa-mita-haluat/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/mZnt2U -> V2.fi | Huippupaketti kotimaisia pelejä - maksa mitä haluat!
<tuhoojabotti> oho
<Newa> Humble Frozenbyte Bundle available! Pay what you want for #Games on #Linux, #Mac and #Windows, no #DRM http://t.co/EDSN5DQ via @Humble
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LZQ65W -> The Humble Frozenbyte Bundle (pay what you want for five awesome video games)
<PoisonedDwarf> terve, miten saan x-chatin toimimaan niin ettei se automaattisesti joinaa tänne kanavalle?
<czr_> PoisonedDwarf, gnome-xchat vai normi?
<czr_> normissa tapahtuu Xchat/Network List-sivulla kun oot valinnu verkon ensin. Siella pitais olla lista kanavista mille xchat joinii automaattisesti
<PoisonedDwarf> normi
<czr_> ja voit toki ottaa yhteydenmuodostuksen ko verkkoon (Freenode) pois jos et sitakaan halua. Sama paikka.
<Sysi> onpa muuten aika kiva kuvanparannus mplayerissä
<urkki> Auttaisko joku POP3-tilin tyhjentämisessä
<elias_a> urkki: Joo. Anna vain palvelimen tiedot, käyttäjänimi ja salasana niin voin tyhjentää sen ihan tyhjäksi :)
<elias_a> urkki: Mikä on ongelma?
<urkki> Pitäis saada servulta inbox ja lähetetyt-kansiot imaistua omalle koneelle ennenkuin saavat tyhjennettyä sen täysin ja muutettua IMAPiks
<urkki> Inboxin kans ei varmaan ongelmia mut mites lähetetyt?
<elias_a> Miksi ne ei muka saa sitä muka muunnettua jos siellä on kamaa?
<elias_a> No - EVOtusta varmaan.
<elias_a> Pääsetkö sinne kiinni FTP:llä, SSH:lla tai jopa shelliin?
<urkki> Hmmm, niilläkö sais paremmin imaistua?
<Sysi> meilisoftien pitäis osata imeä ne aika helposti
<elias_a> urkki: No minä tekisin varmuuskopiot koko hakemistosta.
<elias_a> urkki: Sysi on oikeassa, kyllä se lähetetyt-kansio tulee sieltä POP3-protokollallakin.
<urkki> Ahaa, minäpäs kokeilen. Pitäiskö EVOn hoitaa homma samalla tavalla kuin thunderbirdin?
<elias_a> urkki: Heh - se EVO on Ei Vain Osaa...
<urkki> Buahahaaa....
<elias_a> Eiks sillä palvelimella voi käyttää IMAP4:aa?
<elias_a> Sillä tulisi vähän nätimmin ja nopeammin kaikki kansiot...
<urkki> Ei voi käyttää, se on orig POP3-tili ja sitä nyt yritetään tehdä IMAPiks
<urkki> Kai vähän vanhempi ratkaisu/systeemi mutta järjestelmän asiantuntija näin minua neuvoi että POPilla tili tyhjäks
<elias_a> urkki: No sitten vain sillä. Kyllä niiden kansioiden pitäisi Popillakin näkyä.
<urkki> No miten toi POP-tili ei ees näy nyt Evolutionissa?
<elias_a> urkki: Unohda se Evolution. KÄytä jotain muuta, vaikka Thunderbirdiä.
<elias_a> Buginen kökkö se Evolution.
<elias_a> Nyt täytyy kyllä mennä unille...
<Sysi> pitäis hyvin hoitua evolutionilla
<urkki> Kokeillaas
<urkki> Vielä
<Finnish> Miks toi löyti vaan viiden päivän ajalta viestit, Evolution siis?
<Finnish> Vaihdoin toiselle koneelle, oon siis vieläkin urkki
<Finnish> Pystyykö määrittelemään että monenko päivän ajalta se hakee ne postit POP-tililtä?
<Newa> vartin päästä hereillä olevat voivat vilkaista Category5.tv:n livelähetystä (kanava freenodella #category5 ) http://www.category5.tv/episodes/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8lCOzA -> #cat5tv - Episodes - Category5 Technology TV
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-13
<Newa> notta tällaisen Rebecca black -parodian saivat aikaiseksi: http://cat5.tv/tuesday
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6ryXhY -> YouTube        - Rebecca Black - Friday - Parody: "Tuesday" by Category5 Tech
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> ikkunakiihotin eiku siis koristeet ei latautunu
<tuhoojabotti> compiz --replace autto
<Finnish> Nyt tarvittais pikaista apua sähköposticlienti-hommaan
<Finnish> Sähköpostiservulla on lähetety-kansio, ne on lähetetty webclientia käyttäen ja ne on .out-päätteisiä. Jos ne sais serveriltä imaistua pois sellaisenaan niin ymmärtäiskö ubuntu/evolution niitä mitenkään? Että sais rakennettua lähetetyt-kansion sit jälkikäteen
<Finnish> Ei tarvii kommentoida homman typeryydestä, vanha systeemi (pop3) yritetään muuttaa imapiin, tää vaihe pitäis nyt saada vaan selväks
<Finnish> Koska pop3 ei näe sitä lähetetyt-kansiota, en tiedä miks, pitäis vaan saada ne viestit talteen
<Newa> noh, ainakin thunderbird tallentaa viestit paikallisesti mailbox-muotoon, josta voi siirtää viestejä takaisin serverillekin imapilla
<Newa> en osaa varmistaa evolutionista kun en ole sitä paljoa käyttänyt
<Finnish> Sen tiedän, mut nyt on kyse siitä että pitäis saada about 100 viestiä .out-muodossa jotenkin talteen ja ei saa imuroitua niitä servulta koneelle päin. Pitäis sit ite serverin päässä ne tallentaa erikseen pois sieltä, miten ne sais takaisin ujutettua sit uudelleenrakennettuun IMAP-pohjaiseen evolution-tiliin?
<Newa> tsekkaappa kansion “.evolution/mail/local” sisältö
<tuhoojabotti> No nyt sit möhlin näyttiksen ajurit. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Tulee vaa out of range
<Finnish> Newa, Niitä viestejä ei oo tehty tältä koneelta
<Finnish> local-kansio näyttää ihan suht normaalilta, tää on siis mun kone, tällä ei oo isän posteja lähetelty tms
<Finnish> Homman ideana siis se että isän koneella tai mun koneella ei oo lähetetty viestejä, vaan siellä täällä käytetty webclientia = mitään ei oo jääny lähetetylle koneelle local-tms hakemistoon
<Finnish> Nyt pitäis kuitenkin saada ne lähetetyt jotenkin ujutettua koneelle että saavat tyhjennettyä sen sähköpostitilin ja muutettua imapiks
<elias_a> Finnish: Mikä palveluntarjoaja on nyt kyseessä kun moni kyselee samaa asiaa...
<Finnish> Mä olin eilen urkki-nimellä linjoilla läppäriltäni, mut tarjoaja on Datranet. Toi on vaan monta vuotta vanha tili ja POP3-aikainen alunperin, softa/systeemi ei anna muuttaa imapiks lennosta vaan pitää tyhjentää tili totally ennenkuin saa imapiks
<elias_a> Finnish: Sä olet siis urkki?
<elias_a> Ja sinnekö ei pääse kiinni shellillä/ssh:lla/SFTP:llä tms?
<Finnish> Mä kokeilin eilen mutta en varmaan sit osannu...
<Finnish> elias_a, Autas vähän siinä
<Finnish> Eli FTP with login?
<Finnish> Kun se servu on mail.datranet.fi, pääseeköhän tohon tarkoittamillasi keinoilla käsiks?
<elias_a> Finnish: Ei välttämättä pääse.
<elias_a> Finnish: Onko sulla muita palveluita siellä kuin posti? Esim. Kotisivutilaa?
<Finnish> On, nyt taisin muistaa miten sinne ehkä pääsee, wait a bit
<elias_a> Finnish: Jos sinne pääsee jollain tuollaisella konstilla niin vanha tapa oli pitää asiakkaan mailit omassa alihakemistossaan.
<elias_a> Sieltä vaan mbox-tiedostot tai mitä siellä onkaan, talteen.
<Finnish> Jep, kassotaan miten käy
<elias_a> Finnish: Lykkyä pyttyyn!
<Finnish> EI OO MAHDOLLISTA!!!
<Finnish> Se tili tyhjennettiin ja mä sain evolutionin kautta sinne postit siirrettyä mitä olin backupannu. Nyt evolution ei näe mitään siinä kansiossa, thunderbird näkee!!! WTF???
<Finnish> Mistä ihmeestä voi johtua?
<elias_a> Finnish: Evolutionista.
<elias_a> Finnish: Sähän käytit sitä ennen sitä backuppaamista?
<Finnish> No niinpä tietysti... Mutta mistä ihmeestä voi olla kiinni?
<Finnish> Joo käytin
<elias_a> Se taitaa pitää kiinni vielä niistä vanhoista tilitiedoista.
<Finnish> Mistäs ne vois poistaa?
<elias_a> Koitas poistaa se evolution oikein forcettamalla, asenna uudestaan ja pistä sormet ristiin :)
<elias_a> Voi tohon riittää kyllä sen ao. tilin poistaminen Evolutionistakin ja uudelleen määrittäminen.
<Finnish> Ääääääh... En kyllä viiti, liian iso savotta palauttaa se kaikki
<elias_a> (ja tietty sait jo poistettua ennen tätä kommenttia)
<Finnish> Mä kokeilen toiselta koneelta tehdä sen
<elias_a> Miten niin iso savotta?
<elias_a> Poistat tilin/ohjelman, määrittelet/asennat uudestaan, avaat yhteyden, annat raksuttaa....
<Finnish> Ei oo totta... Toisella koneella jossa on tuore asennus niin silläkään ei nää noita posteja...
<elias_a> Finnish: No onko ne laatikot upattu takaisin sinne palvelimelle jo?
<Finnish> On se mailbox upattu jo sinne, ne näkyy siellä serverillä ne postit mitkä evolutioinissa tallensin mailboxiks
<MasterJ_> osaako tuo evolution hotmailin kunnolla
<urkki> Tämmöistä peliä tänään: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=38607.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kjkMlc -> Evolution ei näe mitään IMAP-tilillä, Thunderbird näkee, MITÄ?
<MasterJ_> miksei voi käyttää thunderbirdiä jos se toimii ja evolution ei
<Echramath> Milläs mää sainkaan pingattua koko aliverkkoa?
<Finnish> Jotain tossa on viturallaan kun ei toimi esim N900-puhelimestakaan?
<Finnish> Kun mieluusti käyttää evolutionia, ei yleensä ensimmäiseen vikaan tee mieli tyssätä systeemeiden käyttöä
<Echramath> Ai juu fping.
<MasterJ_> jaaha alko hotmail- evolutionki toimii, oli sisäänkirjautumis asetukset hiukan väärin
<MasterJ_> piti olla alla.alla@hotmail.com ja oli pelkkä alla.alla
<Finnish> Mulla meni hotmail jossain vaiheessa jumiin, ei enää päästäny sisälle. Siihen loppu hotmailin käyttö
<Finnish> Olin vuodeta 1996 käyttäny, tai siis hotmail-tili ollu
<MasterJ_> joskus joutuu portteja vaihteleen thunderbirdissäkin
<Finnish> Mut mikä ihme voi olla siinä että thunderbird toimii mut evolution ei?
<MasterJ_> onko sulla niissä sisäänkirjautumis asetuksissa koko sähköposti vai pelkästää se etuosa
<Finnish> Pelkkä etuosa
<Finnish> Kun sähköposti osoite on muotoa jorma@jormanposti.fi, sit käyttäjän nimi on 111jorma
<Finnish> (Nuo siis ei tod oikeita tunnareita)
<IhqTzup> miks ssh-copy-id ei toimi muutaku oletus eli 22 portilla?
<Finnish> Onks näin myöhemmin jollain havaintoa tuosta problemaattisesta probleemastani? http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=38607.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kjkMlc -> Evolution ei näe mitään IMAP-tilillä, Thunderbird näkee, MITÄ?
<urkki> Vielä pitää kysyä että osaisko joku xpertti sanoa mielipiteensä tähän: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=38607.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kjkMlc -> Evolution ei näe mitään IMAP-tilillä, Thunderbird näkee, MITÄ?
<habalux> folder subscriptionit puuttuu evolutionista?
<urkki> Hmmm, eli tilin asetuksista pitäis koklata ruksia?
<habalux> Folder->Subscriptions
<habalux> en tiedä mitä on suomeksi :P
<habalux> varmaan joku "Tilaukset" tjv.
<urkki> Mulla on englanniks
<urkki> Mitä tohon pitää lisätä?
<habalux> ruksi kaikkiin niihin mitä haluat ottaa mukaan
<urkki> Damn kun ois ollukin noin helppo, siellä oli jo Inbox ja Sent ruksittu
<habalux> toinen vaihtoehto on tilin asetuksista ruksi pois kohdasta "Show only subscribed folders"
<urkki> Kokeillaas
<urkki> Ei näytä edelleenkäkän mitään että ois posteja inboxissa. Oon yrittäny vertailla että mitä ihmetta thunderbirdissä on että se näkee ne mut evolution ei. Plus toi N900-puhelinkaan ei nää ja näkee Gmailin kaks tiliä ja yhden eri serverin IMAP-tilin kyllä
<habalux> entäs View->Show hidden messages
<habalux> tuohon alkaa mun ideat loppua :P
<urkki> Kokeillaas
<urkki> Ei oo hidden messages-vaihtoehtoa?
<habalux> mulla ainakin on
<habalux> lucidissa
<urkki> Siis 10.10?
<habalux> 10.04
<urkki> Ahaa, mulla on 10.10
<urkki> Tuskin siitä johtuu?
<urkki> Tämmönen löyty googlella: Did you set the mailbox root for the IMAP account? Without this, the connect can succeed, but not show any messages (depending on the IMAP server). Most servers I've used on Linux use a root of INBOX or .INBOX
<habalux> en oo näitä uudempia koittanut niin en osaa sanoa :)
<urkki> Muistaakseni tuon palveluntarjoajan palvelin on windows-pohjainen
<habalux> oliskohan se tuo "Override server-supplied namespace" ?
<urkki> Mistä tuon pystyy tsekkaamaan?
<habalux> ei kai mistään, tuokin on oletuksena pois päältä ja tyhjänä
<habalux> mutta siihen voi varmaan koittaa sitä INBOX tai .INBOX
<urkki> Got it, siis löysin ton vaihtoehdon, kokeilen nyt noita vaihtoehtoja
<urkki> Mitähän se vois olla windows-koneella, siis mitä tohon vois koettaa?
<habalux> en oo windows-palvelimien kanssa leikkinyt niin ei oo kyllä mitään ideaa :)
<urkki> Hmmm, hitsi, nyt ei kyllä leikkaa mitä ne vois olla
<urkki> Ehdotuksia kyllä otetaan vastaan
<urkki> Thunderbird kertoo inbox-laatikon olevan hieman muutettuna tuolla osoitteessa  imap://jormanposti@mail.tarjoaja.fi/INBOX
<urkki> Lisäsin ketjun loppuun kuvan Thunderbirdin toimivasta kansio-politiikasta
<urkki> ninnnu, Moro
<ninnnu> Moi?
<tabasko_> iltaa
<EliteHertsi> minä päivänä ubuntu 11.04 julkaistaan?
<ninnnu> 28.4
<EliteHertsi> kiitän
<urkki> ninnnu, Eikäkä kun oisin kysyny että oisko havaintoa mun evolution-ongelmaan
<ninnnu> En käytä evolutionia
<ninnnu> tai yleensäkään mitään paikallispostisoftia
<urkki> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=38607.msg300250#new
<urkki> Tommonen
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5joHQx -> Evolution ei näe mitään IMAP-tilillä, Thunderbird näkee, MITÄ?
<k4ytt4j4> tuli hankittua DNA XL ja ei ainakaan networkmanar.n DNA perus asetus ota onnistuakseen, oisko jollain toisella jo valmiit asetukset?
<k4ytt4j4> kyl se päästää johki yhteyteen mutta Pingi oli 549 jotain ja up/download joitain bittejä samalla kalikalla saunalahti toimii moitteettomasti, ja täällä mis asun on DNA kenttä parempi, veikkaan asetuksia.
<kakeman> nopeasti tartteis neivoa
<kakeman> ubuntun battery low pakko suspendi
<kakeman> battery gauge on vähän sinne päin ja akkua riittäisi oikeasti puoli tuintia pidempään
<ninnnu> Järjestelmä -> Asetukset -> Virranhallinta
<ninnnu> Sieltä autosuspendit pois?
<kakeman> ja nyt akku näyttää 0% että se kohta iskee tämän lukkoon
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-14
<kakeman> ei ole vaihtoehtona ei mitään
<kakeman> välillä menee tämä gnomen politiikka yli ymmärryksen
<kakeman> käyttäjää suorastaan estetään käyttämästä tietokonetta kuten haluaa
<kakeman> killiä power managerille
<kakeman> toivotaaan parasta
<kakeman> hyvä
<kakeman> keino oli helppo ja toimiva
<Tekno> gnome on xxxxx
<Tekno> liian yksinkertaistettu
<tuhoojabotti> gnome on pornoa
<tuhoojabotti> tä
<re-G> Tekno: ei todellakaan
<re-G> gnome on liian karkki
<re-G> mielipiteet (tm)
<FFasd> Voisiko joku yksinkertaisesti kertoa mitä eroa on Unityllä ja Gnomella?
<FFasd> Tässä pohdiskelin vain että kumpaa kannattaa käyttää jatkoa ajatellen?
<Tm_T> FFasd: GNOME on koko työpöytäympäristö, Unity on yksi kerros ja osa työpöytäympäristöä
<rhkfin_> Onko tietoa miks sudo do-release-upgrade -d ilmoittelisi ettei piävitettävää (10.10 -> 11.04)
<rhkfin_> No new release found
<rhkfin_> Tarttis mustavalkokuvasta a) rajata alue b) tunnistaa jonkun threshold-arvon perusteella alojen suhteet. Ideoita?
<Sysi> haluisko joku kirjotella mulle xorg.confin vai vaihdanko vaan windowsiin? pitäis lla helppo, nvidia
<Tm_T> Sysi: yrität "kiristää" tuolla Windows-kortilla?
<Sysi> en oikeen, se lähinna ilmasee masennusta
<Tm_T> mikä tarkalleenottaen on ongelma?
<Sysi> lennosta säätäminen toimii, mutta ku yritää talentaa conffin jonka nvidian kalu on tehny, xorg ei käynnisty
<Sysi> defaultticonffilla menee näytöt väärinpäin
<Sysi> hassu näyttis laittaa vga:n ensisijaseksi eikä dvi:tä
<Sysi> kokeilen vielä conffin tallennusta, sen jälkeen vois kokeilla mitä tekee jos laitan sadapterillä dvi:hin tuon toisen näytön
<Tm_T> noniin, eli muuttui täysin tarve mitä ensin esitit, hmmm, kassotaas...
<Tm_T> Sysi: voi olla, voi olla olematta avulias, mutta kurkkaa silti: http://www.tm-travolta.net/tekstit/xorg-conf.txt
<Sysi> eiku nythän tää sai ehjän, pitää kokeilla lisätä hiiren conffi rikkomatta
<Sysi> nvidia ei vaan osaa hotplug-xorgia oikein, antaa erroria InputClassista vaikka se toimii ihan oikein
<Sysi> jospa staattinenki conffi toimis
<rhkfin_> Sysi: laita boottiskriptiin xrandr-rivi joka hoitaa homman kuntoon
<rhkfin_> (ja tosissaan windows-kortti on huonossa huudossa täällä ;)
<Sysi> xrandrilla on vähän vaikee säätää defaulttinäyttö
<Sysi> mulla on aika lyhyen ajan sisään hajonnu aika monta linux-asennusta, välillä tuntuu ettei vaan jaksais
<Sysi> every OS sucks
<hifi> mikään softa ei kunnioita oletusnäyttöä
<hifi> pahin tilanne on kun oikeanpuoleinen näyttö on oletus
<hifi> kaikki avautuu aina vasemmalle
<hifi> ratkaisin ongelman rumalla tempulla
<hifi> (window manager pakottaa tietyt ohjelmat oikealle ruudulle siirtämällä ne sinne avautuessaan)
<Sysi> xfce kunnioittaa
<hifi> ongelma on siinä jos softa pyytää oletussijaintia
<hifi> ja ei ole tietoinen useammasta näytöstä
<Sysi> xfce:n paneelista on kadonnu säätö jonka muistan siinä olleen, että millä näytöllä pitäis olla
<Sysi> ..no nythän seki on tuolla
<Sysi> vissiin ei tykkää lennosta conffatessa
<hifi> pahin ongelma useamman näytön kanssa on softat jotka haluaa fullscreeniin (pelit)
<hifi> pitäis ampua jalkaan xorgia siitä miten se on toteutettu
<Sysi> korjaakohan wayland
<hifi> workaroundia workaroundin päälle ja homma toimii
<hifi> winen kanssa winedesktop + borderless + xrandrilla oikea reso skriptistä
<hifi> natiivien kanssa pitää vaan toivoa että softan saa windowediksi ja oikeaan resoluutioon
<hifi> ja borderless + xrandr-kikka
<hifi> toimii, mutta ikinä ei saisi päästää mitään softaa oikeaan fullscreeniin
<Sysi> whee, toimii
<hifi> tappaa toisen näytön
<Teme> poxpox
<pepe__> häh?
<Sysi> päivää
<Teme> no teRVE
<pepe__> iltaa
<Teme> pEpe-patuggA
<pepe__> teksikö es mieli hirttää sut <3 :D
<pepe__> * ees
<Teme> =((( migsi ;<
<Sysi> jaah, joku kahella nickillä, opit?
<Teme> 2 nickil wut?
<pepe__> ?
<Teme> sysi päriC
<pepe__> x3
<Sysi> joinatessa näkyy mistä osotteesta on
<Teme> nii?
<Teme> söy?
<pepe__> ollaa koulus
<pepe__> teme mihi tuo juttu piti tallentaa?
<pepe__> ^"
<pepe__> * ^^"
<Teme> työpöydäLLE
<Teme> =D
<Teme> ei viel mihkää muUUHu
<pepe__> o.o aijjaaaaa
<Teme> lål
<Teme> perus patugga.
<Sysi> tää kanava on #ubuntu-apukysymyksille, #ubuntu-fi-offtopic muuhun jutteluun
<Teme> musta pepe patugga
<Teme> ihihih
<pepe__> teme käsken to yhe pia lyömää sua :D
<Teme> ooKoo
<Teme> kene yhe
<pepe__> juzzzzzzi
<Sysi> !ops
<lubotu3> ninnnu, ath, Reaby, Nakkel, Vililikku, Tm_T, Myrtti, mjr, Koffa, Mirv, Telep, rhkfin tai heikki! AAAPPPUUUUVA! apuva, apuva aaapuuuva!
<Teme> ei se mua lyö
<pepe__> lyölyö
<pepe__> ja kovaa lyöki ;)
<Teme> eiii
<pepe__> mwhahaha <3
<Teme> hiljaa tai käsken lahdenperä pistää sut paksuks
<Teme> ;)
<mjr> jaha
<Teme> ooh
<Teme> pepe
<Teme> M0
<Sysi> sinällään positiivista jos jossaki koululla ubuntut..
<ath> :P
<Teme> onX tääl qtää
<mjr> kyllä; ollanks täällä kunnolla?
<Teme> jj
<Teme> ollaan kilttejä
<Teme> =)
<Teme> oletko SINÄ kiltti?;o
<mjr> kuten sanottu, vapaampaan (mutta ei silti ihan tuollaiseen) jutusteluun on kanava #ubuntu-fi-offtopic , tämä on lähinnä tukikanava
<mjr> minä olen Paha Setä: http://mjr.iki.fi/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/SyxYpe -> Mikko Rauhala
<Nakkel> Ensimmäinen kerta ikinä Ubuntulla, saati Linuxilla. Uskomattoman urpo virheilmoitus. "There was an error copying the file into smb://clusternode1/jaetut/Jouni%20Karlsson/CiscoShots." ja show more details sanoo "Success".
<Nakkel> :D
<Echramath> Mun mielestä smb-virheilmoitukset on olleet ihan vajaita aina.
<Echramath> Tai siis mountin yleensä.
<Echramath> Niinko "ei onnistu"  ja 20 syytä miksi ehkä ei.
<hifi> Nakkel: kuulostaa KDE:lta
<elias_a> mjr: Lupaatkos olla Arkadianmäelläkin "paha setä"? :)
<re-G> ketkäs täällä on tehny lilypondilla nuotteja
<Paavi2_0> aika harvat
<pesasa> Paha setä pelotti heti Temen pois. :-)
<elias_a> re-G: Mä olen koittanut. Siitä on aikaa.
<elias_a> Mutta Turusta löytyy Musescore-guru, jos tarttet neuvoja.
<Paavi2_0> mä olen joskus myös kokeillut lilypondia, mutta koska en sävellä aktiivisesti, enkä juuri nuotinna, niin varsinaiset käyttökokemukset ovat minimaalisia. muistikuvatkin ovat perin hämäriä.
<Paavi2_0> taisi mennä vartti toimintalogiikan tajuamiseen.
<re-G> elias_a: liittyykö musescore tohon jotenkin
<Paavi2_0> re-G: suosittelen kuitenkin jonkun "graafisen apuvälineen" käyttöä http://lilypond.org/easier-editing.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vN3N19 -> LilyPond – Music notation for everyone: Easier editing
<re-G> tykkään tehdä ennemmin asiat emacsilla
<Paavi2_0> re-G: katso yllä olevan linkin linkkiosiosta
<elias_a> re-G: Ei välttämättä, mutta jos työkseen nuotteja kirjoittava muusikko suosittelee Musescorea niin se on jo paljon.
<Paavi2_0> emacsilla voi tietysti kirjoitella lilypond-koodia, mutta helpompiakin tapoja on.
<re-G> elias_a: juu, käyttähän ammattilaiset wordiakin mutta henk koht kirjoitan kaiken latexilla
<Paavi2_0> musescore on jo samalla tasolla esim. kaupallisen Sibeliuksen kanssa
<re-G> Paavi2_0: toi on paljon sanottu, mutta hienoa jos näin on.
<Paavi2_0> jos haluaa tehdä asiat työläämmin, niin se on oma valinta. (omasta mielestäni lilypondin kirjoittaminen on enemmän kuin tuplasti työläämpää kuin esim. latexin työstäminen koodina käsin)
<re-G> elias_a muistaakseni sanoi joskus pari vuotta sitten että avoimet nuotinkirjoitusohjelmat on yli sata miestyövuotta kaupallisia jäljessä
<re-G> mutta kehitys kehittyy
<elias_a> re-G: Joo - pitää paikkansa. Kehitys on ollut huimaa!
<elias_a> Onneksi!
<Paavi2_0> pitää varmasti paikkansa. nuotinnus on hieman marginaalissa suhteessa esim. tekstinkäsittelyyn.
<re-G> Paavi2_0: ok, hyvä tietää. jos lilypondin kirjoittaminen käsin tuntuu vaikealta niin kokeilen sitten musescorea. Tosin mitään akuuttia nuotinkirjoitustarvetta ei juuri nyt ole.
<Paavi2_0> hehe, naurattaa tuo musescoren tutoriaalivideon sibelius-ääntämys: saibiiliũs
<Nakkel> hifi: Ihan Gnomella Ubuntu.
<hifi> ai, KDE:lla olen vastaavanlaiseen aivopieruun osunut
<jjo> Nakkel: vastaava oli evolutionissa pitkään
<elias_a> Paavi2_0: Ne on niitä P-ameriikkalaisia... eivät osaa lukea, kirjoittaa eikä ääntää :)
<Paavi2_0> elias_a: kuulosti kovasti kyllä britiltä tai australaasialaiselta
<tale> Onko muilla ongelmaa 10.04:ssä, ettei SSH-palvelin pysy päällä? respawning too fast ja killed.
<harto> http://linuxindetails.wordpress.com/2010/09/09/init-ssh-respawning-too-fast-stopped/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XWgRcy -> init: ssh respawning too fast, stopped « Linuxindetails's Blog
<lemonade> jahhas, mihinkähän on mahdettu kätkeä Removable drives and media -sovelma gnomen valikosta...
<lemonade> jaa, se onkin näemmä nykyään niinkin loogisessa paikassa kuin nautiluksessa
<lemonade> mjoo.o.
<Drunkpolly> en tiedä miksi en voi päivittää 10.10:iin
<Sysi> 10.04 on LTS eli tarjoaa päivitystä vasta seuraavaan, mikä onki suositeltavaa jos se toimii
<Sysi> update-manager -d on toinen vaihtoehto
<tuhoojabotti> Drunkpolly: Joo, et halua päivittää, jos nykyinen toimaa. :D
<Drunkpolly> ok
<Drunkpolly> Miks mun mkv videot ei toimi
<Sysi> sulta varmaan puutuu ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Drunkpolly> mistä sen saan?
<Sysi> paketinhallinnalla
<Drunkpolly> sain sen
<Drunkpolly> ei auttanu pätkii edelleen
<Sysi> mikä soitin, kuinka korkealaatunen video ja mikä näytönohjain? ilman työpöytätehosteita kannattaa kokeilla
<re-G> Sysi: harvemmin kai matroskassa on restricted -tavaraa
<re-G> Drunkpolly: 'ei toimi' ja 'pätkii' on aika lailla eri asioita
<Drunkpolly> sori
<Drunkpolly> Elokuvasoitin
<Drunkpolly> Millä komennolla sain näyttiksen tiedot
<re-G> lshw
<re-G> mediainfolla näkee aika hyvin mitä tiedosto on syöny
<Drunkpolly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594086/
<Drunkpolly> On oikeen hyvä kone
<shanttu> Mielestäni ei ole hyvä, että cpu huutaa leipää tästä http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com/ vai onko normaalia?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/mIu7Cg -> The Wilderness Downtown
<Sysi> mikä selain?
<Sysi> "This film is processor intensive.
<Sysi> Please shut down other programs and close unnecessary browser tabs. "
<shanttu> jaahas =)
<Sysi> ja kyllähän toi veti 3GHz dualcorestaki melkeen toisen ytimen kokonaan chromella
<shanttu> asia selvä. ajattelin että olisi yhteyttä scrollaamisongelmaani, joka koskee ainakin firefoxia ja chromiumia. on tosi hidasta ja vie tehoja uskomattoman paljon
<shanttu> eikä ole tosiaan flash kyseessä
<tsaknorris> Kuinka helppoa on lisätä USB portti printteri spooleriin ubuntussa?
<Sysi> kerro ensin mikä on "printteri spooleri"
<tsaknorris> niin en tiedä onko linuxissa edes sellaista :) windowsissa on ja se on aika ERKKI juttu kuinka se lisätään. ajattelin vain että kaippa se olisi helpompaa linuxilla :D spooleri on sellainen mikä ohjaa tulostimelle tulostettavaa
<Sysi> cupsilla saa hyvin helposti tulostimen verkkoon jaettavaksi ja lisättyä tulostimia
<tsaknorris> mutta kyse ei ole verkkotulostuksesta kun paikallisesta.
<Sysi> jos tulostimelle on ajurit niin lyöt kiinni ja se toimii
<Sysi> jos ei niin kaivat ja asennat ne jostaki ja käytät sitte
<tsaknorris> hmmm... no windowsilla voi spoolerista poistaa usb portin ja sitte ei onnistu enää ajureiden asentaminen kun ne odottavat spoolerilta porttia.
<tsaknorris> en ole koskaan mitään linuxilla tulostanut, niin olin vaan utelias...
<czr_> Sysi, printteri spooleri = printer spool = jonopalvelu tulostusta varten
<czr_> eli lpd / cupsd / noita riittaa
<bioterror> mites seetsetär ei oo offtopicilla? :)
<czr_> sammuttanu varmaan koneen valissa, hetko
<tuhoojabotti> äsken meinas pätkästä yhteys lakkaan
<tuhoojabotti> hueg lag tuli
<tale> tsaknorris: USB-johdolla kiinni olevat tulostimet yleensä toimii heti kun tulostimessa on virrat päällä ja johto kiinni. Sitten jos Ubuntussa ei ole juuri sille tulostinmallille ajuria, joutuu jotain tekemään.
<tale> http://www.openprinting.org/printers Tuosta voi etsiä oman tulostimensa, näkyy luvataanko sen toimivan Linuxissa.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XPXew1 -> Printer List | OpenPrinting - The Linux Foundation
<czr_> myos googletus "tulostinmalli Linux problems" yleensa antaa jotain
<tsaknorris> tale
<tsaknorris> ongelma oli se kun poistin windowsin spoolerista usb-portin. sillon ei voi enää asentaa mitään usb-printtereitä. mutta linuxilla asiat on hoidettu toisella tavalla?
<Sysi> mun kokemukset printtereista windowsilla on "ei toimi" "ei toimi oikein" ja "jonku toisen säätämä"
<tsaknorris> cleanspl.exe on hyvä työkalu :)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-15
<SipuliSopuli> mun NFS reboot umittuu kohtaan '* Starting NFS kernel daemon  '
<SipuliSopuli> olisko jotain vinkkejä?..
<Echramath> Sanooko dmesg jotain hassua?
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Siis jumittuu? Onko muita oireita kuin tuo ilmoitus?
<SipuliSopuli> örhps, läppäri ei mounttaa siihen
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Mitä sanoo komento showmout -e palvelimen-ip
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Tai komentamalla sillä nfs-palvelinkoneella showmount -e
<SipuliSopuli> clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Mikä Ubuntu on kyseessä?
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Onko palomuuri käynnissä läppärin ja NFS-palvellimen välissä?
<SipuliSopuli> doodiin, nyt käynnisty palvelimella nfs kiltisti ja mounttaantu
<SipuliSopuli> sit luetaan logeja mikä on vetäny palvelimen tolleen jojoon kun piti bootata että mikään oikeen toimi
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Hyvä kun selvisi.
<SipuliSopuli> ..noh, toinen ongelma selvisi ja tuli samalla uusi ihmeteltävä lisää
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Muuten, toimiiko sinulla ssh-palvelin siinä Ubuntu-koneessa?
<SipuliSopuli> joo
<SipuliSopuli> ubuntu 10.04.2
<tale> Mulla ei, käynnistyy mutta respawning too fast, stopped. Tosta on launchpadissa bugejakin, jotka korjattu ja 10.04.2:ssa pitäisi olla se korjattu versio. Pari viikkoa sitten vielä toimi, nyt ei sshd pysy käynnissä.
<tale> Epäilen tuo alkoi sen jälkeen kun autofs:n otin käyttöön. Senkin toimimisessa oli vaikeuksia.
<SipuliSopuli> hurr durr
<MasterJ_> mitähän lokia kannattaa katsella kun yhtäkkiä nakkaa virrat pois ja kone jähmettyy
<MasterJ_> tai eipästä mitään, löyty vika, nytt googleilee
<MasterJ_> http://pastebin.com/EfwZUbPE tollasta probleemaa
<czr> MasterJ_, xorgin konffis on rikki? tai sit kernelin paivitys menny rikki.
<czr> noi viestit on xorg:ilta. xorgin loki kokonaisuudessaan on /var/log/Xorg.0.log tai joku vastaava.
<czr> sita kannattaa lukea tai sit pastettaa jonnekin jotta joku muu voi lukea
<bioterror> framebufferista valittaa
<MasterJ_> http://pastebin.com/1EZNVREu
<MasterJ_> siinäpä xorg.0.log noitaki näyttää löytyvän muutamia
<bioterror> MasterJ_, eihän sun konees käy kuumana tms.?
<MasterJ_> e3n usko, aamulla käynnistetty
<czr> MasterJ_, katso niista uusin
<czr> toi mita pastesit on kaynnistyskerralta kun xorg toimi
<czr> (jos on (EE) riveja, niin se tarkoittaa sita ettei voinu kaynnistya, ja niita kannattaa muutenkin silmailla sit)
<MasterJ_> ei ton uudempaa löydy
<czr> sulla on nyt kaynnissa graafinen ymparisto?
<MasterJ_> on
<czr> no sit se lokitiedosto on talta kerralta. ei sielta sitten kannata virheita etsia :-)
<bioterror> oisko xorg.1.log mittää
<MasterJ_> http://pastebin.com/0YtiwRiY xorg.1.log
<MasterJ_> tossa on just nuo no driver found plaa plaa
<bioterror> ja tota tapahtuu usein?
<MasterJ_> melkeinpä kolme kertaa päivässä, tää on kyllä ihan uus asennus johon laitoin ppa:sta tämän https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1GSApH -> xorg crack pushers in Launchpad
<MasterJ_> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa tämä siis
<czr> xorg on kaynnistyny eri tavalla noissa kahdessa
<czr> ekalla kerralla se yrittaa ensin ladata fglrx:aa
<czr> toisella ei
<czr> eli eri konffiksella kaynnistyny.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WMb4gD -> xorg-edgers fresh X crack : “xorg crack pushers” team
<czr> voisit yrittaa ottaa pois sen fglrx:n esim ja katsoa josko se tilanne stabiloituisi
<MasterJ_> tässä piti yks atin homma otta poistaa kun päivitin 10:04 - 10:10 ei halunnu päivittää jos se oli asennettuna, tai olla lukittu versio tjsp
<bioterror> eiks noiden ati:n ajureiden kanssa pitäisi olla xorg.conf
<MasterJ_> no päivityksen jälkeenhän se ei sitten käynnistyny graafisee ollenkaa ja piti recoveryllä asennella nuo uudellee
<MasterJ_> ei näytä olevan
<MasterJ_> jospasta tästä black screenin sais :)
<MasterJ_> http://pastebin.com/9ppZisUG nyt tuo logi näyttää tolta, ei ollu tuo fglrx edes asennettuna, liekköhän siinä syy
<bioterror> no nyt näyttää ehkä paremmalta
<HiskiBoy> Jobou
<HiskiBoy> Saako ubuntun cd: ltä jotenki tekstipohjaoisen asennuksen päälle... Toi vanha lousku Fujitsu Siemens ei näytä tykkäävän jostain nyt. Ei mee gnome päälle vaan tipahtaa consoleen
<HiskiBoy> koitin ihan käynnisträä ubuntun cd levyltä
<HiskiBoy> asennusvaiheessa jäi vaan musta ruutu näyttöön
<Tm_T> !alternate
<lubotu3> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<HiskiBoy> ei auta nyt hakea alternatiivia netistä
<Tm_T> joo mutta livelevyltä se ei onnistu, ellei ole DVD
<HiskiBoy> ei oo tyhjää levyä tässä
<HiskiBoy> :-(
<HiskiBoy> ok ei oo dvd
<HiskiBoy> ei tossa koneessa tohon aikaan mitää dvd asemaakaan oo nähty :-P
<HiskiBoy> no tämäpäs harmi
<Noxidious> sattuisikos joku tietää saako Bansheen time-scroll -viivahärpäkkeen jotenkin leveämmäksi?
<Noxidious> vai onkos jotain näppärämpää tapaa löytää tietty kohta 1h 30min kestävästä kappaleesta?
<Newa> koitin tutkia mozillan bugzillaa thunderbirdin osalta
<Newa> en suoranaisesti löytänyt bugia edistymispalkin informaationpuutteesta (status bar progress)
<Newa> nykyisellään käytössä reposta saatu TB 3.1.8
<Newa> esim. newssiryhmiä tarkastettaessa pyörii alaoikealla kuvake että "jotain tehdään", mutta siitä ei voi päätellä että missä vaiheessa ollaan menossa ja kuinka kauan tarkistamisessa vielä voisi kestää
<Newa> TB 2:ssa oli tieto "checking group 17/143"
<czr> "Computing" ois parempi.
<Kysyjaa> hei, jos on apache asennettuna, niin miten saa virheilmoituksien polut piiloon
<kysyjaa_> katkes yhteys, niin jos sattuu virheilmoitus esim. joku php skripti ei toimi tai joku muu ja tulee virheilmoitus, samalla se näyttää missä se virhe sijaitsee siis se polku se tiedostoa meinaan
<kysyjaa_> niin saako sen polku alkuosan piiloon
<kysyjaa_> ettei näy esim /etc/var yms.
<tuhoojabotti> Ehkä sun pitäs kysyä #php kannul.
<tuhoojabotti> tai googlaa.
<kysyjaa_> liittyykö tämä php?
<kysyjaa_> jos esim. ei löydy sivua x kun menee, ja tulee error, niin se ilmoittaa mitä tiedostoa ei löydy
<kysyjaa_> silloinkin se liittyy php?
<tuhoojabotti> aa
<tuhoojabotti> yleensä joo
<tuhoojabotti> Katoin et puhuit php virheilmotuksest.
<kysyjaa_> joo, eiku siis puhun kaikista
<kysyjaa_> sain äsken apache version piiloon
<kysyjaa_> nyt pitäis saada polutkin piiloon
<kysyjaa_> eiks se oo vähä tietoturvariski aina?
<tuhoojabotti> Njaa, en mää oo mikää spesialisti.
<czr> kysyjaa_, vain jos et paivita apachea
<kysyjaa_> jos lukee tyyliin Error 403 tiedostoa user/etc/var/public ja niin
<kysyjaa_> että olishan kiva jos lukis verkkotunnus tai vain public etc.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-16
<rhkfin_> Tietääkö joku ohjelman jolla vois heittää komentoja jonoon ja ne suoritettais kun edellinen on päättynyt?
<Echramath> Siis niin, että sitä päivitettäisiin reaaliaikaisesti?
<rhkfin_> Usecase: parsin valokuvista videoita enkä haluais ajella niitä rinnakkain vaan laittaa seuraavan käyntiin kun edellinen loppuu
<rhkfin_> Echramath: lähinnä että jonon perään sais heiteltyä juttuja jotka tapahtuu sit aikanaan
<rhkfin_> tyyliin 'commandrunner tee-sitä-tee-tätä'
<rhkfin_> Ehkä jonoja vois olla käytössä useempi, ehkä tehtäville vois antaa eri prioriteetteja
<bioterror> komento && komento && komento
<bioterror> :D
<rhkfin_> bioterror: joo mut ei
<rhkfin_> miten lisään tuohon perään vielä jotain..?
<rhkfin_> siis myöhemmin
<Echramath> Niin toi vaatis vähän jotain ovelaa skriptausta.
<rhkfin_> periaatteessa tyyliin 'kun prosessi N loppuu niin aja seuraava komento'
<bioterror> pitäis haistella sitten sitä rosessia
<rhkfin_> ja N tunnistettais ja muistettais käynnistysvaiheessa tms
<Echramath> Siis pitäisi olla joka prosessi jolla on jonopuskuri ja sen pitäisi vielä kuunnella jotain komentorivisoftaa.
<rhkfin_> ps ja grep ja sed ja sensellaista.. ;)
<rhkfin_> Echramath: oot jäljillä
<rhkfin_> Apt:lle on joku ton tyyppinen olemassa
<rhkfin_> Siis pystyy puskemaan apt-komentoja jonoon ja ne oottaa että lukko aukee ennenku suorittaa
<rhkfin_> periaatteessa siis sama mut lukon tarkkailu vs. prosessien tarkkailu
<tale> rhkfin_: phatch ilmeisesti ei sovellu tuohon videoiden tekemiseen?
<rhkfin_> tutustutaan..
<rhkfin_> jaa, ei toi varsinaista ongelmaa ratkaise
<Paavi2_0> rhkfin_: && meinaa, että suorita seuraava, jos edellisen prosessin suoritus loppuu virheittä
<rhkfin_> Tuo siis osaa joo muokata kuvia, mut ne srajoitettavat jutut on mencoder-ajot kun on esim. nyt 5 eri videota käsiteltävänä
<rhkfin_> Paavi2_0: tiedän
<tale> rhkfin_: Entä torque-server
<Paavi2_0> mulla päivitys on esim.: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptitude autoclean
<rhkfin_> tale: toi rupee olemaan oikeessa suunnassa
<rhkfin_> Paavi2_0: tosta puuttuu se töiden lisääminen jonoon lennossa
<Paavi2_0> noihan vapauttaa lukon suoriuduttuaan
<rhkfin_> Paavi2_0: mutta jos on menossa esim. dist-upgrade ja sit keksii että tarvii asentaa joku paketti niin jonoon heittäminen on näppärää
<Paavi2_0> mulla ei ole tosin mitään hajua, miten töitä lisättäis jonoon lennossa
<rhkfin_> En muista mikä se paketti oli joka aptille ton osas
<rhkfin_> Paavi2_0: just tota tarkoitin..
<Paavi2_0> kai sitä voi odottaa noiden loppuvan ja sitten typettää
<rhkfin_> tale: kiitti tosta, vilkaisen. Katotaan löytyiskö jopa jotain tietoa minkäkokosia töitä tolla kannattaa pilkkoa
<rhkfin_> Paavi2_0: alkuperäisen kysymyksen tarkoitus oli juuri tuon odottelun välttäminen: voi heittää työt jonoon ja ne suorittuu aikanaan
<tale> rhkfin_: Tässä yleistä höpinää aiheesta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Job_scheduler
<rhkfin_> oukei, katson
<Paavi2_0> kai niitä olis sellaisia shellejä, joissa on tuo sisäänrakennettuna ominaisuutena :/
<tale> Vähän yllättäävää kun Unixit on kadottanut eräajot eli batch jobit aika tyystin. Piti oikein etsiä millä niitä saisi käytettyä.
<rhkfin_> Paavi2_0: jos löydät, mielelläni kuulen
<Paavi2_0> mut joo, linuxissa luulen tuon olevan enimmäkseen päälleliimattua, kuten SLURM
<Paavi2_0> https://computing.llnl.gov/linux/slurm/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WnEPxi -> Simple Linux Utility for Resource Management
<rhkfin_> "Ability to handle larger clusters (over 15 TF/2,500 processors)
<rhkfin_> Just just riittää mun tarkoituksiin :)
<tale> Vain 2500 suoritinta? Mähän en tommosella alitehoisella ryväksellä laskis edes kertomataulua.
<sinppa_> säälittävää
<tale> sinppa_: Joo, mikä lienee pikkulasten lelutietsikka tommoinen. Muumitietokone.
<Iltsu> mistäköhä toi raja johtuu
<rhkfin_> 'over'
<rhkfin_> Oi oi, jengi saanut tabletteja meego summitissa..
<Iltsu> ai kato
<rhkfin_> http://yfrog.com/h7e5scoj
<rhkfin_> http://twitter.com/#!/smoinen/status/59256144560005120
<Iltsu> mimmosiikoha neo saanu
<rhkfin_> Sitä miettii et miks mä en lähteny tonne - mut sit toisaalta ehkä hyvä et ne menee tyypeille jotka oikeesti osaa kehittää niille tavaraa
<rhkfin_> mee #meego-fi ja kysy
<Iltsu> ei mua nii pal kiinnosta et joinisin johonki ja kysyisi et mimmosia koneit te saitte ilmaseks :P
<Iltsu> mä ostin iha ipadin, seo vähä liian suljettu mut muute oikee mainio vehje
<pesasa> Jaa "vähän" liian suljettu.
<pesasa> Kun mitään ei taida voida asentaa ilman iTunesia.
<pesasa> Saako sitä jotenkin aktivoitua Linuxilla?
<elias_a> Saa. Avuksi tarvitaan kirves.
<re-G> iphonelta tulee ainakin data ihan nätisti linuxiin
<re-G> en oo muita juttuja kokeillu
<elias_a> re-G: Kyse ei ollut tuosta.
<re-G> elias_a: aaa, niin aktivoinnista
<pesasa> Appiukko vaan oli kiinnostuneen oloinen. Hoksasi sentään pohtia, että onnistuuko käyttöönotto Ubuntulla.
<re-G> no mut kuitenki, biisit tulee ja tethering toimii
<elias_a> Kyse on siitä, miten iPadia käyttävä iDiootti saa asennettua VALO-softaa siihen lätkään.
<re-G> mitä valo-softaa :D
<elias_a> re-G: Ei kun VALO-softaa.
<pesasa> re-G: Mikä Ubuntun versio?
<re-G> pesasa: jaa missä? debianiin mä taisin niitä biisejä kopioida ja tetheröintiä harrastaa mut ei se nyt tainnu oleellista tässä kohtaa olla
<pesasa> Töissä en onnistunut 10.10 Ubuntun ja iPadin naittamisessa. Tiedostot eivät siirtyneet.
<re-G> pesasa: jaaa.. mä käänsin uuden libimobiledevice vai mikä olikaan
<re-G> ja sit ifusella
<pesasa> Jotain eroa kuulemma 10.04 ja 10.10:n välillä. just
<re-G> se versio mikä oli squeezen repoissa, oli hajonnu iosin 4.x päivityksessä
<pesasa> Tän Archos 101:n kanssa ei sellasia ongelmia.
<pesasa> Android 2.2.1
<re-G> mä yritin siirtyä androidiin liian varhain, ja silloin se oli vielä ihan kusinen käyttis ja tuli sit hommattua toi iphone, joka muuten on hiton hyvä laite. Androidiki nykyää kyllä rokkaa.
<pesasa> iLaitteet taitavat reagoida käyttöliittymältään usein sujuvammin.
<elias_a> Vaan mistä saisi roiskevesitiiviin kosketusnäyttövehkeen?
<pesasa> purjehtija
<elias_a> jep
<elias_a> Onhan tollanen näköjään: Motorola Defy.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-17
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/R
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/PKHLle -> Viikko 16 - R | Viikon VALO
<pesasa> Olisko täällä joku halukas kirjoittamaan kohta julkistettavasta Ubuntu 10.10:stä esittelyn tuonne?
<Iltsu> eiköhä sitä juttua kannata jarruttaa siihe asti et 11.04 tulee?
<Iltsu> kuiteski se päivitys on ubuntus se vaarallisin homma :P
<Sysi> *11.04 mää voisin xubuntusta ehkä kirjotellakkin, unity on niin vieras että joku muu siitä paremmin
<pesasa> Iltsu: Hups. :-)
<pesasa> Tarkoitin 11.04:ää.
<pesasa> Tähän mennessä Debian 6.0 -esittely kerännyt eniten lukijoita.
<pesasa> Ja editointihan tapahtuu tuolla: http://www.l-a.fi/Projektit/Viikon_VALO
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qZfRSV -> Projektit/Viikon VALO – Linux-Aktivaattori
<Finnish> Miten koko ubuntu muutetaan suomenkieliseks?
<nano> Finnish: mitä meinaat koko ubuntulla?
<heikki> järjestelmä-ylläpito-kieliasetukset
<Finnish> Mitäs nyt, naamakirja ei anna pyörittää videoita vaan pyytää lataamaan uusimman flash-playerin?
<Finnish> heikki, Ok, tänk
<Finnish> s
<Finnish> Mikä ois helpoin tapa saada EMU 0404 USB toimimaan kitaran inputtina, siis mitä tarvii? Jack, ALSA, joku ohjelma jne mut mitä?
<Finnish> Winukan puolella oon touhunnu monta vuotta noiden äänirautojen kans mut ubuntun puolella pikkasen lagittaa että mitä tarvii että saan äänen sisään ja kajareista ulos
<Finnish> Ardour 3 alpha 4 lähti lataukseen, katotaas saanko mitään järkevää sillä aikaan
<tale> Finnish: On olemassa äänenkäsittelyyn suunnattuja Linux-jakeluita. Mukana tarvittavat ohjelmat ja low latency kernel. Esimerkiksi http://www.64studio.com/ ja http://ubuntustudio.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pPKQqH -> 64 Studio | Have GNU/Linux your way! / http://is.gd/cW3JBK -> Home | Ubuntu Studio
<Finnish> tale, Jep
<Finnish> Aaargh... Laitoin vanhaan pöytäkoneeseen kaks tyhjää (160gb ja 80gb) kovoa ja aattelin että asennan vanhaan rouvaan ubuntun. Nyt ei näe mitään koko kone, ei kovoja eikä DVD-asemia!!! MItähän nyt?
<Sysi> IDE?
<Finnish> Joo
<Finnish> Jumpperit ja pumpperit varmaan siis hiukka epäonnistunu? Mulla on tossa 160gb levyssä ekassa "slotissa" se palikka ja 80gb levyssä ei oo mitään
<Finnish> En nyt kyl ymmärrä, miten toi ei näe nyt mitään missään IDE-kanavassa, ei 0 eikä 1, ei master eikä slave?
<Tm_T> ubuntu suomen foorumit lagaa/ei aukea?
<Finnish> EI aukea
<Tm_T> kiitän, eli en ole ainut
<tuhoojabotti> Tm_T: javascript:window.location.href='http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/'+window.location.href
<tuhoojabotti> Tuommonen bookmarkki mulla. :P
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: se ei kerro jos sivusto tarjoaa vain virhesivua
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kerrokkaan, mutta "lagaa/ei aukea"
<Tm_T> juu, jotain se kertoo sekin
<IhqTzup> ääh mitäs pirkaletta, konetta jos pitää lepotilassa niin kello jätättää :D. Mitenkäs se ajan synkronointi jostain palvelimelta laitettiin?
<Finnish> Asennan nattya about 10 vuotta vanhaan pöytäkoneeseen, let's see..
<IhqTzup> löyty Järjestelmä->Ylläpito->Aika ja päiväys
<Finnish> Mites se oli: kun asennan 160gb kovoa vanhaan systeemiin niin boot ei kerkeä mukaan eli ei osaa buutata noin "isolta" levyltä. Pitikö siihen alkuun jättää tyhjää ja mitenkä paljon?
<Sysi> ei auta kyllä jos on bios-tason juttu niinku pakolta on
<Finnish> Muistaakseni vielä vanhempaan koneeseen tein joskus jonkun gigan tyhjän osion alkuun niin se autto, mut siitä on aikaa
<Iltsu> tä
<Finnish> Mikäkä
<Iltsu> mil raudal sä oikee pelaat jos se ei ymmärrä noinkaa pienii kiekkoi
<Finnish> 1,8ghz Athlon
<Finnish> Mut vanha pöytäkone, varmaan lähemmäs 10 vuotta, ehkä 8 vuotta
<Finnish> Ei auttanu gigan tyhjän jättäminen alkuunkaan. Tosin edellisessä vanhassa asennuksessa sain sen jotenkin boot sectoriks laitettua, nyt ei ollu sitä mahista
<Iltsu> seo pal prosessorist kii et mitä levyi se tukee
<re-G> Finnish: joskus piti muistaakseni laittaa pieni boottiosio alkuun ja bootata myös siltä
<Iltsu> kyl mul ny o tuon ikäses ollu isompaa levyä kiinni :o
<Finnish> re-G, Mites se sinne tehtäis?
<Iltsu> eipä sil, ei munkaa atomi tahtonu käynnistyy kahden teran levyltä, mullon tosa nyt usbi-tikku misä o boottisoio
<re-G> Finnish: ja kandee kattoa onko biospäivityksiä tarjolla
<Finnish> Eli pitäiskö se boot asentaa tonne alkuosioon, eli live-CD:ltä asentaa se sinne?
<re-G> Finnish: no siinä asennuksessa on se osiointikohta
<Finnish> re-G, Oon yrittäny kattoa päivityksiä, no way to löytää mitään
<Finnish> No mä kokeilen sen liveltä vetää sen bootin sinne alkuun
<Iltsu> asennat uusiks
<Iltsu> osioides teet siihe alkuu jonkun pienen osion /bootiks
<Iltsu> mut tarpeeks ison et sinne mahtuu kaikki jutut
<Iltsu> mul taitaa olla joku 300 megaa
<Iltsu> 276 megaa, mist 204 käytös
<re-G> Iltsu: sul on vissii vanhatki kernelit siellä
<Iltsu> joo en oo siivoillu
<re-G> mä kans kattoin serveristä että mul on bootti 256 megaa josta reilu 20 käytössä
<Finnish> Iltsu, Eli se pitää siinä määritellä että mihin se mount-point on?
<Iltsu> jep
<Finnish> Joo
<Iltsu> mites noita poistellaa vanhoja
<Iltsu> kai siihe joku kilke o
<Finnish> Voikos se olla ext4 muotoa?
<Sysi> paketinhallinnanhan neki pitäis handlata
<re-G> Iltsu: apt-get remove?
<re-G> tms
<Iltsu> joo ettei oo mitää näppärämpää tapaa ku käsin poistaa
<Iltsu> no poistelen jos alkaa täytyyn
<re-G> Finnish: kyl se nykyää voi olla. legacy grubia jos käyttää niin voi olla että pitää ext3:ksi laittaa
<re-G> joo mutta uni
<Iltsu> mullon ainaki nelosta
<Iltsu> mut tuski sitä ny huomais mitää eroo vaik heittäisit kolmosena iha yhteensopivuuden varmistamiseks
<jjo> mun mielestä nelonen toimii vanhalla grubillakin. tai sitä varten oli joku patchi joka oli mun mielestä ubuntun grubissa mukana.
<jjo> siinä vaiheessa kun alettiin käyttää ext4:sta oletuksena
<Finnish> No sen verta auttoi gigan kokoinen boot-lohko alkuun että sentään boottas File not found-riviin ja seuraava rivi oli Grub rescue>
<Finnish> Mut sen jälkeen ei mitään
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-09
<cygnus011> mistähän voisi ubuntun 12.04 beta2 vaihtaa ikkunan ulkonäköä? että voisi vaihtaa, että oikeasta yläkulmasta voi sulkea ikkunan
<tale> cygnus011: Vaihda käyttöön joku muu työpöytäympäristö jossa on painikkeet tuossa kulmassa.
<cygnus011> vaihdoin gnome classicin
<cygnus011> vai mitä tarkoitit?
<tale> cygnus011: Esimerkiksi sitä.
<tale> cygnus011: Vai olitko jo ennen kysymystäsi vaihtanut Gnome Classicin, ja siinä haluat siirtää ne painikkeet toiseen nurkkaan?
<cygnus011> joo
<re-G> eiks se siin mee teemaa vaihtamalla
<tale> cygnus011: Siihen google löytää esimerkiksi tämän. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wXK8bP -> Move Window Buttons Back to the Right in Ubuntu 10.04 / 10.10 - How-To Geek
<cygnus011> viimeksi kun olen käyttänyt ubuntua, niin löyty jostain valikosta valmiiksi joku paikka, josta pystyi sitten vaihtaa eri teemoja...
<tale> cygnus011: Juu, myös vaihtamalla teema jossa valmiiksi ne painikkeet oikeassa ylänurkassa on mahdollista.
<cygnus011> nyt löyty, theme oli vaan tuolla appearancen alla, niin pienellä
<cygnus011> harmi kun ovat tiputtaneet themejen määrää
<tale> cygnus011: Kai niitä teemoja löytyy lisää, pitää vaan erikseen asentaa.
<cygnus011> http://current.com/shows/supernews/91659341_the-google-toilet.htm :D
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Jcp4sl -> The Google Toilet // Current TV
<tale> cygnus011: Onko tuo toteutettu Ubuntulla vai miten se on tekemisissä tämän kanavan aihepiirin kanssa?
<cygnus011> sori, ajattelin liittyvän yksityisyyteen yms :)
<cygnus011> ja onhan ubuntu liittäytymässä androidiin
<cygnus011> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/yjlpI3 -> Ubuntu for Android | Ubuntu
<re-G> tänää pikasee koittanu bodhia ja lubuntu 12 dailya
<tale> re-G: Mitkä oli kokemukset? Bodhi ainakin kiinnostaa.
<Jonttu> Tarteen apua!
<Jonttu> oon ladannu ubuntun.ison
<Jonttu> pitääkö se polttaa lecvylle ja pistää knoeeseen ja asentaa???
<Echramath> Joo
<Jonttu> Ok,
<Jonttu> Kiitos avusta
<mjr> muista että tarttee polttaa levykuvana, ei tiedostona levylle
<re-G> tale: no syväanalyysia en pysty tällä kokemuksella antaa, mutta "ihan kiva".. ainakin kauneus vs keveys -suhde on hyvä :)
<re-G> ajoin live-cd:tä rammissa ja kivasti toimi
<re-G> usb-tikulta en saanu bootattua
<re-G> ehkä niiltäki seuraava release on hybridi
<re-G> iha vammasta nykypäivänä enää ees tehä iso-imageja, jotka ei oo hybridejä
<re-G> unetbootin ja tuxboot vaativat X:n, mikä on idioottimaista, eivätkä ees ton imagen tapauksessa toimineet
<m1k> Miksei Ubuntu tunnista toista näyttöä "vga portti" hdmi:tä koittanutkaan vielä, näyttö kyl toimii vanhassa pöytäkoneessa jossa myös on ubuntu. ja windowsin puolella tässä läppärissä toimii sama näyttö
<m1k> ja käynnistyksestä asti näytön kaapeli kiinni ni kirjautumis ikkunan kohalla kuva häviää lisä näytöstä ja siirtyy läppärin näyttöön
<mjr> Jaa-a. Puuttuukohan näyttöpiuhasta ddc-pinnit.
<mjr> kokeilee kanssa mitä tapahtuu jos loggaa sisään ja koittaa mennä konffaamaan näyttöjä, näkyykö se siellä
<m1k> koitetaas
<m1k> ei auttanu
<m1k> ei ainakaa ku menee toho displays kohtaa ni löydä ku tän läppärin oman
<m1k> ja nvidia server settingissä näkyy vain tämä läppärin oma
<m1k> ja fn näppäimestä ei myöskään tapahdu mitään
<m1k> läppäri on toshiba l755-149 i3 380m nvidia geforce 525m with cuda?
<mjr> Jaa poroajurit. Joo sitten ei varmaan näkyiskään X:n jutussa, mutta nvidian control paneelissa luulis.
<mjr> jos se hdmi on vaihtoehto niin kokeile sitä
<m1k> ku ei o oikein täl hetkel
<m1k> mutta ajurin piikkiin meinasit?
<phezo> Hello
<keisari_> iltaa
<keisari_> ehtiskö kukaan heittään jotain neuvoa kun flash player ei suostu näyttämään videoita jonka nimessä tai kuvauksessa voitaisiin mitenkään viitata aikuisviihteeseen ym. Häiritsee vaan kun tulee eteen viattomillakin sivustoilla
<tale> keisari_: Miten koitat niitä katsoa? Ei kai flashin näkyminen ole kiinni tiedostojen nimistä.
<keisari_> ihan youtubesta
<tale> keisari_: Näkyykö jotkut flashit oikein mutta olet löytänyt sivuja joissa ei näy?
<keisari_> muuten näkyy oikein
<keisari_> mutta jotkut youtube videot jolla on jokin hämärä nimi ei näy ollenkaan
<tale> keisari_: Nyt siis on kysymys Ubuntusta, jossa katot niitä Youtuben videoita?
<keisari_> tai tosiaan ne aikuisviihde videot
<keisari_> ubuntusta kyllä
<tale> keisari_: Ei Youtubessa ole aikuisviihdettä.
<keisari_> ei niin
<keisari_> mutta jos jonkun youtube videon nimi on jotain viitteitä antava niin se ei näy
<tale> keisari_: Millä selaimella katsot? Mitä lisäosioa siinä on käytössä?
<keisari_> Opera, Firefox molemmilla sama vika. Lisäosia on  foxissa DivX Web Player, IcedTea-Web Plugin, QuickTime Plugin, Shockwave Flash, VLC Multimedia Plugin, WMP plugin
<czr_> mika on virheilmoitus minka saat?
<keisari_> ei tuu mitään ilmotusta
<czr_> mita tapahtuu?
<keisari_> ainoostaan musta tai valkonen ruutu siinä videon paikalla.
<czr_> tuleeko se heti vai jonku ajan paasta?
<tale> keisari_: Oletko tosiaan varmistanut, että näkyminen on kiinni urlissa olevista avainasnoista? Onko sulla reitittimessä tai palomuurissa joku suodatinsovellus karsimassa aikuisviihdettä?
<czr_> onko sulla kaytossa jokin www-proxy/valimuistipalvelin?
<czr_> tai noi talen ehdotukset
<keisari_> ei oo mitään suodattimia
<tale> keisari_: Sano joku avainsana joka estää sivun näkymisen sinulle.
<tale> No nyt se katosi kesken.
<czr_> ehka se sano sen
<elias_a> supo :P
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-11
<Guest5172> Meillä on kaksi Linux pc:tä ja tarkoitus on yhdistää ne niin, että toista voidaan käyttää ulkoisena kiintolevynä. Olemme yhdistäneet ne toisiinsa ethernetkaapelilla ja yhteys nettiin on toiselta koneelta. Miten tästä eteenpäin?
<re-G> Guest5172: jakotapoja on monia
<re-G> Guest5172: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/smb-palvelin <- tuolla ny on jotai, toivottavasti on ajan tasalla
<ighea> joo ja sshfs, webdav, diipaduu ja tsöpödömpömpöö!
<ighea> owncloudia vaan sissään
<re-G> samban ohella voidaan käyttää esim sshfs, nfs
<re-G> ig oli nopeemp
<ighea> sitten on pilvee omasta takaa
<Guest5172> Kiitos rohkaisusta... Siis miten menetellä? Ei ole löydetty ohjeita, koneiden omistaja haluaisi käyttää molempien koneiden resursseja, versio Linuxiin se 10.4 suomenkielinen johtuen koneen omistajan toiveesta. Me kyllä luemme myös englantia, joten jos sulla linkkejä niin kiitti jo etukäteen
<Guest5172> Ai laitoitkin, tosin en ole vielä mitään kokeillut...
<tale> Guest5172: Se mitä haluat on tehdä toisesta koneesta tiedostopalvelin. Sitten muut koneet voi käyttää siitä levyä.
<tale> Guest5172: Tohon löytyy ohjeita kyllä, tapoja on monia kuten todettiin. Tarviiko sinne tiedostopalvelimelle päästä myös kirjoittamaan? Pitäisikö myös tulostimesta tehdä verkkotulostin?
<Gaben123> Hi.
<Gaben123> Yo newelll
<neweelll> hi
<tale> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-12
<Jokkeri_> hello
<Jokkeri_> onko porukkaa paikalla, tarttisin apuja ubuntun kanssa
<Tekno_> no
<Jokkeri_> kone jämähtää 5-10min jälkeen
<Jokkeri_> emon piiri sarja on i965
<Jokkeri_> e6600 intelli prossuna
<Jokkeri_> ubuntun versio on 11.10
<Jokkeri_> näyttis 9800gt
<Jokkeri_> voiko se johtua näytönohjaimen ajurista?
<kukkomasa> terve
<kukkomasa> osaatteko neuvoa kuinka saan ubuntun grubin pois kiintolevyn käynnistyssektorilta /dev/sda? minun pitäisi asentaa winukka ensin uusiksi, mutta en saa levytilaa siksi aikaa, että voisin varmistaa tiedostot linux-osiolle. itse ubuntu-asennus tällä osiolla on korruptoitunut enkä saa sitä käyntiin joten sekin menee uusiksi
<kukkomasa> ms-sys pakettia ei löytynyt 11.10-ubuntun pakettivarastoista. pitääkö se kääntää mahdollisesti lähdekoodista?
<kukkomasa> sillä ilmeisesti onnistuisi
<kukkomasa> yritin seiskan käynnistyslevyllä ja sain koneen siihen tilaan, ettei se käynistynyt ollenkaan
<kukkomasa> täytyi asentaan ubuntun grub uudelleen, että sai windowsinkin käyntiin
<jupenur> vistaan oli ainakin olemassa semmonen korjauslevy, millä sai mrn:n alkuperäseen tilaansa
<jupenur> seiskalla en oo tarvinnu, joten en voi sanoo varmaks
<kukkomasa> ahaa. win seiskan korjaava asennus ei löytänyt koko asennusta, niin siksi varmaan epäonnistui bootsect-komennot windowsin konsolissa. kokeilen etsiä sitä korjauslevyä. kiitos sinulle
<jupenur> mbr siis eikä mikään mrn
<kukkomasa> ok
<kukkomasa> kokeilen ladata tuolla windowsissa sellaisen korjauslevyn. live-cd:llä ei oikein poltto onnistu kun on vain yksi asema :)
<kukkomasa> kiitos avusta. t. matti
<tale> Jokkeri_: Millä tavalla jämähtää? Kone sammuttaa itsensä? Vai ruudulla näkyy yhä kuva mutta mitään ei voi tehdä?
<paoidau> Hello
<Myrtti> moi
<paoidau> I just moved into Finland
<Mkaysi> Hi
<Mkaysi> We also have #ubuntu-fi-en for discussions in English
<tale> Löytyykö vastaavaa kuin http://www.siptune.net/tiki-index.php?page=3G-kayttikset, mutta mukana olisi niitä mokkuloita ja nettitikkuja joita nyt saa kaupasta?
<Jokkeri_> tale: kuva näkyy mutta mitään ei tapahdu
<paoidau> Are you all in Helsinki?
<Jokkeri_> muutaman kerran oli sellasta, että hiiri tahmaa todella pahasti
<Jokkeri_> mutta mitään ei voinut esim. klikata
<tale> Jokkeri_: Onko niin jumissa, että caps lock ja num lock merkkivalot ei syty kun noita lock-näppäimiä painaa?
<tale> Jokkeri_: Silloin jumitukseen tuskin on korjausta, ainakaan näppäimistön kautta.
<Jokkeri_> pitää koittaa
<tale> Jokkeri_: Onko sinulla asennettuna siihen Ubuntuun jotain muualta kuin Ubuntun ohjelmavarastoista? Ja mikä versio Ubuntua se on?
<Jokkeri_> oon raakasti ottanu koneesta virrat pois
<Jokkeri_> tale: ubuntu on 11.10
<Jokkeri_> tale: ei oo muuta asennettu kuin ajurit gforcelle, blender ja openfoam
<Jokkeri_> openfoamin kanssa kone toimi yli 30min
<tale> Jokkeri_: Kuumeneeko se kone liikaa?
<Jokkeri_> ei pitäs, siinä on windows pelannut hyvin
<tale> Jokkeri_: Voihan Linux silti kuumentaa sen, jos ei osaa sammutella tarpeettomia osia vaan paahtaa kaikkia kiviä koko ajan punahehkuisena.
<tale> Jokkeri_: Onko mitään johtolankaa missä tilanteessa jumitus tulee?
<Jokkeri_> tale: openfoamin käytön jälkeen ajattelin asentaa päivityksiä, muutamat sain asennettua, sitten kosahti
<tale> Jokkeri_: Eli noi on aika raskaita sovelluksia. Mitä jos se vaan kuitenkin kuumenee liikaa?
<Jokkeri_> tale: vaikee sanoa, voi jäätyä melkeen heti kun kone käynnistyy
<Jokkeri_> voi olla
<tale> Jokkeri_: Pistä käyttöön lämpötilanäyttö.
<Jokkeri_> hetko
<tale> Jokkeri_: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Anturit
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/SUcMa7 -> Anturit – Porixi
<Jokkeri_> nyt jumitti
<Jokkeri_> tosin en kerennyt kattomaan lämpöjä
<Jokkeri_> ja näppiksestä puuttuu valot noista lock-näppäimistä
<Jokkeri_> nyt bootin jälkeen 2min ja kuva jääty
<elias_a> Mitäs sitten?
<Jokkeri_> elias_a: niin, kerro sä?
<tale> Jokkeri_: BIOS osannee näyttää lämpötilat, ei ne paljoa ehdi muuttua kun heti katsoo.
<tale> Jokkeri_: Pistä muistitesti ajoon yöksi. Ubuntun asennus-CD:llä esimerkiksi on ollut.
<Jokkeri_> 50astetta prossu
<Jokkeri_> ei siinäkään ole ongelmaa
<tale> Jokkeri_: Jos avaat koneen, niin katso onko kondensaattorit pullistuneet tai vuotaneet. http://www.badcaps.net/pages.php?vid=5
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YLyNcL -> Badcaps.net - How To Identify
<tale> Jokkeri_: Raportoi huomenna muistitestin tulokset ja kondensaattorien kunto.
<elias_a> tale: Hyvin puhuttu!
<HiskiBoy> Kertokaas mulle. Voisiko mun ubuntu miniläppäristä jollain tehdä 3g --> wlan tukiaseman?
<mjr> voi se jakaa 3g:tä ainakin ad hoc wlaniin eteenpäin ihan triviaalisti (sen kun kliksuttelee network managerista molemmat päälle)
<mjr> tukiasemamoodiin saaminen riippuu siitä mikä wlan-laite siinä on ja saattanee vaatia vähän enempi säätöä
<Shrik3> helpommalla pääsee kun ostaa valmiin jakopurkin ~50 eurolla
<shanttu> touchpadin mukana tuli 50gb pilvitilaa box.netiin. saan sen mukavasti mountattua nautiluksessa (webdav). tyhmä kysymys: viekö se tilan myös kovolta vai onko se vaan mountattuna pilvestä?
<ath> Vain pilvessä.
<shanttu> ath, kiitos. hyvä niin
<HiskiBoy> shanttu: Minkä padin mikana tulee nuan mukavasti :-D
<shanttu> HiskiBoy, hp touchpad. webos on hyvä ja jos cyanogenmodiin(9) saavat kunnollisen multitaskingin niin aina paranee
<shanttu> maemoa, meegoa ja gnome-shelliä käyttävänä androidin multitasking ei uppoa
<shanttu> webosissakin se toimii
<HiskiBoy> jaahas
<HiskiBoy> Shrik3 En taida kuitenkaan satunaiseen käyttöön ostaa 50egen laitosta... Ajattelin vaan, että ton läppärin 3g on ainakin spekseissä nopeempi kun muin androidin. Joten android saapi toimia satunaisesti tukiasemana
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-13
<Aku506> Mitäs mieltä ihmiset on wubi-asennuksista? Uusi läppäri tulossa ja mietin kannattaisiko tuo asentaa wubina aidon sijaan. Windowsin pidän kuitenkin rinnalla.
<Mkaysi> Aito on yleensä parempi
<Arduinu> mitähän eroo niil on
<Mkaysi> Arduinu: Aito on nopeampi ja se ei itsestään hajoa ilman mitään syytä (oma kokemus WUBIlla). WUBIn taas saa poistettua Windowsin lisää/poista sovellksesta ja se on hitaampi.
<Arduinu> ok
<Mkaysi> Lisätietoa (englanniksi) http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0fNh8L -> Download | Ubuntu
<Mkaysi> Korjaus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Aku506> Eli vikaherkempi ja astetta hitaampi. Täytynee kai jaksaa asentaa aito, vaikka siinä onkin omat ongelmansa
<Aku506> Täytyy vaan toivoa että kone boottaa tikulta
<Myrtti> Aku506: Wubin tarkoitus on olla väliaikainen "demo" jolla voi testata toimiiko rauta
<Myrtti> mihinkään pidempiaikaiseen käyttöön sitä ei kukaan suosittele
<Myrtti> tai ei pitäisi suositella
<Arduinu> saako nuo winella asennetut ohjelmien teemat aeroksi kun taitaa olla ihan perus teem
<Aku506> Just. No asentelen sitten aitona kunhan nyt saan koneenkin
<Arduinu> ja kuinka paljon hitaammin ne ohjelmat toimii winessä
<mjr> wine ei hidasta softaa. Jotkut palikat kuten d3d lienevät natiivi-windowsia hitaampia kyl.
<mjr> en tiedä saako sitä matkimaan aeroa
<Finnish> Miten unity 2D shell tai sivupaneeli käynnistetään uusiks, 12.04 alla
<Aku506> Onkos toi tuolla 12.04 beta2:n lataussivulla oleva versio (desktop-amd64) sopiva i3:lla varustettuun läppäriin? Ja onko se jo melko vakaa?
<Echramath> Niin olettaisin.
<Aku506> Outoa. Finnish remix vei vähemmän tilaa kuin alkuperäinen
<ighea> kuin ni
<ighea> ei ne käännökset tyhjästä tule
<Aku506> Täh? Siis se vei VÄHEMMÄN tilaa, ei enemmän
<Lasolin> no mut jos siin on otettu muut pois ja pistetty siihen vaan se suomi
<Aku506> Onko siinä alkuperäisessä muitakin? Luulin että se sisältää vain englannin ja muut ladataan netistä.
<Mkaysi> Se sisältää vähän kaikista kielistä. Loppu kielituki asennetulle kielelle ladataan netistä.
<Aku506> Just
<teamahma> Aku506 oletettavasti siksi, että esim. Täysin englantia osaamaton näkisi tekstin. "Asenna suomenkieli loppuun tästä" nimenomaansu
<teamahma> Nimenomaan suomeksi*
<teamahma> Ja muita "kriittisiä"
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-14
<Tekno_> mo
<Tekno_> miten tää ubuntu päivitetää
<anacron> oiskohan ollu sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tekno> mihi se kirjotetaa
<anacron> on siellä joku graafinen kikkarekkin millä tää hoituu
<Mkaysi> anacron: Ei
<Tekno> en kyä löydä
<Mkaysi> Ubuntulla oli jokin oma tapa siihen
<anacron> update manager on unityssä
<mahtij> :D
<Tekno> missä
<mahtij> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<Mkaysi> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/l7JE1d -> Upgrade | Ubuntu
<anacron> Tekno: kirjottele sinne valikkoon
<Tekno> noni
<anacron> dist-upgrade ei muka toimi jos ei itse vaihda repoja uusiin
<Mkaysi> Ei toimikaan.
<anacron> no milläs sit päivitetään terminaalista nykyään
<Mkaysi> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Mkaysi> Löytyy paketista update-manager-core
<anacron> taitaa olla oletuksena asennettu jos on joku desktoppi asennettuna?
<Mkaysi> !info update-manager-core
<lubotu3`> update-manager-core (source: update-manager): manage release upgrades. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.152.25.8 (oneiric), package size 176 kB, installed size 1364 kB
<Mkaysi> Taitaa olla
<mahtij> !info lspci
<lubotu3`> Package lspci does not exist in oneiric
<mahtij> :(
<Myrtti> lspci lienee coreutilsissa tms
<mahtij> juups
<Mkaysi> procutils
<awallin> päivittäessä libgdata-common ja libgdata13 paketit sanoo "would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources". joku muukin törmännyt tähän? jotenkin ne repon avaimet piti kai hakea uudestaan niin että autentikointi on ok? (linkkejä?)
<Mkaysi> apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --refresh-keys
<Mkaysi> ^^ hakee avaimet uudelleen.
<Mkaysi> !info ubuntu-keyring
<lubotu3> ubuntu-keyring (source: ubuntu-keyring): GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu archive. In component main, is important. Version 2010.+09.30 (oneiric), package size 11 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Mkaysi> Ja jos tuo paketti ei ole asennettuna, se kannattaisi asentaa.
<topyli> mikä on suomennetussa ubuntussa software centre?
<Mkaysi> Ubuntun Sovellusvalikoima, jos muistan oikein
<Myrtti> höh, nimeä ei ole suomennettu /usr/share/applications/-tiedostoihin
<Myrtti> oh well
<topyli> jees, kiitos
<topyli> kaveri löysi jo ikonin perusteella :)
<UrB> mielenkiintoinen vika ilmaantui - näytön taustavalo sammuu omia aikojaan... suspend+resume auttoi mutta koska se on vähän töisevä niin googlettelin ja löysin xset s activate loitsun
<UrB> tuon pystyy sokkona kirjoittamaan terminaaliin
<UrB> paremmalla ajalla vois pohtia sitten miksi tuo tapahtuu
<Mkaysi> Pitäisikö anacronin suorittaa myös skriptit, jotka ovat kansiossa /etc/cron.d/ ? (Ja anacronilla tarkoitan ohjelmaa, en anacron henkilöä, joka oli viimeeksi lomalla kun kysyin jotakin anacroniin liittyvää [en tee samaa virhettä uudelleen :P]).
<tale> Mkaysi: Anacron suorittaa ne cron-jobit jotka cron muutenkin suorittaisi.
<Mkaysi> Kaikkialla?
 * Mkaysi vain miettii tuota /etc/anacrontab tiedostoa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-15
<czr_> kannattaa välillä miettiä muitakin juttuja :-)
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Irssi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NzV0qe -> 2x16 Irssi - Viiko VALO #68 | Viikon VALO
<Max-> weechat o parempi
<tale> Max-: Kirjoitaa siitä Viikon VALO.
<Max-> k
<Max-> kai tuo sentään toimii lynx selaimella
<tale> Max-: Elinks ainakin näyttää viikonvalo.fi sivun.
<Max-> ok
<Mkaysi> Onko WeeChatistä tulossa myös artikkeli?
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: ei ellei joku kirjoita?
<Mkaysi> Niin tietysti :)
<17SAAWCQ7> Moi
<17SAAWCQ7> hmm...
<happosade> Minkä takia ku painan "ä", niin tää heittää "ä "
<happosade> Vimissä, ssh:n yli
<tale> happosade: Tarkoitatko, että tulee ylimäääräinen välilyönti?
<happosade> juu
<tale> happosade: Olisko joku UTF-8 ja 16-bittisten merkkien ongelma?
<happosade> hmm
<happosade> Irssissä (screen -U) näin ei käy
<tale> happosade: Missä sitten tuo tapahtuu?
<happosade> vim ilman screeniä
<czr__> on kuin autoilu ilman käsiä
<Mkaysi> Mahdollista, http://www.tietokone.fi/uutiset/googlen_robottiauto_vei_sokean_ajelulle
<czr__> Mkaysi, hienoa :-)
<ighea> kelpais kyllä sähköauto jolle ei tarttis sanoa kuin että ajas tuonne ja itse lueskelisi matkan vaikka lehtiä
<czr__> kyl itsellekin, varsinkin jos joskus huomaa et voiski ottaa olusen tai kaksi
<ighea> orjan hommaa semmonen kulkuneuvojen ohjastaminen
 * czr__ shrugs
<czr__> ma tykkaan siita
<czr__> tosin se voi olla ohimenevaa. niin kauan kun se ei ole pakollista niin se on kivaa(tm).
<ighea> niin.
<ighea> No ei, kyllä kesällä autoilu on ihan hauskaa.
<czr__> on se talvellakin
<czr__> paitsi pimeessa myrskysaassa
<czr__> siihen ma vedan rajan kyl :-)
<czr__> "taa on vahan niinku starfield, mut aika paljon enemman FPS:ia"
<ighea> no jos on kunnon pakkaset ja hanki niin mikäs sitä hienonpaa
<czr__> tuntuu aina niiden jalkeen silta et silmat tulee ulos paasta
<ighea> mutta niin ei ole usein
<czr__> mut, aloitin tanana megaprojektin! \o/. kayn kaikki ripatut levyt lapi, haen niihin kannet, ja fiksaan vahan tagit, puuttui ALBUMARTIST ja YEAR niin pitaa jynssata lapi uusiksi
<Aku506> Mitkä on muuten nykyiset suositukset swapin kokoa varten?
<Myrtti> riippuen siitä minkälaisesta koneesta on kyse ja millaiseen käyttöön tulee
<Aku506> http://goo.gl/9LDRQ - Tollanen. Lähinnä nettisurffailuun ja officeen winellä, mutta joskus tulee varmaan tehtyä vähän jotain vähän raskaampaakin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IPSYVI -> Acer TimelineX 13.3" kannettava AS3830T-2334G64nbb - Gigantti
<Myrtti> kannettavasta kun on kyse ja kun kiintolevyä riittää niin sanoisin että vähintään samanverran kuin mitä fyysistä on, mutta tästäkin on eri koulukuntia
<Aku506> Kiitoksia!
<Myrtti> itse ehkä laittaisin varmuuden vuoksi perinteisesti kaksi kertaa fyysisen, mutta jotkut sanoo sitä nykyaikana hassutteluksi
 * Mkaysi käyttää aina kahta gigaa. Sitä suositeltiin jossakin ohjeessa joskus kauan sitten.
<Aku506> Jaa.. Voisihan sen pistää. Ei 8gib kuitenkaan paljon paina 600gibin kovolla
<tale> Aku506: Kannettavassa ainakin keskusmuistin verran, jotta lepotila voi kirjoittaa muistin sisällön talteen.
<Echramath> Varaako se systeemi sitä sitten siihen tarkoitukseen?
<tale> Tapaan pistää 2 kertaa keskusmuistin verran, en sen paremmin optimoi.
<Echramath> Se 2×RAMin määrä kyllä tulee siltä ajalta, kun koneissa oli liian vähän muistia lähes kaikkeen mitä niillä haluttiin tehdä, mutta joku yläraja piti pistää ettei kone tule aivan juustoiseksi
<ighea> nykyään kone tulee juustoseksi kun softa hirttää ja kerneli alkaa swappaamaan :P
<ighea> ajat muuttuu
<Echramath> Kai se ainoa järkevä käyttö sille nyt on, että jos joku mammuttitoimistosofta jää käyttämättä tunniksi, niin sinnehän se sitten valahtaa swappiin.
<Echramath> Toisaalta sitten ahistaa kun sitä haetaan takaisin.
<Jupp3> No on tossa sinänsä pointti
<Jupp3> Et vaikka kuinka olis muisti täynnä (ja swappiakin osa käytössä) niin pitäis onnistua hibernate
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-08
<elias_a> Katsokaas: http://thejh.net/misc/website-terminal-copy-paste
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k7huzW -> Copy-Paste from Website to Terminal
<Ya_Yagi> mistähän saa ääniasetukset niin että käynnistyksessä ei aina vaihdu oletus ulostulo noihin koneen sisällä oleviin kajareihin
<Ya_Yagi> normi ääniasetuksista ku vaihtaa ni aina säätää ne takas koneen kajareille
<tabasko> elias_a: tietoisesti tulee kyllä räiskittyä vaikka mitä omaan koneeseen copy pastella :)
<elias_a> tabasko: No sitähän minäkin. Ihan tavallinen tapa.
<elias_a> Pitänee kierrättää jatkossa editorin kautta.
<tabasko> tapaan vielä kirjottaa sen sudon siihen alkuun, turvallista
<tabasko> jotkut wordpress skinit on onneksi niin tönkköjä että koodit pitää kierrättää ihan selkeyden vuoksi jossain editorissa ettei sekään jää välejä tai vastaavaa
<tabasko> s/sekään/siihen/
<n1ko> tuo tosin ei pelasta siltä, että copy pastetaan kamaa mitä ei ymmärretä
<n1ko> mikä on ihan liian yleistä linux-maailmassa
<tabasko> n1ko: mut sen jälkeen kun se koodi on tyhjentänyt /etc hakemiston, alkaa ymmärtämään
<tabasko> ainakin toistaiseksi *nix maailmassa on sen verran suuri luottamus kommuuniin että tuollaista ei ole tarvinnut oppia ymmärtämään
<n1ko> joo... mutta ongelma on se, että kun foorumeilla antaa neuvoja "tee jotain tämän tyylistä" jengi lukee sen "tee tämä"
<n1ko> harva jaksaa neuvomiaan loitsuja testata ja kokeneemmallekkin säätäjälle sattuu paitsi typoja niin aivopieruja
<tabasko> asentelin hiljattain openstackia jonkun tekemillä skripteillä, ja piti ne skriptit katsoa ihan mielenkiinnosta läpi. Mutta sinne olis helppo ollut heittää jokin rootkitin asennus tai vastaavaa
<tabasko> n1ko: totta
<tabasko> joku vois tehdä firefox liitännäisen jota klikkaamalla saisi ajettua kaikki sivustolla olevat skriptit roottina omalla koneella
<tabasko> säästäisi aikaa
<tabasko> siinä kun yrittää saada jotain toimimaan epätoivoisesti, tekee sen kuitenkin
<Ya_Yagi> #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<n1ko> linuxin käyttö kyllä liittyy kovin läheisesti ubuntuunkin
<Ya_Yagi> juu mut eikö tää oo tukikanava, ei keskustelupalsta
<n1ko> No jos mä heitän ilmoille kysymyksen että miten ubuntua tulisi käyttää fiksusti, niin voidaanko jatkaa :)
<Ya_Yagi> jää muilla huomaamatta ku rivit täynnä kirjeenvaihtoa
<elias_a> Ya_Yagi: Mielestäni tuo liittyy aika olennaisesti niihin tapoihin joilla tukea annetaan. Siksi laitoin sen tännekin.
<Ya_Yagi> multa jääny jotai välistä ku en irssillä tänne tullu
<s3rb3rus> hey hows it goin?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-09
<Kilpuri> sattuuko kukaan omistamaan tämmöistä?
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/6690/dhrnq/Netwjork-300Mbps-WLAN-tukiasema-valkoinen-langaton-palomuuri
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/msA4vF -> Netwjork 300Mbps WLAN-tukiasema, valkoinen, langaton palomuuri/reititin + 4 porttinen kytkin. | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<sippis> yep, ainakin joku tollanen netwjork purnukka on
<n1ko> kaks netjworkkia menny roskiin
<Kilpuri> sain sen toimimaan jotenkin, mutta en tiedä miten.
<n1ko> ihan hirveetä paskaa, eivät toimi vakaasti
<n1ko> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/0194/dkbrg/Asus-RT-N12E-Wireless-N300-Router-langaton-reititin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cI7vK7 -> Asus RT-N12E Wireless-N300 Router - langaton reititin. | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<n1ko> näit oon käyny laittaan kahdelle sukulaiselle, ei oo kumpikaan soitellu perään eli toimii
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/dfbc5973b2c6e3a2c48025a146a1d057
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lrxP0J -> dfbc5973b2c6e3a2c48025a146a1d057.png
<Kilpuri> minulla se purkki teki jonkun lenkin ja sitten jossain tilanteessa 192.168.0.1 meni sen purkin läpi modeemin asetuksiin. No vaihdoin siihen siltaan sitten 192.168.2.1.  Rupesi toimimaan, mutta sinne hallintaan ei nyt pääse mitenkään.
<Kilpuri> Luulin tarvitsevani sillan (en tukiasemaa)
<Kilpuri> http://forum.wippies.com/wiki/Netwjork_TWL542R%2B_LAN-osoitteen_muuttaminen
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lWE9lx -> Netwjork TWL542R+ LAN-osoitteen muuttaminen – Wippies Wiki
<Kilpuri> tollein tein...
<Kilpuri> ai niin. Miten toi juttu menee.  Nyt se silta on langattomasti+piuhalla kaapelimodeemissa (saa ollakkin)
<Kilpuri> Minun koneissani on USB-WLAN tikut ja emolevyssä Ethernet reiät. Voisiko sen sillan laittaa naruilla 2 koneen väliin? Voi, mutta miten ne verkot säädetään siten, että se langallinen olisi sisäverkko ja langaton toimisi "normaalisti nettiin"?
<Kilpuri> eikö se usb-wlan ole tavallaan verkkokortti ja emolevyssä toinen?
<paasi> hoi
<paasi> oliks tääl freedns käyttäjiä
<paasi> IhqTzup ootko paikalla
<olmi> paasi: joo, tosin mulla se on vain secondary DNS -käytössä.
<paasi> lähinnä et miten ton yhistäminen irc bnc:hen
<paasi> sivuilla on että  pitäis olla yhteistyössä ISP kanssa
<paasi> kannattaako tommoseen lähteä vai onko helpompi keino
<paasi> "If you wish to use a FreeDNS host on IRC, you will need cooperation with your Internet service provider as they are the ones that control the authority for your IP address space."
<olmi> siis "yhdistäminen irc bnc:hen" miten? arvaanko oikein, että haluat oman vhostin näkyviin?
<paasi> ju
<olmi> siihenhän tarttis sitten reverse dns -tietueen sille ip:lle, josta irc-clientiä ajetaan. IP-lohkojen reversen on yleensä sillä taholla, joilla ne osoitteetkin, eli tosiaan isp:llä
<paasi> saiko ton vaa routeri asetuksista jotenki
<ninnnu_> ei
<paasi> eli miten se sitten käytännössä toimii. kannattaako tommosta ees lähtee tekemään ?
<olmi> joo ei
<paasi> :D
<paasi> no ehkä mä unohan
<olmi> sehän nyt riippuu siitä, miten paljon haluat sitä :)
<paasi> olmi, jos on helppo eikä vaadi kummosii toimenpiteitä ni sit
<paasi> jos vaatii jotain elisan kanssa säätöä ni sit ei
<paasi> mut ton sais perus ulkomaanservulle varmaa helpommin tehtyy ?
<paasi> :D
<paasi> kuin kotikoneelle
<olmi> "helppo" tapa: hanki jostain palvelin (esim. joku eurooppalainen VPS), aja irc-cleientiäsi siellä ja pyydä sen pavleluntarjoajalta reverse-tietue saamallesi ip:lle
<olmi> suomalaisilta operaattoreilta tietysti vastaavasti, mutta tarvitsee varmaan käytännössä yritysliittymän. tai voi olla, että nebula tai joku tarjoaa tuollaisia palveluita yksityisasiakkaille.
<paasi> njooh
<paasi> kuhan koitan kaikkii juttui :D
<paasi> mikäs toi ddclient on
<paasi> asensin semmosen mut en sit tajunnu ni poistin
<paasi> :D
<paasi> oli toho bnc hommaa liittyvää
<ninnnu_> ddclientillä voi huudella esim. dyndns:lle että "mun IP on ny X" tasaisin väliajoin ettei sun DNS-nimi vanhene
<paasi> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/correctly-setup-of-ddclient-using-ubuntu-697329/
<ninnnu_> ja että se vaihtuu sun IP:n mukana
<ninnnu_> mutta se ei kauheesti auta sen vhostin kanssa
<paasi> jahas
<paasi> ok, no ehkä mä unohan oman bnc:n vhostin.
<paasi> :D
<paasi> mites sitte irssin kautta. eikös siinä pysty jotenki peittää tota vhostia ?
<ninnnu_> ei
<ninnnu_> sä et saa kotibitillä reverse dns:ää ellei sulla ole järkyttävän hyvää noppaa Elisan kanssa
<jjo> nebulalta sai joskus
<paasi> njooh
<paasi> mut toi ddclientti edellyttää kans sitä isp:n kassa sovittuu asiaa
<paasi> ?
<ninnnu_> ei
<ninnnu_> ddclient vaatii että sulla on esim. dyndns:ssä tunnus, ja niillä on sitten vaikka (ali)domain paasi.dyndns.org ohjattuna sun IP:hen. ddclient pitää tota ohjausta yllä huutamalla tasaisin väliajoin dyndns:lle  että "hei mä oon vielä täällä ja mun osoite on..."
<ninnnu_> -> kuka tahanas voi ohjata oman domaininsa sun IP:hen, kysymättä sun isp:ltä
<ninnnu_> toisaalta taas sun isp voi vastata minkä tahansa domainin jos joku kysyy ispiltä että "mikä tän IP:n dns-nimi on?" (reverse dns)
<paasi> joo siis oon ohjannu mun tunnuksilla nimen osottaa mun ip:hen
<paasi> ja sitä mä yritin toho bnc:hen yhistää
<paasi> freedns:ssä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-10
<Kilpuri> Miksi koneeni ei löytänyt verkkoja aamulla, piti sammuttaa kone ja käynnistää uudestaan. (oli yön valmiustilassa)
<anacron> Kilpuri: varmaan ei oo ajurit osannu "herää" valmiustilasta
<Mirv> FYI uutta sivustoa odotellessa http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen päivitetty 12.04-aikaan
<puhuri> Kilpuri: itselläni langattoman kortin ajurit eivät aina herää (dell E4300), joten sudo modprobe -r iwlagn; sudo modprobe iwlagn korjaa tilanteen ilman buuttia
<puhuri> mielenkiintoista, että verkkoon (WPA2-PSK) kirjautuminen onnistuu, saa DHCP:llä IP-osoitteen ja NM on tyytyväinen mutta liikenne ei kulje
<n1ko> ..mihin?
<n1ko> inter webbiin? gatewaylle? mihinkään?
<n1ko> tosin johonkin on kuljettava jos dhcp:llekkin pystyy vastaamaan
<thaurwylth> Apt-get dist upgrade ==> Checking your add-ons and compatibility with Firefox, this may take a few minutes. Onko tuossa koskaan aidosti mahdollisuutta, että menee minuutteja? Millainen himpula laitteisto siihen pitää olla?
<inz> Riippuu varmaan vähän siitä, että paljonko niitä addoneja on
<inz> ja se taitaa verkon ylikin kysellä, että onko niihin päivityksiä
<thaurwylth> Kyselee kyllä. Tai siis jotain se tarkistaa käynnistyksen yhteydessä.
<thaurwylth> En sinänsä näe tästä vielä loikkaa minuutin prosessiin.
<puhuri> n1ko: ei kulje edes dhcp-palvelimelle
<puhuri> NM on kyllä täysi schaisse, ihan windows-yhteensopiva - tosin ei välttämättä tähän ongelmaan liity
<n1ko> puhuri: no kulkeehan se jos se ip:nkin siltä saa. katso wiresharkilla sitä liikennettä
<elias_a> puhuri: Mä en kyllä ole pitkään aikaan törmännyt NM:n kanssa mihinkään ongelmaan. Toiminut tosi hyvin.
<puhuri> paketit mene ihan hyvin, ei siinä mittään - siihen asti kunnes ip-osoite konfautuu minkä jälkeen lakkaa. Korjautuu poistamalla ja lataamalla ajurit => ajuri/rautavika
<puhuri> elien juuri jouduin tappelemaan nm:n kanssa kun se ei millään uskonut että älä koske eth1:teen ja yritä määritellä sitä dhcp:llä (vaikka oli määritelty /etc/network/interfacessakin staticiksi)
<n1ko> no siis, jos koittaa tehdä käsin että nm:llä niin puree ihan varmasti itseään jalkaan
<elias_a> puhuri: EIks ton pysty tekemään myös NM:ssä?
<puhuri> joo, periaatteessa kyllä, mutta kun ei pääse konfaamaan asetuksia kun se koettaa koko ajan konfata k.o. interfacea eikä siihen pääse väliin
<puhuri> käytössä siis gnome3, minkä kanssa on nimenomaan tuon nm:n kanssa on erityisen kanssa ongelmia
<puhuri> muuten kyllä suurin osa toimii gnome3:ssa GUI:n puolesta kuten haluan, mutta tuo nm on suurin kivi kengässä
<puhuri> ja nm:n pitäisi osata katsoa onko joku liitäntä määritelty interface-tiedostossa ja jättää se rauhaan
<n1ko> mulla on käytössä gnome3 ja ei oo ollut ongelmia
<n1ko> käytän nm:ää dhcp:llä että staattisella ip:llä sekä paria vpn-tunnelia
<puhuri> jos on monta wlania kuulumassa, niin ei käytännössä pysty valitsemaan verkkoa, jos ei satu olemaan arpoutunut ihan ekaksi se minkä haluaa (eli ei mahdu ruudulle mitenkän järkevästi, eikä alivalikkokaan toimi)
<puhuri> pitää siis määritellä WLAN-verkko käsin verkkoasetuksista niin sitten se ehkä valitsee oikein
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-12
<thaurwylth> Hei. Kuulkaapa. Minulla on kaksi riviä Denyhostsiin liittyvää tauhkaa crontabissa. Jos nyt vaikka käynnistän koneen uusiksi, niin tarvitseeko huolehtia mistään, vai saakohan pelkästään näillä kahdella halutun toiminnallisuuden?
<thaurwylth> 0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * * python /usr/share/denyhosts/DenyHosts/deny_hosts.py -c /etc/denyhosts.conf
<thaurwylth> 01 * * * * /usr/sbin/denyhosts --purge
<Echramath> Mitä tuossa btw. on tapahtuu?
<thaurwylth> Mitä kysymys tarkoittaa? Tuo ajelee välillä semmoisen selvityksen, että ketkä ovat mahdollisesti kolistelleet liikaa SSHD-porttia, jakaa niille yhteyskieltoja ynnä muuta denyhosts.confissa spesifioitua, ja sitten välillä poistaa tietyn logiikan mukaan tarpeeksi vanhat synnit listoilta.
<Echramath> Kyl toi äkkiä näyttää sitten ihan järkevältä.
<mjr> joo
<anacron> tollanen pitäis kyll olla vakiona distroissa
<thaurwylth> Mitä tarkoittaa "pitäis"? Se voi nääs kriittisesti tarkoittaa kahta eri asiaa tässä.
<anacron> thaurwylth: niin siis mielestäni sellainen pitäisi olla, kun sellaista ei nyt ole
<anacron> eli haluaisin
<thaurwylth> Peukku sille.
<puhuri> eikä fail2ban ole vakiona?
<puhuri> * eikös, siis pakettina
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-13
<thaurwylth> Onko tämmöinen muuten tunnettu juttu? GRUB-ikkunan jälkeen buutissa tulee: "Virhe: out of disk. Paina mitä tahansa näppäintä jatkaaksesi..." Ja vaikka ei paina, niin vähän ajan päästä buutti jatkuu normaalisti, kirjautumisikkuna tulee ja sen jälkeen ei ole mitään merkkejä mistään ongelmista.
<gildean> thaurwylth: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173086/out-of-disk-but-still-boots
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Oh9P8y -> grub2 - Out Of disk, but still boots - Ask Ubuntu
<thaurwylth> Onpa mystinen homma.
<thaurwylth> Siis tuo, että esim. ATA disk support ei aina korjaa sitä ja tuommoisen pienen /boot-osion varaaminen auttaa.
<Kilpuri> ssh kilpuri@127.0.0.1
<Kilpuri> Permission denied (publickey).
<Kilpuri> jos nyt olen koneella A ja toi Kilpuri on kone B  (nämä koneet ovat vierekkäin pöydällä), niin miten SSHlla saa yhdistettyä (tehtyä sisäverkon)
<jjo> oletuksenahan se toimii ihan sillä, että asentaa ssh serverin ja sit ottaa vaan yhteyttä
<Kilpuri> Miten tolle koneelle B kerrotaan, että kenet se hyväksyy. Nyt se ei onnistu mitenkään. Eihän se voi niinkään mennä, että kuka tahansa voi tehdä avainparin mihin tahansa serveriin.
<jjo> siis jokainen tekee omat avaimensa itse
<jjo> se julkinen avain talletetaan serverillä tiedostoon ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Kilpuri> joo. muistitikullako siirrän sen koneelta toiselle?
<jjo> no sillä tai sit sähköpostilla tai millä nyt ikinä
<jjo> ei sillä oikeastaan ole väliä
<Kilpuri> just.
<jjo> julkinen avain on nimensä mukaan julkinen
<Kilpuri> joo.
<jjo> ja siis tuolla authorized_keys:ssä on sit kaikki sallitut avaimet omilla riveillään
<jjo> eli siellä voi olla "vaikka kuinka monta" avainta
<Kilpuri> järkihän ton sanoo, että noin se tehdään. Se on vaan niin itsestään selvää, että se on sivuutettu noissa oppaissa
<jjo> en itse asiassa tiedä onko sille mitään rajaa
<thaurwylth> Eihän tuota julkisen avaimen rajausta ole edes pakko käyttää, jos haluaa olla antiparanoidi.
<jjo> niin no rajoituksia voi tehdä monenlaisia
<thaurwylth> Silloin riittää käynnistää toisessa koneessa SSHD, tietää sen kuuntelema oikea portti, tietää käyttäjätunnus ja salasana kyseiselle koneelle ja voilà.
<jjo> mulla on kyl itse asiassa niin, että mun serverille pääsee vain avaimella
<Kilpuri> no olen minä näitä miettinyt. jos nyt saisin ensin jotenkin toimimaan, niin rajaisin sisäverkkoon.
<Kilpuri> jonain päivänä miettisin sitten lisää.
<Kilpuri> varmuuskopiointia ajattelin harrastaa, mutta kyllä tässä oli tarkoitus opetella näitä verkkojuttuja enemmänkin.
<Kilpuri> vielä tyhmä kysymys. Jos niitä avaimia voi olla vaikka kuinka paljon, niin miten ne nimetään?
<Kilpuri> eihän samassa kansiossa voi olla montaa saman nimistä
<Kilpuri> [18:31]	jjo	ja siis tuolla authorized_keys:ssä on sit kaikki sallitut avaimet omilla riveillään
<Kilpuri> tossahn se olikin.
<gildean> btw. ssh-copy-id hoitaa tuon avaimen kopioinnin ja laittaa sen hyväksytyksi
<gildean> ssh-copy-id -i /polku/key.pub user@server.tld
<gildean> tjsp.
<Echramath> Testasin muuten tuota OpenShottia, se vaikutti melko käyttökelpoiselta videoeditorilta.
<elias_a> Echramath: Onko se jo päässyt eroon kaatumataudista?
<elias_a> Echramath: Mikä prosuarkkitehtuuri sulla?
<Echramath> Ihan 64-bittinen x86
<elias_a> Echramath: Pitääpä koittaa. Mulla vajaa vuosi sitten se kaatuili aika rajusti.
<elias_a> Ja niin ikään 64-bit x86.
<Echramath> Emmä kyllä hirveän pitkään kokeillut.
<Echramath> Pitäis olla kamera ensin niin olisi jotain järkevää tekemistä sille.
<Echramath> Siitähän on nyt joku Kickstarter päällään, siinä tuli vastaan.
<jjo> gildean: tuo ssh-copy-id toki toimii ainoastaan jos koneelle pääsee ilman avainta
<Kilpuri> jjo: Viitsitkö katsoa, että onko tossa joku nyt ihan perseellään.
<Kilpuri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705797/
<gildean> jjo: jeh, oletin toki että ssh toimii myös passulla
<Kilpuri> Permission denied (publickey)
<jjo> Kilpuri: ei toi nyt mitenkään ilmeisen pielessä näytä olevan
<jjo> onhan sulla se privaatti avain siellä ~/.ssh -hakemistossa?
<jjo> tai annat sen sijainnin komentoriviltä tai sulla on sen sijainti konffissa
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/b19dafe6175567d70f09ad9b50592dbd
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YEpD9M -> b19dafe6175567d70f09ad9b50592dbd.png
<jjo> no on siellä joku ainakin
<Kilpuri> joo.
<jjo> ja jos sitä avainta vastaava julkinen avain on serverikoneen authorized_keysissä niin homman pitäis kyllä pelata
<Kilpuri> id_rsa pitää kö ton alkaa sanoilla ----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----
<Tm_T> kyl
<Tm_T> ja kannattaa huomioida että tiedosto-oikeudet pitää olla kohillaan ja
<Tm_T> ssh:lle antaa -v vipuja riittävästi niin lopulta kertoo mikä se ongelma tarkalleen on
<Kilpuri> ssh kilpuri@127.0.0.1  <--tolla kokeilin viereiselle koneelle, mutta se johtaa tämän koneen SSHlle
<gildean> Kilpuri: 127.0.0.1 == localhost
<Tm_T> 127.0.0.1 on aina kone itte
<Kilpuri> niin on.
<gildean> eli koitapa ssh kilpuri@viereisenkoneenip
<Kilpuri> ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.1 port 22: Connection refused   <--kokeilin toisella osoitteella, niin tuli tommoinen
<Kilpuri> nyt tapahtui jotain
<Kilpuri> sen lisäksi, että tämä varoittaa jotain (man in midle)...
<Kilpuri> remove with: ssh-keygen -f "/home/juha/.ssh/known_hosts" -R 192.168.2.101  <--mitä toi on suomeksi.
<Tm_T> Kilpuri: IP/host kohtaiset sormenjäljet laitetaan aina talteen että jos kohdekone vaihtuukin (esim ihan vaan keräämään sinun salasana) niin se huomataan ennenkuin sattuu vahinkoja
<jjo> juu, myös palvelimilla on avaimet joilla tunnistetaan niiden identiteetti
<jjo> jos avain vaihtuu, siitä valitetaan
<Tm_T> Kilpuri: tässätapauksessa sisäverkosta kun puhutaan niin luulisi olevan ihan turvallista poistaa tuo ohjeen mukaan
<Tm_T> jjo: sormenjälki (:
<jjo> no joo
<Kilpuri> tajusin minä ton, että se sormenjälki ei nyt vastaa...sitä alkuperäistä jne.
<Kilpuri> sain toimimaan jotenkin...
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-14
<elias_a> Hep - milläs Ubuntub saa päivitetty tikulta ilman, että boottaa sitä USB:ltä?
<elias_a> Päivitettävänä vanha kone, jossa ei USB-boottia.
<ninnnu_> Polta CD-R / DVDR?
<mjr> eikö verkosta onnistu?
<n1ko> aika vanha kone saa oll
<n1ko> joskus p1 mmx aikaan taisi usb-boot yleistyä
<n1ko> taino, ehkä p2 aikana oikeast, mutta noissakin jo näki
<n1ko> melkeen suosittelen hakeen roskiksesta uuden
<elias_a> Tässä poltellaan levyä. Ongelma on se, että DNA:n uusi mokkula ei ole tuettuna 11.10:ssa
<n1ko> hyvä aika muutenkin vaihtaa, kun ei ole 11.10:nkään kauaa tuettu :)
<elias_a> Näin on :)
<elias_a> Brasero ei osannut overburningia ja sekin tässä pistää vähän vastaan kun mukana olevassa omassa läppärissä ei ole dvdrw-tukea.
<elias_a> Jaa - onhan tuossa uudemmassa versiossa overburning-tuki.
<emivo> Moro
<emivo> tulin tänne kysymään että onko jollain kokemuksia lubuntusta? Onko toimiva peli?
<elias_a> On se.
<elias_a> No se oli nopeasti vastattu :)
<anacron> eihän se ole peli vaan käyttis HEH HEH...
<kirvesAxe> eli vielä jännittävämpi strategiapeli HEHHEH
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/JSBin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/bSOTZG -> 3x16 JS Bin - Viikon VALO #120 | Viikon VALO
<remuz> osaako joku sanoa, miksi dropboxin kotisivulla on linux-asennuksen kohdalla linkit vanhaan 1.6:een, vaikka 2.0.7 stable on myös linuxille? esim. softpediasta yms. sivuilta voi ladata
<jjo> repoissakin on 1.6.0
<jjo> siis dropboxin omissa repoissa
<jjo> itse asiassa repoissa on vain versiot 1.4.0. ja 1.6.0
<jjo> syytä en tiedä, mutta äkkiseltään pidättäytyisin palvelun itse tarjoamissa
<remuz> 2.0.7 release noteissa on "It is not yet enabled on Linux." ja alla linkki linuxin 2.0.7:een.. https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=99311
<jjo> näköjään tuo 2.0.7 on julkistettu "ihan äsken"
<jjo> likö vaan toimivat hitaasti
<jjo> no, mä otan kuitenkin mieluiten omani virallisista repoista
<remuz> pistin just 2.0.5 kun en vielä huomannut tuota uudempaa. mut ei tässä päällisin puolin eroa 1.6:een kuin että vie vähän enemmän RAMia
<jjo> linux-versiossa on näköjään vaan pari bugikorjausta
<remuz> jeh
<jjo> win ja mac-versioissa uusia ominaisuuksia
<jjo> tosin eipä tuo uusi menujuttu mua muutenkaan houkuta
<remuz> ei kyllä
<puhuri> pienehkö bugi: levyn täyttymisen jälkeen ei työpöytä tule esiin seuraavassa buutissa: "näytön alustaminen epäonnistui" ja tarjoaa rajoitetun tarkkuden vikasietotilaa (mikä ei sekään toimi)
<puhuri> oli jäänyt videon tallennus päälle kunnes levy oli täyttynyt ja akku loppunut niin seuraavalla olisikin ollut pulassa tuon virheilmoituksen perusteella selvitellessä
<puhuri> pitäisi olla tuohon "jos X ei käynnisty ja levy on täydehkö niin ehdota siivousta"
<tale> puhuri: Boottaa yhden käyttäjän tilaan, vai mikä toipumistila se on. Siinä pääset sisään ja voit siivota levylle tilaa.
<puhuri> ei minä tuohon ohjeita tarvitse :-), mutta joku toinen kyllä
<tale> puhuri: Vikailmoitukset tehdään launchpadiin.
<puhuri> jaksa kun yksikin raportoimani bugi ollu 4 vuotta ratkaisematta,,, sinänsä tuo toipumustila on ihan hyvin toteutettu, yksi vaihtoehto on nimenomaan "siivoa levyä"
<Kilpuri> Voiko sen levyn järjestellä / poistaa tiedostoja asennus levyllä?
<puhuri> voihan sen buutata live-cd:ltä, mutta meni ihan tuolla omalla "single user" tai korjaustilalla
<Kilpuri> joo.
<Kilpuri> tuli vaan mieleen, että minun pitäisi ajatella noi levyt uusiksi. Minulla on tyhjää tilaa jossain, siis osioita jotka eivät ole mountattu mihinkään käyttöön.
<puhuri> siitä vaan verkko päälle ja rootti-shelli; sitten vain kopioin kamoja serverille ja poistin turhia ja nyt on taas gigoja vapaana
<Kilpuri> joo.
<Kilpuri> minulla on 32 gigainen muistitikku ja sitten vielä 16 gigainen (usb3)
<thaurwylth> Nykyaikana tuommoinen levyn täyttyminen on sinänsä aika hurjaa meininkiä. Toki tuommoinen videon nauhoittelu on ihan uskottava tilanne.
<puhuri> hd-video on vähän syöppöä, etenkin kun sitä tulee kahdelta kameralta :-)
<paww> kyllä se on toivoton tilanne kun kotihakemiston osio täyttyy, valitettavasti. Ohjelmat hyvin helposti tyhjentää sen jälkeen kaikki tiedostot joihin yrittävät kirjoittaa.
<paww> eikös Ubuntussa tosin ole joku hälytin sille kun levy alkaa täyttyä
<puhuri> muistaakseni hälyttelee siinä gigan kohdalla, mutta se ei tietysti auta kun kukaan ei ole katsomassa ruutua
<puhuri> (konfi)tiedostojen "nollaaminen" levyn täyttyessä on kyllä bugi monessa softassa - on se niin vaikeaa kirjoittaa tilapäistiedostoon ja sitten vasta uudelleennimetä siihen varsinasien päälle
<puhuri> tai tarkistaa kirjoituksen ja sulkemisen paluuarvot
<Kilpuri> Nykyaikana tuommoinen levyn täyttyminen on sinänsä aika hurjaa meininkiä. Toki tuommoinen videon nauhoittelu on ihan uskottava tilanne.  <---no noinkin. Eihän noi levyt paljoa maksa, mutta minunkin koneessani on kasa pieniä levyjä.
<miksd> morjens
<miksd> oisko kellään antaa vinkkiä miten sais läppärin näytön taustavalot sammumaan samalla kun näyttö sammuu virranhallinnan toimesta
<miksd> windowsissa tää toimi ihan automatic mutta ubuntussa ne tuntuu jäävän päälle vaikka näyttö muuten näyttäs olevan sammuksissa
<puunakki> miksd: Kuinka kauan olet odottanut taustavalon sammumista? Tuntuu itselläkin kestävän jonkin aikaa, vaikka kuva onkin jo häipynyt näytöstä.
<miksd> no en osaa sanoo mutta aina kun oon kattonu läppärin näyttöö kun se on ollu "sammunu" niin joku valo sieltä silti hohkaa
<puunakki> Tarkista myös onko näytönsäästäjä päällä. Näytönsäästäjänä voi olla pelkkä musta ruutu, jolloin taustavalo palaa, mutta kuvaa ei näy.
<miksd> kyllä se siis on ollu ihan tunteja jo pois päältä parhaimmillaan
<miksd> katsotaanpas
<elias_a> Kyllä toi kuulostaa tutulta.
<elias_a> Joissain näyttisajureissa on bugeja, jotka todellisuudessa estävät sleep-moodiin menon.
<elias_a> miksd: Onko tuo ilmiö vain virransäästöllä nukahtaessa?
<miksd> en nyt oo ihan varma
<miksd> tänään vasta aloin tuon kanssa tuskailemaan
<miksd> oli ainakin tuo pelkkä musta kuva näköjään näytönsäätäjänä
<miksd> testaan jotain nyt
<puunakki> miksd: Koitappas ottaa koko näytönsäästäjä pois aluksi
<elias_a> miksd: Mikä kone ja mikä näyttis?
<miksd> noniin tämäpä olikin nolo juttu..mulla oli pelkkä tuo musta näytönsäätäjä päällä eikä ollenkaan säädetty tuota että näyttö menee pois päältä..oletin vaan jotenkin että kun tuo kuva feidaa mustaks niin se meni olevinaan siihen tilaan että näytöstä virrat on pois :)
<miksd> mutta joo kiitti avusta :D
<elias_a> np :P
<puunakki> Hyvä että sait kuntoon :)
<miksd> miks ubunussa on muuten niin vanha versio Chromiumista? eikö näissä vanhoissa versioissa oo ties mitä reikiä
<miksd> ubuntussa*
<miksd> yritin asentaa chromen suoraan googlen omasta reposta mutta eihän sekään onnistunu koska 13.04 ja libudev0 puuttuu
<miksd> tuntuu aika hazardilta surffailla 2 versionumeroo jäljessä olevalla selaimella
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-07
<ilkka_> Unohdin foorumin tunnukset niin laitan tänne teille eteenpäin laitettavaksi. http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen sivulta pitäisi korjata yksi linkki
<ilkka_>  (ks. kuvia Kubuntusta). linkki vie väärään osoitteeseen
<ilkka_> Tämän enempää en nyt ehdi tehdä sivuston hyväksi, joten tästä eteenpäin jätän virheellisen linkin teille ihmeteltäväksi :)
<ilkka_> Onna matkaan!
<shanttu> iltaa. guake-terminaali aukeaa väärässä näytössä. ohjeissa neuvotaan editoimaan /usr/lib/guake/guake.py -tiedostoa, joka ei kyseisessä paikassa kuitenkaan koneellani ole
<shanttu> mistä mahdan sen löytää?
<Echramat1> Sannooko locate mitään?
<shanttu> eli sudo locate guake.py ? (en ole opetellut edes findin käyttöä)
<ninnnu> ei tarvi sudoa
<shanttu> oli usr/bin/guake
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-08
<elias_a> Laitetaanpa tännekin: https://www.cert.fi/haavoittuvuudet/2014/haavoittuvuus-2014-049.html
<puhuri> 10.04 ei taida olla haavottuvainen (vielä yksi kone sillä, pitäisi päivittää :-)
<Echramath> Jännä bugi kyllä.
<smoinen_> Canonicalilta oli kyllä huti julkaista 14.04 LTS vasta XP-tuen loppumisen jälkeen. nyt olisi ollut oiva aika markkinoida uutta LTS:ää.
<Sysi> ei tässä montaa päivää oo eroa, eikä xp:stä varmaan mitää mullistavaa bugia löydetä siinä ajassa
<Gumrak> 14.04:stä varmaan löytyy jotain heti
<jjo> "Windows XP on ollut käytössä pitkään ja siitä on paljastunut joitain aukkoja, mutta en usko, että uusi aukkoja enää paljastuu, hän toteaa."
<jjo> näin ainakin tietoturva-asiantuntija petteri järvinen
<mjr> Ja miksipä emme häntä uskoisi.
<Kilpuri> smoinen_:  12.04 on julkiastu sopivaan aikaan suhteessa XPn tuen loppumiseen. Lubuntu 10.13 on myöskin oikein hyvä.
<Kilpuri> **13.10
<pesasa> Ja aika kivasti on sekä Lubuntusta että Xubuntusta tulossa myös LTS-versiot.
<pesasa> Mikä ei olisi mitenkään itsestäänselvää.
<czr_> ah, toi heartbleed-bugi. http://heartbleed.com/ ehkä parempi linkki
<Fibubot> -> Heartbleed Bug
<czr_> vähän tykytti sydän tuon suhteen hetken aikaa :-)
<Kilpuri> Tarkoitin lähinnä sitä, että ehkä sitä 14.04 ei kannata asentaa heti ja 12.04 tukea on vielä pitkään.
<czr_> mitään hajua kuin lähellä 14.04 on?
<Kilpuri> Pitäisikö Canonicalin saada "markkinaosuuksia"?
<czr_> itselläni ollu mielenkiintoisia ongelmia sen päällä ajettaessa dockeria
<czr_> tcp-tason ongelmia. ikäviä.
<tale> czr_: Onhan se julkaisupäivä ilmoitettu aikaa sitten. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<czr_> ah. kiitos. toisella sivulla ei ollu tarkkaa pvm:ää ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases ). google löysi sen mulle ensin
<smoinen_> Kilpuri: toki näin ja LTS:ää kannattaakin suosia, mutta yhdeltä isolta päivitykseltä olisi säästynyt, jos julkaisu olisi ollut kuukauden aikaisemmin
<smoinen_> sekin totta, että alussa bugeja voi löytyä ja monen kannattaa odottaa .1-versiota
<czr_> itseäni lähinnä kiinnosti btrfs:n käyttö roottina
<czr_> mut eipä ole ehtiny hirveästi testaamaan vielä, siel se pyörii, mut vaikuttaa jotenkin tahmeahkolta
<czr_> multiarch menny vähän eteenpäin mut edelleen aika paljon kamaa mistä voi asentaa vain x86-64 tai i386-version kerrallaan :-(
<czr_> mut enemmän toi on debianista kiinni, käsittääkseni canonical on hyvin vähän tehny parannuksia itsenäisesti
<czr_> mutu
<MikaT> Tuosta heartbleedistä vielä lisävaroitus: https://www.cert.fi/varoitukset/2014/varoitus-2014-01.html
<czr_> hmm. sit ku joku keksii miksi pitää initramfs generoida kahdesti joka kerta kun tulee uusi kerneli niin kertoo
<czr_> (loppuu tila kesken aina sen takia /boot:ista :-)
<Mirv> smoinen_: on sellanenkin puoli että 12.04.1 LTS vielä toimii ei-PAEllisilla vanhoilla koneilla kun taas 14.04 LTS ei toimi
<Mirv> tosin Lubuntullahan oli jokin kikka osalle koneista joissa on PAE mutta jotka eivät sitä kerro tjsp
<Mirv> pitäiskös ubuntu-fi:hin rykästä jokin XP-päivityssivu tjsp..
<Mirv> ellei joku ole jo moista tehnyt
<Mirv> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/P%C3%A4ivitt%C3%A4minen_Windows_XP
<Mirv> heitetty http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/:hin, parantakaa jos on tarvetta
<Mirv> Tm_Tr: kelläs niitä Google+-oikkia oli? jotain vastaavanlaista kuten https://www.facebook.com/ubuntusuomi vois jakaa
<puhuri> päivityshän ei riitä tuolle ssl-kirjastolle jos serveriä ei käynnistä uudestaan (esim. apachelle ei reload riitä, pitää olla restart)
<puhuri> ja tuolla voi vilkaista vieläkö joku käyttää: lsof -n | grep ssl | grep DEL
<elias_a> puhuri: Niin siis onko jollain SSL käytössä serverillä?
<puhuri> siis omassa koneessa; netistä löytyy scriptejä millä voi testata ajaako joku toinen mutta en taida yllyttää :-)
<puhuri> mutta on aika härskiä nähdä satunnaisen https-pyynnön otsakkeet. kyllä yksi pahimmista softabugeista
<puhuri> (kiristää foliohattua)
<Mirv> oli vissiin ihan hyvä ex tempore -pläjäys tuo XP -> Ubuntu -mainostaminen
<Mirv> twiittinä https://twitter.com/ubuntusuomi/status/453472384620982272 kun näyttää se gateway facebookista toimivan edelleen
<elias_a> Mirv: Huomasitteko eilisen Suora linja-ohjelman?
<elias_a> Ohjelmassa haastateltu Aku Talikka olisi tyrkyllä Linux.fi:n blogistiksi.
<heikki> linux.fin blogisti?
<heikki> pitäisköhän linux.fin ylläpidon tietää moisesta :)
<elias_a> heikki: Sanoin että olisi tyrkyllä.
<elias_a> heikki: Pidän kynnyksenä sitä saako Aku itse otettua yhteyttä. :P
<heikki> mietin vaan kun meillä ei tietääkseni ole blogia...
<elias_a> Jaa silleesti.
<elias_a> Mitähän mä sitten ajattelin :D
<heikki> mutta katsotaan tapahtuuko jotain :)
<elias_a> Jep.
<ninnnu> elias_a: blogit.vapaasuomi.fi?
<elias_a> Aku on hirveän innostunut asiasta.
<elias_a> Hakee kynsin hampain ratkaisua siihen, millä saisi jatkettua vanhojen koneiden käyttöikää.
<elias_a> Menee IMHO vähän yli...
<heikki> joo tiedän tyypin kyllä opiskeluajoilta...
<elias_a> heikki: Ai jaa? Jyväskylästä?
<heikki> ju
<elias_a> heikki: No okei. Sitten osaat suhtautua.
<elias_a> Aku on erikoinen yhdistelmä introversiota, aktivismia ja idealismia.
<heikki> joo :)
<elias_a> Toisaalta - kukapa meistä FLOSS-hipeistä ei olisi... :D
 * czr_ on vain vanha FLOSS-pragmatisti
<jjo> itse ei kyl oikein enää jaksa vaivautua vanhan raudan suhteen
<jjo> ohan se silti hienoa jos joku muu jaksaa
<Mirv> mä oon hengessä mukana vaikka vanhin rauta taitaa nyt olla tuo QNAP TS-109
<elias_a> Jahas. Sitten kaivetaan verta nenästä ja katsotaan tuollaisen epämääräisen HSDPA-tikun toimimaan Ubuntussa.
<jjo> nykyään vaan nettiselaimet vaativat niin järkyttävästi muistia, että kovin vanhoilla koneilla ei pärjää
<czr_> tohon vois joku fiksu tehdä jonku remote-execution ratkaisun
<czr_> selain ajettais jossain muualla ja sit alue siirrettäis omalle koneelle
<czr_> tietty täynnä MITM-mahdollisuuksia mut silti
<jjo> ohan se hienoa kun pistää jonkun ____boxin pyörimään 128Mt muistilla, mut sit heti kun pitäis tehdä jotain muuta kuin irkata komentoriviltä...
<jjo> libreoffice tai firefox tulille, niin koko kone hyytyy
<czr_> näinpä
<czr_> tai selaimeen pyörimään jslinux
<czr_> mut ihmeen hyvin ihmiset ovat kyl vanhoilla koneilla pärjänny
<czr_> mitä itsekin tunnen ihmisiä joilla xp vielä koneessa yms tekevät jotain flash-palapelejä selaimessa
<czr_> hei sanokaas miten voin fflushata stdoutin shell-skriptin sisältä?
<czr_> eli jos ajelee skriptiä system():llä niin sh ei oikein haluais oletuksena rivibufferoida
<czr_> (pythonin os.system mikäli sillä nyt mitään merkitystä)
<czr_> heh. eipä mittään. toi skripti ei vain tulostellu juurikaan mitään silloin kun ei tarvinnu tehdä mitään, mut odotutti kuitenkin
<Mirv> täytyy kuitenkin muistaa että taas tänä vuonna 2014 "ikivanhassa" koneessakin voi olla se 2GB muistia varsin hyvin. 1GB:lläkin pärjää vielä Ubuntu + Firefox yks saitti kerrallaan (90% käyttäjistä)
<Mirv> Lubuntulla voinee 512MB-koneella surffailla suht ~ok, ja tällöin ollaan jo >10v vanhoissa koneissa
<czr_> tai uudessa raspissa
<czr_> just ja just :-). itselläni on vain niitä vanhoja :-(
<Mirv> 256MB alkaa olla liian vähän Lubuntullekin, vaikka toki toimimaan saa
<Mirv> tossa just tuli laitettua 12.04.1 32-bit sellaseen johonkin Pentium 4 -koneeseen tuttavalla 1GB-muistilla. aika kiltisti pyörähteli.
<czr_> perus-ubuntu?
<Mirv> joo, Unity ja kaikki
<Kilpuri> pyörii se. Nopeudesta voi olla jotain mieltä, mutta ei se XP ole myöskään nopea ollut vastaavassa koneessa
<czr_> ohos
<czr_> itsellä on xubuntu palvellut varsinkin hienosti myös vanhemmissa koneissa, mut ei onneksi enää P4-koneita
<czr_> tosin valkkasin xubuntun muista syistä kuin nopeus yms
<Mirv> xubuntu putoaa vähän väliin kun tuo RAM-muisti on se kriittisin ratkaiseva tekijä ja Xubuntu rohmuaa sitä melko tavalla
<elias_a> Oho. sakis3g.org on alhaalla.
<elias_a> On se jännä, että moneen kertaan saadaan rikottua samojen lisälaitteiden tunnistaminan.
<elias_a> Tämän laitteen kanssa on jo kahdesti korjattu Ubuntuun asiat ja taas se on rikki.
<elias_a> 1c9e:6061 OMEGA TECHNOLOGY WL-72B 3.5G MODEM
<elias_a> Tuosta kyse.
<czr_> sanoo aika vähän :-). joku random-tikku?
<elias_a> En oikein ymmärrä, että mistä ihmeestä ne kaivaa jotain jotain vanhoja määrityksiä...
<elias_a> czr_: No toi on aika yleinen halpistikku.
<elias_a> Mä olen muistaakseni itse tehnyt tuosta bugirapsan aikoinaan.
<elias_a> Oliskohan se distron vaihdon paikka.
<elias_a> Ei oikein meinaa jaksaa tuota Canonicalin perseilyä.
<czr_> laitoin googleen haun tuon ja "hinta". ei tullu oikein hittejä. mistä tuollaisen voi ostaa?
<elias_a> No mä ostin sen halvathinnat.comista 4 vuotta sitten.
<elias_a> Maailmalla tuota on paljon operaattorien liittymien mukana tulevana tikkuna.
<elias_a> Aikoinaan toi oli ekoja HSDPA-tikkuja.
<elias_a> Noita ei siis myyty koskaan Omega-brändillä.
<czr_> hmm. mulle on tullu vastaan lähinnä huaweita suomessa
<elias_a> Siksi sanoinkin "maailmalla".
<elias_a> Tämä ei ole lainkaan ainutlaatuinen tapaus jossa rikotaan jo korjattu juttu uudessa julkaisussa.
<czr_> :-). ymmärsin väärin siis
<elias_a> Mulla olisi kyllä saunan takana tilaa noille...
<elias_a> Olkoon. Rälläkkä syö metallia juuri niinkuin haluan. Menenpä muihin puuhiin.
<Sysi> yks singlecore amd läppäri gigalla muistia taitaa olla vanhin rauta missä oon käyttäny xubuntua, seki meni yhdelle pikkufirmalle ja syystä X päivitettiin win7 ja piti laittaa toinen giga muistia että pysty käyttämään
<Mirv> elias_a: ei varmaan kiinnosta, mutta mikäli kiinnostaa niin mokkulatuki menee melko pitkälti sen mukaan mitä tapahtuu http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/ :ssa, ja luultavasti yksi pääsyy rikkoutumisille on että tossa on kaikenlaista muuttuvaa osaa kernelissä, usb-modeswitchissä ja kai network managerissakin. eli vaikka kukaan ei koskisi mitenkään vaikka Omegan asetuksiin, se voi hajota koska asiat pitäisi tehdä eri tavalla esim. 3.1
<Fibubot> -> Draisberghof - Software - USB_ModeSwitch
<Mirv> ja sitten voisin kuvitella että joku korjaa jonkin toisen usb-tikun muuttamalla jotain ei-tikkukohtaista asetusta, jolloin toinen hajoaa.
<Mirv> noissa mokkuloissa kun on aika tavalla usb-standardia rikkovia "ominaisuuksia" ja kikkakolmosia
<pesasa> Yksi varmimmin toimiva tikkutyyppi taitaa olle ne, jotka näkyvät koneelle päin usb-verkkokorttina.
<czr_> no niin no. niiden kans sit ongelmana on et jokainen on vähän erilainen silti
<czr_> kun tarjoavat dhcp:tä yms reititintoiminnallisuutta sisäisesti
<czr_> ja sit kun tarjottu ip osuukin koneen muiden ip-verkkojen kanssa päällekkäin niin uh oh
<czr_> mut joo, helpommin ne saa toimimaan kyl (cdc_ether on se taikasana)
<pesasa> No varmaan niinkin.
<czr_> harvemmin noissa tikuissa on vastaan tullu varsinaista speksinrikkomista. enemmän kyse siitä et mitä kaikkea outoa pitää tehdä tikulle ennenkuin se aktivoi ACM-kanavan jotta sille pystyy lähettämään AT-komentoja
<pesasa> Tommosessa vois potentiaalisesti olla joku puolijärkevä selaimella käytettävä asetuskäyttöliittymäkin. En tiedä, onko.
<czr_> mut ei se varsinaisesti tarkoita usb-standardin rikkomista
<czr_> sit on toki sellaisia jotka vaan toimii täysin väärin esim USB1.1-väylässä, mut niitä on onneksi harvemmin
<czr_> kyl niissä yleensä on ollu jotain
<czr_> selaimella navigoidaan johonkin (ns captive-web) ja sit sieltä avataan yhteys, lähetetään sms:iä yms
<czr_> jokainen tietty tekee tuon toteutuksen eritavoin, jottei vahingossakaan voisi tukea sms:n lähetystä ohjelmallisesti mitenkään standardisti (kuten vanhemmilla tikuilla) mut. cest la vie.
<puhuri_> nuo oletusverkot on tosiaan hazardi. Ihmettelen kun ei toiminut yhteys 192.168.1.0/24-verkkoon kiinteällä piuhalla kun jollan wlan-jako käytti samaa verkkoa
<elias_a> Mirv: No kyllähän tuollaiset tiedot ja spekulaatiot aina kiinnostaa.
<elias_a> Tällä hetkellä ongelma on se, että usb-modeswitch toimii tikun kanssa oikein, mutta network manager ei silti näe sitä.
<puhuri> \o/ printteri lähti toimimaan - tosin nyt ei tiedä oliko ratkaisu pcmcia-usbkortti vai 14.04:n päivittyminen
<puhuri> vielä kun saisi wlan:n toimimaan. Ehkä pitää suosiolla laittaa ulkoinen tikku
<Paavi2_0> wlanin toiminta voi olla kiinni suljetun ajurin puuttumisesta, joskus. mikä wlan-kortti?
<puhuri> < puhuri> 14.04 tunnisti Acer Aspiressa wlan-kortin väärin - koetti ajaa wl-ajurilla kun oikea oli b43.
<puhuri> mutta siis tuo b43:kaan ei toimi - epäilen syyksi Aceria :-)
<puhuri> (WPA2)
<puhuri> siinä on nimittäin sellainen softanappula (siis ei oikea kytkin vaan toggle valolla) jolla saa wlaniin päälle ja pois winkkarissa ja se ei ole ihan standardi
<tale> puhuri: Eikös tuolle b43:lle pidä asentaa firmware-b43-installer ?
<puhuri> jep
<puhuri> "RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<puhuri> näemmä rfkill väittää kuitenkin tepsivänsä - pitää testata myöhemmiini lisää
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-09
<rajat_kapoor> Hi
<rajat_kapoor> Can anyone please help me , I have started getting "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" on 12.04 desktop terminal?
<elias_a> Ohhoo... sakis3g.org jo toista päivää pimeänä.
<tabasko> mikäs saitti se on?
<elias_a> Sakis3g on sellainen skriptihässäkkä, jota käytetään nettitikkujen kanssa kun muu ei toimi.
<Sysi> oisko vaihtanu kokonaan githubiin
<elias_a> Hyvä ajatus.
<jyvajemmari> uskaltaako kukaan teistä ikinä asentaa päivityksiä ubuntuun
<jyvajemmari> musta tuntuu että joka kerta kun päivitykset asentaa niin kaikki kusahtaa
<jjo> mä asennan ne kyllä ihan säännöllisesti
<jjo> työkonetta ei kyllä tule boottailtua ihan joka kernelpäivityksen yhteydessä
<gumrak> minä asennan myös joka kerta kun on jotain
<gumrak> joskus ei ole tullut enää Unity päivitysten jälkeen ekalla bootilla, mut yleensä tokalla kyllä
<elias_a> jyvajemmari: Mikäs "kaikki" kusahtaa?
<jyvajemmari> yhdestä koneeta katos kokonaa noitten ikkunoiden yläpuolella oleva hommeli missä voi painaa ohjelman pois tai suurentaa tai pienentää
<jyvajemmari> toinen kone alko mystisesti herjaamaan firmwaresta
<jyvajemmari> kolmannella kesti puol tuntia käynnistyä
<elias_a> Minkä firmwaresta?
<jyvajemmari> en muista, kyl se sit eventually käynnistyi. eniten nyt harmittaa toi palkki mikä katos tästä yhestä koneesta
<elias_a> Tuo kolmas tapaus on arvatenkin levyn tarkistus.
<elias_a> jyvajemmari: Eikö sulla tule ne sovellusikkunan yläpalkin toiminnot näkyviin kun viet hiiren päälle?
<elias_a> Tai siis kursorin palkin päälle...
<jyvajemmari> nope, kadonnu kokonaan
<elias_a> Ootas...
<elias_a> jyvajemmari: Mikäs versio? 12.04?
<jyvajemmari> joo juurikin toi
<elias_a> Ja tulikos se versiopäivityksen yhteydessä?
<elias_a> Vai ihan turvapäivitysten asennuksen jälkeen?
<MikaT> Kuullostaisi siltä, että ikkunamanageri olisi heittänyt jostain syystä hanskat tiskiin.
<elias_a> Tuolla on vastaavasta: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134172/window-title-bars-missing-occasionally-in-unity
<Fibubot> -> 12.04 - Window title-bars missing occasionally in Unity - Ask Ubuntu
<jyvajemmari> tuota, en oikein osaa sanoa se tarjos 74 eri päivitystä ja sit lakkas toimimasta
<jyvajemmari> ihan tuore asennus
<jyvajemmari> kiitti, pitää tarkistaa
<elias_a> Terminaali auki ja kommennat
<elias_a> nohup gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<elias_a> Jaa - pitäisköhän toi ehkä ajaa kuitenkin sudona...
<elias_a> sudo nohup gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<jyvajemmari> thanks°
<jyvajemmari> ilmestyi!
<MikaT> jyvajemmari: Ensiavun jälkeisenä toimenpiteenä: voitko ajaa siinä koneessa "sudo apt-get -f install" ja todeta, että ei tule mitään virheitä tai varoituksia?
<MikaT> Ei vaikuta suoraan tuohon palkkiongelmaan, mutta tuolla voi todeta, että pakettipuolen pitäisi olla kunnossa.
<jyvajemmari> joo, ootas näpyttelen
<elias_a> jyvajemmari: Niin että nyt toimii?
<elias_a> jyvajemmari: Oletkos ihan uusi Ubuntu-käyttäjä?
<jyvajemmari> elias_a, toimii ja  jep oon satunnaisesti käyttäny muutama vuosi sitten käyttäny
<jyvajemmari> MikaT, ei herjanut mitään
<elias_a> jyvajemmari: Oukkei hyvä niin. Tämä on tosiaan se virallinen härmänkielinen tukikanava, joten täällä vaan hengailet ja kyselet.
<MikaT> Hyvä, siltä osin ok, paketit ja päivitykset ovat asentuneet oikein.
<elias_a> Osaajia hengaa muuallakin, mutta täällä on paras ongelmanratkaisukeskeisyys ;-)
<elias_a> Käynnistäs vielä se kone 3 uudestaan ja kerro meneekö nytkin sen puoli tuntia.
<jyvajemmari> sitte ois vielä lisää kysyttävää :D elikkä, oon windows-puolelta ottanu talteen thunderbirdin profiilikansion, niin voinko sen suoraan tunkea jonnekin että mailit ja muut käyttäjätiedot ilmestyisi tuohon? elias, joo kattelin ubuntu suomen sivuilta että tänne kannattanee suunnata :)
<elias_a> Mä veikkaan, että se tarkisti bootin yhteydessä osioiden kuntoa.
<jyvajemmari> kokeillaan
<elias_a> jyvajemmari: Joo. Sä voit tehdä niin, että asennat ensin sen TB:n Ubuntun puolelle ja sitten vaan tunget sen profiilikansion paikoilleen. Jotain siinä piti käsin käpistellä muistaakseni - katsonpa.
<jyvajemmari> no joo jep, nyt käynnistyi nopiaa. ihmettelin vaa kun toisella koneella kesti joitain sekunteja päivitysten jälkeen kun taas tolla toisella meni ikuisuus
<jjo> jyvajemmari: kuten sanottu, se oli varmaan levyn eheyden tarkistus
<jjo> tuo riippuu vähän tiedostojärjestelmästä miten ja milloin se tehdään
<jjo> mutta siis oletus tiedostojärjestelmä (ext4) taidetaan tarkistaa joko 30 bootti tai kuukauden välein
<elias_a> Ei siinä TB:n siirrossa ollut mitään koukkua. Muistin väärin: http://www.mattimattila.fi/thunderbirdin_siirto_koneelta_toiselle.html
<Fibubot> -> Thunderbirdin siirto koneelta toiselle - Matti Mattila
<jjo> isoilla levyillä (joilla on paljon dataa) se kestää kiusallisen pitkään
<elias_a> Eli asenna se TB ja ennenkuin käynnistät sitä kertaakaan, paisko se profiilikansio paikoilleen.
<elias_a> jjo: Tai puolikuntoisilla levyillä...
<jjo> niin ja toki se eheys tarkastetaan myös jos tiedostojärjestelmä on jäänyt likaiseksi edellisen sammutuksen yhteydessä
<jjo> esim. sähköt lähteneet tai sammutettu väkisin
<elias_a> Suosittelen gsmartcontrol-ohjelman asentamista jos on vanha kone ja levyn kunnon tarkistamista.
<jyvajemmari> tässä oli valmiiksi tuo thunderbird ja kerkisin jo kerran sen käynnistämään..
<jyvajemmari> joo, mulla oli kanssa hankaluuksia saada tota ubuntua ylipäätänsä asentumaan näille koneille ku jumitti ja jumitti vaan
<elias_a> En usko että haittaa. Se on tehnyt sen yhden profiilikansion niin sinne kopioit ne tiedostot.
<jyvajemmari> lopulta kun parted ohjelmalla kirjottelin rm1 ja mklabel tjs niin lähti asentumaan
<elias_a> Jos ei kerralla lähde toimimaan se TB niin sitten katsellaan uudestaan.
<jyvajemmari> en oikein tahdo löytää tuota kansiota
<elias_a> Ootapas.
<jyvajemmari> eiku nyt löysin!
<elias_a> Nonnii.
<elias_a> Sinne vain sitten kopioiden.
<jyvajemmari> eikun perhana ei ollu oikeuksia kirjottaa tonne pitänee paikantaa uudestaan. pistin tuohon hakuun thunderbird johon ilmestyi vajaa 10 kansiota joista yksi tärppäs
<jyvajemmari> eiku olenpas hölmö, kansio jonka paikansin oli toi ulkoinen kovalevy minne olin vanhan thunderbird-kansion ottanut talteen ja ei antanu liittää koska en ollut kopioinut mitään..
<jyvajemmari> mut tosiaan en oikein löydä tuota oikeata kansiota
<jjo> kaikki hakemistot joita sinun tarvitsee käyttäjänä koskea ovat sinun kotihakemistossasi
<jyvajemmari> katos
<jyvajemmari> kiitos jjo!
<jyvajemmari> etsin ihan vääristä paikoista
<jjo> jos käytät graafista tiedostoselainta, niin piilotiedostot/hakemistot saa tuurilla näkyviin näppäinyhdistelmällä ctrl+h
<jyvajemmari> jep sillä tuli
<jyvajemmari> vähän höntti olo tulee näitä käyttäessä
<elias_a> Niin pitääkin, koska nää on erilaisia.
<jyvajemmari> onko normaalia kun yritän päästä rootiksi sudo su komennolla niin toi pygii tuossa on ollu varmaan 5 minuuttia ja mitään ei näy tapahtuvan
<gumrak> ei, se kysyy passun ja hommaan menee pari sek
<jyvajemmari> koitin toisellaki pääteikkunalla mut ei natsaa
<elias_a> jyvajemmari: Palaako kiintolevyn valo?
<tale> jyvajemmari: Älä komenna sudo su, vaan jompi kumpi. Siis "sudo -i" Ubuntussa niin saat rootin pääteistunnon.
<tale> jyvajemmari: Myös "su" toimii, mutta sudoa tavallisesti käytetään.
<jyvajemmari> elias_a tässä koneessa ei näy mitään valoja. tale, mulla toimi aiemmissa koneissa toi sudo su ihan näppärästi mutta kokeillaan tuota. pelkkä su ei toimi koska mulla ei oo mitään salasanaa tolle root käyttäjälle vai onks sellanen olemassa? oon käsittäny että se on ton sudo homman idea ettei tarvii salasanaa rootille
<elias_a> jyvajemmari: Olet ymmärtänyt oikein. Ei ole Ubuntussa root-käyttäjää vakiona.
<elias_a> jyvajemmari: Ajattelin sitä, että voisiko olla että se kone rouskuttaa levyä koko ajan?
<jyvajemmari> tässä koneessa ei ole mitään ledivaloja että en oikein osaa sanoa
<jyvajemmari> näyttää siltä että pääte on on luovuttanu yrittämisen
<elias_a> Avaas toinen pääte ja anna siihen komento top
<elias_a> Se kertoo mihin koneen resurssit menevät.
<elias_a> Mitä sulla lukee rivillä joka alkaa %Cpu(s) kohdassa wa (eli wait)?
<jyvajemmari> ootas, sori olin evästä hakemassa
<jyvajemmari> en löydä wa kohtaa
<elias_a> %Cpu(s): 16,8 us,  1,9 sy,  0,0 ni, 81,1 id,  0,1 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,1 si,  0,0 st
<elias_a> Tuollainen rivi.
<MikaT> tale: su ei toimi, jos rootilla ei ole salasanaa.
<MikaT> Tarkennan vielä, että pelkkä "su" ei toimi, jos rootilla ei ole salasanaa, pitää tosiaan olla "sudo su" tai näköjään myös tuo "sudo -i" toimii. Sitä en itsekkään ole ennen käyttänyt.
<puhuri> eroaako muuten "sudo su" mitenkään "sudo bash":sta (paitsi jos rootin shell on eri)
<puhuri> ja sittenhän on vielä "sudo su -" ja "sudo -s"
<puhuri> lähinnä erot kai on ympärsitön ja kirjoitetaanko umtp:hen mitään
<puhuri> * ympäristömuuttujissa
<MikaT> puhuri: enpä kyllä osaa sanoa
<gildean> sudo -s on imo paree
<gildean> kun käyttää zsh:ta sälillä, niin säilyy sama shelli ja sen historia
<jyvajemmari> mulla ei näytä nyt mikään sudo homma toimivan koitin kanssa sudo bash ja sama homma tapahtuu jää jumiin. ja elias_a mulla ei oo ihan noita kaikkija mitä sä kopiit tohon ja wu ei kyl löydy mistään
<jyvajemmari> tai siis wa
<puhuri> nimipalvelun toimimattomuus aiheuttaa mm. sudossa hidastelua mutta jos esim. nettiselaus toimii niin ei pitäisi olla ongelmaa
<puhuri> toki yksi vilkaista dmesg | tail ettei siellä vain ole mitään levyongelmaa
<jyvajemmari> puhuri toi taitaakin sit olla se syy kun siinä on joku wlan sovitin kii joka sotkee ton netin vaik on piuhal kii
<nn4-gprs> onko cryptocalypse ollut täällä puheenaiheena pariin päivään? Langattomalla jarru-yhteydellä kokien luku hieman hidasta...
<nn4-gprs> lokien*
<nn4-gprs> jaa, eilisellä on ainakin maininta cert.fi:n varoituksesta...
<Mikaela> Mikä on cryptocalypse?
<mjr> varmaan heartbleed-openssl-bugi
<Mikaela> Jos tarkoitat heartbleediä, se on ymmärtääkseni korjattu jo, kun asennat päivitykset.
<ath> Ilmeisesti https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/08/the_cryptopocal.html  :)
<nn4-gprs> onko tuosta korjauksesta paljoakaan iloa jos netissä on toista sataa haavoittuva roor CA:ta, joille ei päivitystä ole vielä asennettu?
<nn4-gprs> root*... hrm.
<nn4-gprs> Ubuntun perspektiivistä mietin että miten verifioida moisen seurauksena mahdollisesti vuotaneet tiedot, jos mitenkään? Ts. liekö käytetystä infrasta esim. vastaavaa dokumentaatiota kuin CA:t omista toiminnoistaan yleensä julkaisevat?
<ninnnu> sehä tässä hauskaa onki
<ninnnu> sä et voi tietää että onko kukaa käyny noukkimassa sun palvelimelta priva-avainta
<nn4-gprs> ninnnu: ja sitten kun vielä mm. cert.org:n ssl-cert taisi vaihtua sellaiseen, jonka CA ei kovin laajasti hyväksytty... ellei sitten ole jonkun hyökkäyksen kohteena, ainakin olisi tarpeeksi korkean profiilin kohde...
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-10
<czr> noita ca-vaihtoja on tullu itselläkin vastaan
<czr> chromium valittelee aika useasti et "en päästä, jotain meni rikki validoinnissa, ehhehe"-tilanteita
<jyvajemmari> osaikohan joku auttaa? koitan asentaa usb langattoman vastaanottimen ajureita ubuntuun. tsekkasin readme tiedoston ja osasin tehdä ensimmäisen vaiheen, eli kopioida joitain tiedostoja jonnekin. seuraava askeleen kuvaus: module source code  stack.tar.gz drv.tar.gz ja kolmas vaihe on script to build the modules makedrv
<jyvajemmari> mitä pitäisi tehdä ja miten?
<jyvajemmari> koitin kirjoittaa ./makedrv ja se alko tekemään jotain mutta toi make heitti jotai erroreita lopuksi ja lopetti
<Mirv> jyvajemmari: saattaisi olla jossain helpomminkin asennettavia ajureita, kuvittelisin, mutta jos yrität tuolla tiellä niin puhtaana arvauksena asenna sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Mirv> jos sattuisi että ajurin kääntämiseen tarvittavia tiedostoja ei ole
<jyvajemmari> koitin tuota ja ilmoitti että on jo uusin versio
<jyvajemmari> koitin kanssa ndiswrapperilla asentaa ja valitti jotain moduulin puuttumisesta mutta lopulta näytti että ajuri asentui ja laite on kiinni
<jyvajemmari> mutta ei toiminut
<Mirv> jyvajemmari: mikä laite kyseessä?
<Mirv> meinaan että jos kokeilisin jotain toista reittiä kuin käsin ajureiden kääntäminen, jos jossain olisi jo valmiiksi toimivat
<Mirv> ja mikä Ubuntu käytössä
<jyvajemmari> a-link wnu 802.11n/b/g
<jyvajemmari> ja 12.04
<Mirv> jyvajemmari: mitäs uname -a sanoo kernelin versioksi?
<jyvajemmari> 3.11.0-19-generic
<Mirv> ok no on jo 12.04.4:kin
<Mirv> sillä on kuitenkin jo ikääkin jonkin verran, kumma kun ei toimi ellei a-link ole sitten muuttanut jotain
<jyvajemmari> en oo satavarma onko se sit toi 12.04.4 saattaa olla
<Mirv> on se ainakin kernelin/ajureiden osalta
<jyvajemmari> all right
<Mirv> jyvajemmari: tossa olis jotain mitä kokeilla mikä yleensä on ainakin toimivasti asennettavissa: https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/stable/v3.13/backports-3.13-1.tar.xz
<jyvajemmari> asentuuko tuo samanlailla kun noi tar.gz tiedostot
<jyvajemmari> puran eka jonnekin ja meen päätteellä siihen kansioon ja kirjotan make ja pidän sormia ristissä?
<Mirv> tar xvf backports-3.13-1.tar.xz , cd backports-3.13-1 , make oldconfig (enteriä tarpeen mukaan) , make , sudo make install
<jyvajemmari> all right, kokeillaan
<Mirv> ja sitten bootti. tarvittaessa sitten sudo make uninstall palauttaa entisen tilanteen
<Mirv> sisältää siis 3.13-kernelin wlan-ajurit
<Mirv> huomattakoon että oli toi pikkasen muuttunut siitä kun olen viimeksi itse käyttänyt, mutta toivotaan että tuo on oikea ohje. yritin kokeilla tohon make:een asti.
<jyvajemmari> no rule to make target oldconfig. stop
<jyvajemmari> eiku nyt meni tuo oldconfig. skippasin ton tar vaiheen ja purin sillä. miten se eroaa tuolla graafisella ohjelmalla ekstraktoinnilla
<jyvajemmari> muutenku että toisella toimii ja toisella ei:D
<Mirv> ei varmaan kai mitenkään pitäisi :)
<jyvajemmari> jokin ero siinä selvästi oli
<jyvajemmari> ei tuo toiminut.. nyt pitää häippäistä tunniksi
<jyvajemmari> kiitos avusta silti! moi
<jyvajemmari> terppa
<soulman63> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS palvelin ja siinä Gnome joka ei starttaa vaan herätellään tarvittaessa. Em. muutokset tehty tämän ohjeen mukaan http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<Fibubot> -> xorg - How do I disable X at boot time so that the system boots in text mode? - Ask Ubuntu
<soulman63> nytpä työpöytä ei -yllätys yllätys- toimikaan.. tulee näkyviin mutta vasemmalla ollut ohjelmavalikko  ja yläpalkki ovat kadonneet
<soulman63> en haluis kuitenkaan särkeä toimivaa palvelinta..
<soulman63> syy miksi ko. ratkaisuun on päädytty on että kyseessä on passiivijäähdytetty pikkupalvelin ja olen aiemmin käyttänyt macin palvelinta, siis tottunut tarvittaessa käyttämään GUI:ta apuna
<gildean> soulman63: kuulostaisi aika perinteiseltä unityn ongelmalta
<gildean> soulman63: joku noista toiminee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286088/menu-bar-and-launcher-missing-in-ubuntu-13-04
<Fibubot> -> menu bar and launcher missing in ubuntu 13.04 - Ask Ubuntu
<soulman63> Kiitos!
<soulman63> Ei tunnu auttavan, uudelleenasennuksen jälkeenkin tyhjä työpöytä taustakuvalla
<soulman63> tosin asennus kertoi että joitain tiedostoja jo oli olemassa ja niitä ei siis uudelleenasennettu
<tale> soulman63: Asetukset ehkä sotkussa. Jos ei väliä jos joudut säätämään työpöydän uudestaan, resetoi se.
<tale> soulman63: Niin, toivottavasti olet asentanut sen käyttämäsi työpöytäympäristön kaikki osat?
<soulman63> eli tämä on asennettu aikanaan komennolla sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tale> No kyllä siinä pitäisi tulla kaikki osat sitten.
<tale> soulman63: Kokeile tuota resetointia.
<soulman63> tuon ohjeessa olevan dconf ohjeen jälkeen työpöytä jäi kokonaan mustaksi
<soulman63> sitä kai tarkoitit?
<tale> soulman63: En minä sitä ohjetta ole lukenut.
<tale> soulman63: Googleta ubuntu gnome desktop reset
<soulman63> ok, kiitos
<tale> soulman63: Tai tee uusi käyttäjätunnus, sille luodaan tyhjästä oletusdesktop, ja pitäisi toimia ja näkyä oikein.
<soulman63> resetoitu, ei auttanut, jotain virheilmoituksia siellä perässä
<soulman63> tein uuden käyttäjän ja tein siitä sudoerin, samanlainen työpöytä, pelkkä kuva ilman palkkeja -hiiren oikealla napilla olevia variantteja löytyy niinkuin alkuperäisellä rootillakin
<soulman63> entä jos poistaisi työpöytäasennuksen kokonaan, siellä on crubissa kyllä se muutos missä viittaa että tätä ei käynnistellä? meneekö enemmän sekaisin..
<soulman63> tai onko olemassa joku keino missä uudelleenasennus pakoitetaan ajamaan päälle jo olemassa olevien osien asennus? Nythän se ei päivittänyt osaa filuista
<soulman63> positiivista tässä on että tää vielä toimii muuten, olisko viisaampaa jättää tämmöiseksi.. jos pysyy pystyssä marraskuuhun saakka niin sitten vedän joka tapauksessa sileäksi koko keksinnön
<tale> soulman63: Onko jotain paketteja päivittymättä, sitäkö meinaat? komenna sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tale> soulman63: Tuommoisesta pitäisi kyllä virheilmoituksia tulla runsaasti.
<soulman63> ei vaan tarkoitan että kun asensin desktopin uudelleen niin se ilmoitti että nämähän mulla oli ja näitä en siis asentanut (kai ne vanhat versiot sitten jäi)
<gildean> joskus muistan tilanteen jossa päivityksen jälkeen unity jne. plugarit oli menny pois käytöstä, ccsm:llä ne sai takas päälle
<gildean> ccsm == compizconfig-settings-manager tjsp.
<gildean> eli asentaa ton ccsm:n, käynnistää terminaalista ja sitten klikkailee sen unity-plugarin, window compositioni ja jotain muuta päälle
<soulman63> näppärä asennuskomento: 171 merkkiä
<soulman63> pukkaa erroria tuon ccsm:n avaamisessa, jotain sain poiskin askubuntun ohjeilla
<soulman63> no display variable set, settin it to 0
<soulman63> siellä oli muitakin virheitä, mm. pythonille mutta tuo vielä jäi: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: //bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed. WARNING: environment is incorrect: No D-BUS daemon running
<puhuri> jos dbus ei toimi, niin sitten on varmaan kaikki rikki guissa
<soulman63> voiko GUI:n poistaa jotenkin kokonaan? Lisäksi Grub'ia on sorkittu siten ettei se käynnistettäessä aja GUI:ta ollenkaan, jos poistan GUI:n meneekö koko masiina juntturaan vai pitääkö Grub korjata alkuperäiseksi ensin?
<soulman63> perhetuttava kuuluu siihen tiimiin mikä löysi Heartbleed -bugin, vähän jäi epäselväksi riittääkö että vaihtaa rootin salasanan vai pitääkö vaihtaa ihan kaikki esim. tietokannan salasanat tai tietokannan käyttäjien? Melko savotta jos ihan kaikki
<soulman63> no joo.. Päätelmä; se on rikki, siirtelen tärkeimmät toiminnot toiselle palvelimelle
<puhuri> vaarassa mikä tahansa tieto, joka on voinut olla web-palvelimen muistissa
<puhuri> eli ei välttämättä rootin salasana tai normaalit login-salasanat
<puhuri> tietokantatojen passut riippuu missä moodissa serveri toimii
<puhuri> eli jos forkkaava palvelin niin silloin tod.näk ei
<soulman63> siirsin tärkeimmän sovelluksen toiselle palvelimelle, pitää siirtää vielä ainakin yksi lisää.. nyt kädettömällä taas toinen ongelma; miten saan myslistä kopion ja miten saan siirrettyä sen USB-tikulle.. mut onneksi on google
<soulman63> jos vetäis tuon sileäksi kokonaan ja laittaisi tällä kertaa ilman GUI:ta, onko kenelläkään kokemusta/tietoa Webministä, uskaltaako sitä laittaa tuotantokäytössä olevaan palvelimeen? Olis edes jonkinlainen GUI.
<aev> Webmin toimii selaimen kautta
<aev> Webmin toimii selaimen kautta, eli pitäis toimii vaikka elinks-selaimella.
<aev> En kyllä koskaan kokeillu
<soulman63> onhan niitä muitakin vastaavia.. jotenkin tuo sudottelu ei oo mun juttu -toisaalta en halua palata takaisin mäkkimaailmaan
<elias_a> soulman63: Sudottelu tuo tietoturvaa.
<soulman63> ehkäpä, jos ymmärtää mitä on tekemässä, mutta toisaalta se lähentelee kiusantekoa kun "kaikki" on oletusarvoisesti kiellettyä, vertaa macos ennen osX, miltei kaikki oli klik-klik eikä ne silti olleet mitenkään turvattomia
<soulman63> ja puhun palvelimesta.. mutta samalla tavalla omppuakin pitää sudotella, miksi siis maksaa siitä että asiat meni hankalammaksi. Mut tää on tukifoorumi ja tuo alkaa mennä jo off-topicin puolelle
<soulman63> luulisi ettei sen Ubuntun GUI:n olisi pitänyt kärsiä siitä että se jätetään ajamatta Grubin kautta.. vai kävikö niin ettei se sitten päivittynyt samaan tahtiin kun tein päivitykset komentoriviltä
<soulman63> kai se päivittää nekin käikäleet jotka eivät ole aktiivisia prosesseja
<soulman63> ei vaan viitsisi pyörittää turhaan GUI:ta koneella jossa on 2 gigan muisti ja Intel Atom prossu, 2 kpl SSD levyjä raidattuna, kaikki passiivijäähdytettyjä
<soulman63> pystyykö linuxissa säästämään sovelluksia/asetuksia jos tekee käyttikselle uudelleenasennuksen?
<Mikaela> Webmin. Minun pitäisi asentaa se VPS:lle.
<Mikaela> Jollakin komennolla, jota en nyt muista saa listan asennetuista paketeista ja jotenkin ne saa syötettyä takaisinkin.
<elias_a> Tm_T: Sulla on varmaan tohon heittää vastaus.
<soulman63> tuossa on vähän vertailua: cpanel onkin tuttu mutta maksullinen http://lintut.com/best_opensource_cpanel_alternative_for_linux/
<Fibubot> -> Best OpenSource cPanel alternative for linux | lintut.com - Linux Howto's Guide
<elias_a> soulman63: Mitä sun pitäisi hallita siinä koneessa?
<soulman63> no sanotaan vaikka nyt tän hetkinen tilanne, mulla kone nilkuttaa ja haluaisin ottaa siitä myslin talteen ilman että sudottelen itteni hengiltä
<elias_a> En ihan ymmärrä. Eikös se mene ihan mysql-dumpilla?
<soulman63> toki voin asentaa myphpadminin siihen ja saan sen sitä kautta tällä kertaa, mutta perusongelma on että oon tottunut siihen GUI:hin entisenä mäkkikäyttäjänä
<elias_a> No sitä mä vähän tarkoitin. Mitä kaikkea pitää pystyä hallitsemaan GUI:lla?
<soulman63> niin mut ala sitten tekemään usbille liitoskohtaa tai jakamaan oikeuksia että sen saa ethernettiä pitkin ulos
<soulman63> sanotaan että cpanel on jo aika hyvä, muutenhan ubuntua ei tarvi kuin päivitellä ja se käy kyllä komentoriviltä nätisti
<elias_a> No minnes sä teet backupit siitä koneesta?
<elias_a> Dumppaa samaan paikkaan.
<soulman63> mulla on siinä pilvi joka on tavallaan backupattu moneen paikkaan, loppu data on vain sillä koneella mutta  raidattuna
<soulman63> tietty voi dumpata sen sinne pilven kansioon, tosiaan
<elias_a> Oikeastaan kysyin sitä hallinta-asiaa siksi, että eri tarpeisiin on eri softia.
<elias_a> Snort on hyvä valvontaan, myphpadmin nopeaan kötöstelyyn jne.
<soulman63> tietty ubuntun työpöytä olisi sekin ihan hyvä mutta tuo pikkupalvelin ei siihen oikein sovellu
<soulman63> nythän siinä ei ole enää kuin yksi task joka siirtyy sekin toiselle palvelimelle, mutta hyvä olisi rakentaa tällä kertaa paremmin, kyseessä on suurehkon yhdistyksen bittiliikenne
<Mikaela> MySQL:lle on useita GUItakin.
<soulman63> phpmyadmin on tuttu, sitä oon käyttänyt ja koulussakin käpisteltiin
<Mikaela> Pikainen apt-cache antaa apt-cache search mysql|grep gui
<Mikaela> hydra-gtk - very fast network logon cracker - GTK+ based GUI
<Mikaela> webgui - Content management platform to maintain complex web sites
<soulman63> Ajenti näkyy olevan Ubuntun versiona
<soulman63> Sinänsä tuollainen web-hallinta olisi hyvä kun käyttöpisteitä on muuallakin ja töitä tehdään kentällä
<soulman63> toki vuokradomaineissa se on vakiona, yleensä cpanel.. ei vain tee mieli pitää kaikkia munia yhdessä korissa
<ninnnu> dpkg --get-selections > asennetutsoftat; dkpg --set-selections < asennetutsoftat
<elias_a> ninnnu: Kiitos!
<soulman63> jotenkin tuntuu että mitä enemmän linuxia oppii, sitä vähemmän huomaa osaavansa :P
<elias_a> Näin on.
<soulman63> kai se on otettava tuo komentorivikin haltuun jollain aikavälillä kun siitä ei näemmä päästä eroonkaan
<elias_a> No se vaan on hirveän tehokas.
<soulman63> perustele; opetella kymmenittäin komentoja ja atribuutteja, eikö tietokoneen pitäis palvella ihmistä eikä päinvastoin?
<soulman63> sitten jos siellä on yksi pilkku väärin, komento ei toimi.. siksikin fanitan drag & dropia
<soulman63> tavallaan paluu dos -aikakauteen
<elias_a> No jotkut asiat on hyvä tehdä GUI-ympäristössä.
<elias_a> Mutta jos esim. pitää antaa softalle jotain parametrejä, se on kivempi tehdä komentoriviltä.
<elias_a> Mutta kyllä minäkin teen niin paljon GUI-ympäristössä kuin vain mahdollista.
<elias_a> Nopeampi havainnoida jne.
<soulman63> ja niin kauan kuin kehittäjät ajattelevat että tää komentorivijuttu on hyvä, se ei muuksi muutu... samalla pidetään linux erillään suuremmista massoista
<jjo_> jees, toivottavasti linux pidetään sitten erillään suuremmista massoista
<elias_a> No en mä tiedä... kyllä mä ne samat hommat tekisin komentorivillä OSX:ssäkin.
<elias_a> Sikäli kuin sitä käyttäisin.
<soulman63> kyllähän nyky linux on jo huitsin paljon kätevämpi mutta aina jossain vaiheessa ollaan kuitenkin komentoikkunassa sudottelemassa, en oo yhtään konetta asentanut missä en päätettä olis tarvinut
<ninnnu> ei niitä parametreja ole pakko osata ulkoa
<ninnnu> paitsi -h
<ninnnu> se on ihan hyvä
<ninnnu> koska yleensä se pyöräyttää ulos komennon parametrit selityksineen
<soulman63> ninnnu, kiitos muuten viimeisestä
<soulman63> tai no oot useamminkin pelastanut mut pulasta
<jjo_> komentorivillä ollaan sudottelemassa lähinnä siksi, että se on usein nopein tapa hoitaa homma ja helpoin tapa neuvoa
<elias_a> ninnu on sankari!
<ninnnu> eiku mä vaan tykkään asua komentorivillä :P
<ninnnu> jjo_: näinpä
<soulman63> helpoin? en allekirjoittaisi
<soulman63> klik-klik on huitsin paljon helpompi
<ninnnu> soulman63: klik-klikissä pitää kertoa että mitä klikata ja mistä kohtaa
<ninnnu> ja ehkä ottaa kuvia
<ninnnu> kauheen tylsää ja aikaa vievää
<ninnnu> kun voisi vain sanoa "apt-get install chromium-browser" ja kaikki on valmista
<ninnnu> eikä "avaa ubuntun sovelluskauppavaimikäseon, laita hakuun "chromium", valitse se selaimen muotoinen, paina 'asenna'"
<soulman63> ninnnu: tuokin vaatii että vastaanottaja osaa avata sen päätteen ja ymmärtää että siellä pitää olla roottina
<ninnnu> alt-f2, gnome-terminal, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<jjo_> soulman63: avaa ensin menu ja valitse sieltä ohjelma nimeltä x, mene sen menurivillä kohtaan edit ja siitä preferences (jos kielivalintana englanti), valitse kolmas välilehti ja...
<jjo_> tai komena "..."
<soulman63> teen töitä ikäihmisten parissa niin ei onnistu päätteet
<jjo_> tosi helppo neuvoa
<ninnnu> ikäihmiset ja puhelinneuvonta on asia erikseen
<jjo_> ja hyvin oni asia hoituu komentoriviltä nopeammin, jos tietää mitä tekee
<jjo_> toki kaikki jutut ei
<soulman63> komentorivillä saa myös koneen sekaisin, arvatkaa mistä tiiän :)
<ninnnu> niin saa guillakin
<soulman63> pitää tietää mitä tekee
<jjo_> siitä ollaan samaa mieltä
<jjo_> ikinä ei ole huono juttu tietää mitä tekee
<jjo_> ihan niinku silloinkin kun ei käytä tietokonetta
<soulman63> no mut mun palvelimenpoikanen on nyt sairas ja taitaa joutua telakalle vähäksi aikaa, kunhan saan sen yhden myslin siitä ulos
<jjo_> kyl ruuvimeisselin saa työnnettyä pistorasiaan, mut jos niin tekee, niin ei se oli ruuvimeisselin eikä pistorasian vika
<ninnnu> mysqldump -u user -p dumpattavakanta > kantadumppi.sql
<ninnnu> ei oo vaikeeta
<Echramath> jjo_: Kyl se sivumennen sanoen on...
<ninnnu> Echramath: ..kui?
<soulman63> ninnnu: pitäis saada se sieltä jotenkin uloskin, vielä pitää keksiä miten siirrän sen johonkin mihin pääsee jotenkin käsiksi
<ninnnu> soulman63: scp?
<ninnnu> sftp
<ninnnu> mitä näitä olis
<ninnnu> ja myslin restore on sit mysql -u user -p kannan_nimi < kantadumppi.sql
<soulman63> miksi se usbin liittäminenkin pitää olla niin hankala
<elias_a> Mikä distro sulla on?
<elias_a> Ubuntussa menee liitä ja käytä.
<Echramath> Speksin mukaan ruuvaria ei pitäisi voida ainakaan schukorasiaan tunkea kuin hirvittävällä voimalla.
<ninnnu> Echramath: ack
<Echramath> Ts. asioita saa sähköön kiinni vain jos tunkee molempiin reikiin jotain.
<elias_a> Jep. Ykköseen ja kakkoseen.
<elias_a> Vai oliko se nollaan ja ykköseen... :P
<soulman63> ei se tuu näkyviin, kai siihen piti tehdä jotain liitospisteitä
<elias_a> soulman63: Kerro nyt mikä distro eli jakeluversio sulla on käytössä. Noi sun ongelmat on ihan usvaisia.
<soulman63> SCP vois muuten onnistua, on siinä joku kansio jaettu
<soulman63> 12.04 jotain
<elias_a> soulman63: Ihan kuin käyttäisit jotain 6 vuotta vanhaa versiota.
<elias_a> soulman63: Mulla on täällä työasemaversio 12.04:sta ja siinä kyllä toimii niin, että tökkää kiinni ja käytä.
<elias_a> En muista onko palvelinversiossa jokin ero tuossa suhteessa.
<jjo_> Echramath: mut nettiohjeet käski tökkäämään molempiin reikiin
<soulman63> no hell.. sain sen SCP yhteyden viimein
<soulman63> ja nyt on putty yhteyskin.. yks jaettu kansiokin
<soulman63> mysql> use mysql; ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'mysql' mysql> > show databases;
<soulman63> ei kai se auta kuin asentaa se myphpadmin.. saa jäädä huomiselle kiitokset vinkeistä, nyt pitää vahvistaa uskoa yhdellä lasillisella singlemalt uskonvahvennetta
<Echramath> Jaa-ha elikkäs Indicator Plugin ja Notification Area erikseen?
<Sysi> vaikka kuinka kauan
<Sysi> ainaki 12.04 on jo
<Echramath> Mul tuli nyt vasta.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-11
<czr> xubuntussa ainakin ollu 12.04 jo erikseen
<czr> eiku hmm. miltä notification area näyttää?
<czr> eiku ei mitään :--)
<czr> joo, on ne erikseen tuo
<Mirv> tietääkö joku onko unetbootin edelleen toimiva vaihtoehto windows-käyttäjille vai onko ubuntu.com:n Pen Drive Linuxin ohjeelle painava syy?
<Mikaela> Mirv: Nykyään taidetaan suositella Win32ImageWriteriä.
<Mikaela> Win32DiskImager tarkoitan ilmeisesti.
<Mirv> Mikaela: ok. toi wiki-ohje on nyt vaan http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu_USB-tikulle unetbootinille koska pystyin kopioimaan tekstiä vanhentuneelta sivulta. mietin vaan juuri sitä pitäisikö kirjoittaa uusiksi vai toimiiko tuokin ohje
<Mikaela> Luulen, että se toimii, mutta yleensä Unetbootinia ei enää suositella, koska se rikkoo joitakin levykuvia ja kirjoittaa oman boottivalikkonsa.
<Mirv> ai niin joo siinä oli se ruma boottivalikko.. huoh
<Mirv> oon joskus käyttänyt ubuntussa
<Mirv> teen nopeimman mahdollisen muutoksen - suomennan ubuntu.com:n ohjesivulta Pen Drive Linux -ohjeen ja laitan unetbootinin vain Mac OS:ää koskevaksi
<Mirv> valmista
<Mirv> aiemmin tolla sivulla oli siis vain linkit englanninkielisiin ohjeisiin, mutta on nyt korkea aika tarjota vähän tietoa suomeksi. kuvat olis tietty kivoja.
<Iltsu> se oma boottivalikko on kyl kamala :d
<Mikaela> +1
<Rane_69> Ja päivää. Tiedä miten kysymyksen esittäisi? IBM x200s ja pitäis laittaa ubuntu. Onko koneen kanssa jotain murheita jos asentaa ko. käyttiksen?
<Iltsu> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFjXT0MkLYs
<Fibubot> -> Ubuntu 13.10 on Thinkpad X200 + SSD - YouTube
<Iltsu> tos ainaki käynnistyy ssd:ltä aika hätäsee :D
<elias_a> Mulla on x201 eikä mitään ongelmia.
<Rane_69> Ok, kiitos on ollut xp pro ja nyt ei tule enää ikinä winukkaa jos vaan saan päättää. Periaate tuli eteen. Täytyy laittaa poitsu tekemään kun itse olen kädetön. Kiitos näistä. t. Rane
<elias_a> Rane_69: Mulla on SSD-levyllä ja toimii aivan hemmetin nopeasti ja hyvin.
<Kilpuri> Rane_69:  Ihan hyvä päätös. Joskus laittelen kavereiden koneita. Mutta jos joku ostaa W8 niin siihen minä en puutu, kun semmoista ei ole itselläni eikä tule.
<Kilpuri> En meinaa koskea siihen kasiin jos ei ole ihan pakko vaikka vilkaista netistä jotain nopeasti jossain semmoisessa paikassa jossa muuta ei ole.
<elias_a> Rane_69: Roikun tällä kanavalla joten jos tarttet vertaistukea niin täältä löytyy.
<Rane_69> Mietin vain mitä teen kun on tavaraa muistissa ja että sen saan säästöön.
<Kilpuri> Kaikki tarpeellinenhan on varmuuskopioituna johonkin.
<Kilpuri> Rane_69:  Kai se vähän riippuu siitä, että paljonko sitä tavaraa on ja onko sinulla toinenkin kone.
<Kilpuri> Poitsullasi on kuitenkin iso kiintolevy jolle noi voi siirtää vaikka 32 gigan tikulla.
<Rane_69> Nii,in ........... varmaan. Täytyy vetää ulkopuoliselle ssd:lle. Poitsulla on joku uusi pöytäkone. Tämän kova on 70gb ja on täys.
<Kilpuri> Pöytäkoneeseen ostaisin vaan yhden levyn lisää
<Rane_69> totta. kiitos,
<Kilpuri> no siitä osa on nyt windowsia, eli montaa kertaa ei tarvitse siirtää vaikka 16 gigan tikulla. Jos siis ei ole varsinaista ulkoista levyä
<Rane_69> Mun  koneella ei todellakaan ole mitään ihmeellistä. Pari kuvaa ja ohjelmia.
<Kilpuri> Tai oikeastaan minä ostaisin isomman levyn siihen kannettavaan ja antaisin sen nykyisen poitsun pöytäkoneeseen. Mutta kannettavien levyissä se fyysinen koko (paksuus) pitää olla justiinsa.
<Kilpuri> No ne pari kuvaa saa mihin tahansa siksi ajaksi, kun asentaa käyttöjärjestelmän.
<Rane_69> Tarviin konetta vaan extranettiin, nettiin ja gmailiin. Varaosaohjelma ja sen myötä on kuvia.  Siinä se oikeastaan on.
<Rane_69> Toi nyt tökkäs kun gmailiin ei enää pääse, duunijutut on siellä.
<elias_a> Rane_69: Oikeastaan voisit pojan kanssa virittää sellaisen systeemin, että ne sun olennaiset tiedostot varmuuskopioidaan automaattisesti jonnekin muualle.
<elias_a> Rane_69: Samalla tulee käytyä läpi se, mitä siinä koneessa on.
<Kilpuri> Noinhan se pitäisi, jos nyt se ubuntu ensin ja sitten niitä ajastuksia.
<Kilpuri> Rane_69:  Ne jutut pysyvät kyllä siellä s-postissa, mutta netin varaan ei pitäisi koskaan laskea mitään.
<Rane_69> Ei , pitäis ei, ja sanontahan kuuluu että tieto lisää tuskaa....
<Kilpuri> Juu. minä mietiskelen etäkäyttöjuttuja ja onhan se kiva jakaa jotain kuvia dropboxissa jne. Jos kuitenkin on joku tärkeä juttu, niin pitää ottaa mukaan kannettava kone tai ainakin muistitikku.
<Kilpuri> Tiedän, että ulkoisella kiintolevyllä on halvempia gigoja, mutta minä olen ostellut aina silloin tällöin muistitikkuja. (niitä on paljon eri kokoisia)
<Rane_69> toimiiko mm. kuvapalvelimet ubuntun kanssa?
<Rane_69> Sori, nyt tulee varmaan teille ihan itsestään selvyyksiä. liittyen ko. käyttikseen
<Kilpuri> Mikä on kuvapalvelin?
<Kilpuri> Kaikki mikä liittyy internettiin tai verkkoihin yleensä on standardia ja toimii Linuxeissa paremmin, kuin windowseissa
<Kilpuri> Linux luotiin verkkoon monen käyttäjän systeemiksi silloin, kun oli keskuskoneet ja päätteet.
<Rane_69> En tiedä virallista nimeä  Paikka johon voi kuvia tallentaa.
<gumrak> ei siis mikää Flickr tms?
<Kilpuri> Samba-jako on toimiva Linuxeissa jos himassa haluaa jakaa monen koneen tiedostoja.
<Rane_69> Hei, hei hei!!  Nyt ihan perusjuttu: Olen täys spede koneiden kanssa. Tarpeeni on saada tai ostaa käyttis jonka avulla voin hoitaa firman laskut, extranettiin pääsyt, ja nettiselailu tiedon hakuun. ... Ja joskus hieman iltojen iloksi katselua. Netflix
<Kilpuri> Rane_69:  Jos meinaat jotain AIJAA tai IMAGEHACK juttuja, niin ne kuvathan ovat "jossain" palvelimella netissä.
<Rane_69> Asiakkaat laittaa välillä linkin jollekkin ns. "kuvapalvelimelle".
<Kilpuri> Rane_69:  Oletko käyttänyt firefoxia tai chromea?
<Rane_69> Crhomea kokoajan. Mulle sopivan simppeli.
<Kilpuri> Asiakkaat laittavat linkin jonka klikkaat auki nettiselaimella, se tapahtuu ihan samalla tavalla Ubuntussa.
<Kilpuri> (paitsi, että Ubuntussa on Chromium joka on se alkuperäinen.
<Rane_69> Okei, kiitos.Nämä teille perusjuttuja mutta mulle on vasta vaipan vaihto.
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/f3caaa12e0b80a9f974a981a475255b2    <--ubuntussa on oma sovellusvalikoima josta löytyy käytännössä kaikki tarpeellinen
<Fibubot> -> Gyazo - f3caaa12e0b80a9f974a981a475255b2.png
<Kilpuri> Tossa kuvassa on noita selaimia
<Kilpuri> chromea simppelimpiä ja muitakin.
<Rane_69> No sit seuraava kysymys, joo ja tiedän.. ei vittuilua kiitos;)  Onko Turun alueella ketään joka hoitais rahaa vastaan koneen kuosiin?
<Kilpuri> Tietokone liikkeissä noita hoidetaan. Minä kysyisin tuolta jos joku viitsisi kaljapalkalla  http://hacklabturku.org/osallistu/   Mutta saat sinä sen itsekin laitettua. Se on oikeasti helppoa.
<Fibubot> -> Tule mukaan toimintaan | Hacklab Turku
<Kilpuri> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen
<Kilpuri> elias_a:  Boottaako se kone tikulta?
<Rane_69> Toisaalta kun itse tekee niin oppii, ehkä?  Nyt on pakko kiittää porukoiden ystävällisyydestä että olen saanut todella paljon arvokasta tietoa tähän murheeseen. Suurkiitos! Kun täällä naperot rauhoittuu ja saan keskittyä niin rupean hommiin.
<Kilpuri> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Fibubot> -> Universal USB Installer – Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux
<Kilpuri> se ubuntu on äkkiä ladattu netistä, mutta sitä en muista miten se .ISO poltetaan "auki" levylle windosilla.  Sitä Ubuntuahan voit kokeilla siltä levyltä asentamattakin.
<Kilpuri> http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa.html
<Fibubot> -> Lataa - Ubuntu Suomi
<Kilpuri> En katsonut sen koneen speksejä, että onko se 32 vai 64 bittinen.
<Kilpuri> Aina pitäisi olla yksi Ubuntun asennuslevy. (tai joku kevyempi Linux) Saa tiedot pihalle seonneesta windows-koneesta ja voi tarkistaa kaverin koneesta, että onko vika käyttöjärjestelmässä vai raudassa.
<Rane_69> Poistun lasten seuraan kun olen  viikonloppuisänä. Kiitos kaikille , palailen varmasti. T Rane
<gumrak> mites tuon UEFIn kanssa uskaltaa touhuta kun asentaa Ubuntua? olisi yksi kone mihin pitäisi laittaa yhdistelmä 12.04 ja siinä jo oleva kasi, mutta hirvittää laittaa Ubuntu kun siinä on UEFI ja ohjesivukin on melko sekava
<elias_a> Kilpuri: NIin mikä kone?
<Kilpuri> elias_a:  meinasin tota mistä toi rane kyseli, mutta hän meni jo.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-12
<Mirv> gumrak: veikkaisin että 64-bit 12.04.4 LTS toimisi aika hyvin UEFIn ja Win8:n kanssa
<Mirv> useimmat ohjesivut ovat vanhentuneita, mutta oleellisin aloitustapa on ottaa uusin mahdollinen 64-bit julkaisu
<gumrak> Mirv sillä on jo tikulta kokeiltu ja pelaa vaihtelevasti, mut mihin pitäisi asentaa boottimenu tollaisessa?
<Roki_69> Iltaa, uutena käyttäjänä täällä. Saako vasemman reunan kuvakkeita siirrettyä esim. oikeaan reunaan?
<mlpug> En tiedä muuta konstia kuin käännä monitori ylösalaisin
<Kilpuri> missä taustakuvat sijaitsevat?
<Kilpuri> en nyt tarkoita sitä, että omista kuvista saa kyllä taustakuvan.
<Kilpuri> Löysinkin jo.
<Kilpuri> usr/share /jne
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-13
<Mirv> gumrak: ok. ei mulla ole kokemusta windowsin rinnalle asentamisesta, joten tosiaan vain toisen käden tietoa (tiedän että 12.04.x-päivityksiin on aina tullut lisää UEFI-jne-fixejä)
<Mirv> 14.04 on tietysti myös käytännössä valmis, paria päivää vaille http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Fibubot> -> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Daily Build
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/PurpleDock
<Fibubot> -> 4x16 PurpleDock - Viikon VALO #172 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-06
<hahlo> huomenta, mulla on täällä semmonen 14.04 jonka oletusavainnippu ja passwd ei matchaa, kun vaihdettu normaalisti kerran passwd, nyt selain ja sposti siitä herjaavat, pystyykö korjaamaan? että current passwd kelpais sille oletusavainnipulle?
<motalb> hahlo: ei ole kokemusta 14.04 avainnipusta, mutta aikaisemmissa versioissa asetuksista löytyi "Salasanat ja salausavaimet"
<motalb> sitä kautta avainnipun salasanaa pitäisi voida muuttaa
<motalb> jos ko valintaa ei valikossa ole, niin asenna paketti seahorse
<hahlo> ahaa ok
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/PDFtk
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/PDF_Chain
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Piwik
<puhuri> Meneekö viikon valo aakkosjärjestyksessä?
<pesasa> Ei yleensä. :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-07
<elias_a> Onkos muilla mennyt viime aikoina Thunderbirdin osoitteiden kirjoittamisessa oleva automaattinen täydennys rikki?
<elias_a> Minulla on ongelmia Enigmailin kanssa ja tuo saattaa johtua siitä, mutta olisi kiva tietää onko muilla esiintynyt samaa.
<elias_a> Ennen TB osasi automaattisesti ehdotella vastaanottajan osoitetta mutta nyt osoite näkyy punaisena eikä automaattitäydennys toimi.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-08
<thonza> Moi. Liitysko joku yks windows-fi apuun?
<Tekno_> täh
<elias_a> Olisko myrskyllä osuutta asiaan. :P
<Mikaela> ainut tietämäni Windows-kanava on ##windows freenodessa ja jos tuossa kysyttiin juuri apua Windowsille, ei kiitos, olen tänään käsitellyt sitä liikaa
<elias_a> Onkos jollain 15.04 käytössä? Kuinka vakaa se on?
<Mikaela> täällä on toisella koneella Ubuntu MATE, tuntuu vakaalta ja muut käyttäjät eivät ole valittaneet mitään. Ei myöskään tule pop-uppeja siitä miten ohjelma X on kaatunut ja paina tästä lähettääksesi raportin
<tale> elias_a: Kaveri on sitä käyttänyt. Kuulemma OK.
<Mikaela> yllättävän vakaa verrattuina aikaisempiin kehitysversioihin
<tale> elias_a: Sehän pitäisi olla julkaisukunnossa 3 viikon päästä, eli kai se nyt on jo aika lopullinen.
<Mikaela> niin ja julkaisukandidaateista luovuttiin myös jonkin aikaa sitten ja nykyään on vain kaksi betaa vai oliko kolmaskin, joista viimeisin korvaa sen.
<elias_a> tale, Mikaela: törmäsin minulle täysin fataaliin bugiin 14.10:ssa ja mietin nyt, että koitanko kehitysversiota vai menenkö takaisin LTS:ään.
<elias_a> Kas tässä: http://askubuntu.com/questions/541635/no-audio-in-rendered-video-files
<tale> Minä käytän vain LTS:iä.
<elias_a> "Ihan vähän vaan rikki jutskat"
<elias_a> tale: Kurkkaatko onko siinä korjattu tuo?
<tale> elias_a: Ei ole openshottia asennettuna.
<elias_a> tale: Riittää kun kurkkaan noiden kahden, libmlt6 ja libmlt++3 versiot.
<elias_a> tale: Tarkoitin, että kurkkaat... jos vain viitsit. :)
<tale> Paketti: libmlt6 (0.9.0-3) Paketti: libmlt++3 (0.9.0-3)
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos!
<elias_a> Koitanpa suostuisiko kehitysversio asentumaan nätisti. Jos ei, palataan sitten LTS-versioon.
<shanttu> iltaa. asensin vaarin koneeseen taannoin xubuntun ja herra on ollut tyytyväinen. nyt kuitenkin vaihtui taloyhtiön operaattori ja netti on ainakin päällisin puolin mykkä. ethernet-kaapelilla kiinni datapistokkeessa. onko niin, että voisi jotenkin säätää asetuksia vai pitäisikö yhteuden vain toimia? joo, on osin off topicia, sori
<shanttu> kun tiedotteessa kerran lukee ettei tartte tehdä mitään niin luulisi ettei mitään tartte tehdä. olivat olleet operaattorilla ihmeissään kun ei ole windows eikä vaari tietty osaa säätää mitään
<ansa> no jos on käynnistetty kone uusiksi niin sitten menee oudoksi, oletettavasti tuolla kuitenkin on joku dhcp tms. ollut käytössä?
<Echramath> Jos ei tarvi säätää, niin ei kai siellä nyt pppoe voi olla
<shanttu> reboot oli eka ohje ja että tsekkaa kaapelit.
<Echramath> Se operaattorille esitettävä kysymys on toki se, että ei sunkas siellä mitään normi ethernet/tcp/ip:stä eroavaa ole
<shanttu> olivat kysellee elisalla vaikka mitä vaarille hepreaa. kobvati vaan painotin että niiden päässä oikeasti vika
<Echramath> Onko se vaari kaukana?
<shanttu> sen verran etten ehdi sinne silloin kun elisan asiakaspalvelu pelittäää, luulen
<ansa> eikö noi vikailmoitukset oo auki 24H, jos siis pääsee itse tarkistamaan että esim. fyysinen verkkoyhteys nousee, ehkä myös että kysytäänko dhcp:lla osoitetta, saadaanko vastausta tms.
<Echramath> Mulla on kyllä jostain syystä kone herännyt viime aikoina 1/3 kerroista ilman IP-osoitetta
<Echramath> Eikä auta mikään ifup/ifdown
<ansa> mulla virtualboxissa ubuntu jää usein ilman osoitetta, mutta siihen joutuu käynnistämään sen guestin uusiksi
<shanttu> kaipa ne on auki. just sitä mietinkin että onhan se vikapäivystyksen paikka tässä eikä sano siellä että sun asetuksissa vika, soita omagurulle
<tale> shanttu: Kuinka kauan sitten operaattori vaihtui? Ehkä DHCP:llä riittää vielä vanhaa liisausta eikä se kysy uusia asetuksia.
<Echramath> Siellä nyt pitäisi varmaan ekana katsoa, että mitä ifconfig sanoo
<Echramath> Parhaimmillaan siellä on toimiva verkkoliikenne mutta nimipalvelu on syystä X jäänyt vanhalle operaattorille
<shanttu> eilen puoliltapäivin stoppasi
<shanttu> eilen kuulemma myös vaihtui
<Echramath> Eikö nyt dhcp muuten bootissa sentään tarkista, että saisiko tämän vanhan osoitteen?
<shanttu> olisko siinä joku helppo reset-komento jonka voisin pyytää ajamaan?
<shanttu> kyllä herra terminaalin saa auki
<shanttu> kun piuhan päässä on niin luulisi ettei mitään ainakaan menetä
<Echramath> pingkaa 8.8.8.8
<Echramath> Pingaako?
<tale> Tällä prosessilla on nettiviat tavannut löytyä: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Apua
<jjo> pingaa
<shanttu> soitan vaarille just
<Echramath> Onkohan siellä tarvinnut tehdä asuntokohtaisia kytkentöjä
<Echramath> Ei meinaan vallan mahdotonta, että kämppä on jäänyt kytkemättä kokonaan
<ansa> Echramath, jep, sopivasti vaikka patch-kaapeli huonosti kiinni..
<ansa> jos siis seinästä tulee oikeasti ethernettiä
<tale> Tässä talossa 27 asuntoa. Kahdessa ei taloyhtiölaajakaista toiminut. Yhdessä oli ilmeisesti seinäpistorasia vallan kytkemättä ja toisessa lienee ristikytkennän päässä ollut johto väärin.
<tale> Lisäksi melkein kaikissa jouduin käymään, kun asentajat oli ainoastaan minun kämpässäni kirjoittanut pistorasioihin mikä johto menee minnekin.
<shanttu> ei pingaa 8.8.8.8
<Echramath> Onko se saanut ip:tä?
<Echramath> Ja palaako ledissä valo... tälle kai oli joku tekninenkin menetelmä...
<shanttu> ei pala vissiin valo
<Echramath> Olisikohan joku joka voisi tunkea sinne läppärin
<shanttu> xubuntun notifikaatio heittää "verkkoyhteys katkaistu" tasaisin väliajoin
<shanttu> hiljaista on. huomenna puhelua elisalle. apua oli, kiitos.
<thonza> Moi. Lollipopin asennus tietokoneelle onnistuu täydellisesti ilman internettiä mutta kun sitten yritin verkkoon päästa niin jokin meni vikaan.
<elias_a> thonza: Android Lollipopin?
<thonza> Yritänä nyt sitten verkon kanssa. palataan asiaan kohta puoleen.
<elias_a> :O
<thonza> oli hieno koittaa
<Tekno_> ahaa
<thonza> Onnistu asentamaan off/on verkos kaikki ajutit
<Tekno_> cool
<thonza> Makia olis kiva tietää koska tuolla pääsee verkkoon ja silleen
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-09
<thonza> moi. asennettuani tietokoneelle androidin boottasin windowssiin ja sitten androidiin ja ilmaantoi virhe 17.
<thonza> Honvai: siirry kanavalle #android-fi tai tulee bannit.
<thonza> Liittyskö joku android-fi kanavalle apuun?
<Mirv> Ruotsista löytyy nyt suoraan web-kaupasta Dell XPS 13:n tämän vuoden Broadwell-mallia Ubuntulla... http://www.dell.com/se/foretag/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<Mirv> koska näppäimistö on yleensä se hidaste ja se on tuossa jo ratkaistu (Pohjoismaissahan on yhteinen), niin toivottavasti saa Suomestakin nyt sitten ihan pian
<Mirv> ainoa miinuspuoli on että Dell Suomella ei ole jostain syystä vieläkään varsinaista verkkokauppaa joten pitää joko puhelimitse tai jälleenmyyjien kautta lähestyä sen sijaan että vain klikkaisi koneen tilauskeen
<elias_a> "Fattar du int svennefan? Skicka en halv dussin hit _nu genast_!"
<tale> Suomalainen ja ruotsalainen näppäinasettelu on sama, mutta tanskalainen ja norjalainen on erilaiset.
<tale> Eli jos läppäriä tilaa ulkomailta niin ruotsinäppäimistö tarttis olla.
<Iltsu> saksalaises on oikee määrä merkkei
<teprrr> joskus näkee hölmöllä entterillä varustettuna kuites kai. tosin se ei varmaan leiskan vika oo :P
<StockAntenna> sakuilla on y ja z väärinpäin
<StockAntenna> mut tosiaan nordiska-koneita on, mullin Asusi missä on fi sv dk no merkinnät
<Yohio> enemmän varmaan hämää noi erikoismerkit kun saksalaisillakin on ainakin +, # ja * eri paikassa kun meillä
<Yohio> vähän läppäristä riippuen Y ja Z voi vaihtaa suoraan keskenään, normaaleissa näppiksissä ei kuitenkaan yleensä onnistu
<thonza> moi. tulisiko joku kanavalle #android-fi auttamaan?
<elias_a> Pyyhkimään!
<Mikaela> ihme etten itke nyt. Juuri kun viimeinen 32-bittinen laite on sanonut itsensä irti äiti keksii ostaa kaveriltaan 85€:lla vanhan minikannettavan, jossa on luonnollisesti 32-bittinen suoritin :(
<Echramath> No mitäs se nyt maailmaa kaataa
<jjo> :D
<Mikaela> ei kai mitään ja minulla näyttää myös olevan laukussa 32-bittinen Ubuntu MATE LTS, joten ehkä tästä selviää
<jjo> yleensä ei ole väliä mitä laitteita muut ostavat, mutta jos tietää joutuvansa ylläpitovastuuseen...
<Mikaela> olen ainut kuka täällä edes osaa tehdä mitään ylläpitoa ja koska tässä on valmiiksi Windows XP Home Edition kielsin sitä edes käyttämästä sitä, koska tuki päättyi ajat sitten
<Mikaela> WLAN toimii suoraan, joten ei kai ole kovin suurta ajuripelkoa
<Mikaela> Asennus keskittyi valittaen jotakin kiintolevystä, joka on mahdollisesti vanha ja täytyy vaihtaa tai vaihtoehtoisesti siirtää kone viileämpään ympäristöön.
<Mikaela> Yritän nyt selvittää onko tässä vikaa komennolla "badblocks -wsv /dev/sda" ja tämä tulostaa pelkkiä numeroita. Kuuluuko tämän tehdä näin ja tarkoittaako tämä vain, että kiintolevy on entinen? Kaikki ohjeet esim. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Badblocks#read-write_Test antavat täysin erilaista ulostuloa. Mitä voisin tehdä?
<Mikaela> Ai niin ja levy ei ymmärtääkseni tue SMARTtia tai ainakin smartctl valittaa
<Mikaela> Tuo myös valittaa "Levytila vähissä 0 bytes jäljellä"
<Mikaela> ilmeisesti tuo jäätyi 00:07 kokonaan ja nyt sammutin sen väkisin ja jonkin ajan päästä yritän asennusta uudelleen. Laitoin limskapullon korkit tuon alle ja toivon, että vika on lämpotilassa eikä kiintolevyssä, koska olen eksyksissä mitä sen suhteen voisi tehdä
<atalsta> Hakea kaupasta uusi levy. Eikai oikein muuta ole tehtävissä jos se on rikki.
<Mikaela> mutta miten sen varmistaisi olevan varmasti rikki ja pystyykö levyjä vaihtelemaan niin helposti. Tämä on Acer Aspire One
<Mikaela> siis minikannettava
<Mikaela> nyt se jäätyi taas kun pidin jonkin aikaa pois päältä ja yritin asentaa uudelleen, se ei näyttänyt liikkuvan ja yritin avata lisätiedot ja enää ei tapahdu mitään ja laatauskursori on jumissa
<atalsta> Noi minikannettavat pääsääntöisesti on aika ikäviä avattavia. Ainakin joka ainoa minkä olen itse avannut on sitä ollut.
<atalsta> Valmistajan testisoftalla pääsee ainakin alkuun. Ultimate boot CD:llä taitaa jotain kyseisiä softia olla. En muista tarkalleen kun en ole aikoihin tuota tarvinut.
<Mikaela> kiitos, tutustun huomenna. yötä
<Iltsu> Mikaela, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFnIVZn3Wqk
<Iltsu> näyttäs olevan tosi helppo homma
<atalsta> Kato helkkari. Niinpä tosiaan näyttää.
<Iltsu> StockAntenna, Yohio,  ei sil y/z -jutul oo mitää välii ku valkkaa vaa suomileiskan
<Iltsu> mullon itelläni ollu saksanäppiksel kone ilman ongelmaa, oliha siel sit åäö tilal jotaa hassuu, mut ei sitä huomaa jossei näppistä kato
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-10
<Mikaela> huomenta
<Mikaela> aika yksinkertaiselta tuo kyllä näyttää, kohta laitan tikulle tuon Ultimate Boot CD:n ja katson sanooko mikään sillä mitään. En ole vielä täysin varma kiintolevyn viallisuudesta, koska tuo on mennyt muutenkin jumiin asennuksien aikana, mutta se ensimmäinen asetusyritys valitti. Ja mietin myös pitäisikö tuolla olla SMART tuki.
<Mikaela> Acer Aspire one ZG5 on ilmeisesti koko merkki ja malli
<StockAntenna> ostat siihen sit SSD:n
<StockAntenna> vapaakäyttis nauttii SSD:llä
<StockAntenna> jos se on siis rikki
<jjo> mun mielestä tuo kone ei ole elvyttämisen arvoinen jos siinä on rikkinäisiä osia
<jjo> samalla vaivalla saa modernimpaa rautaa melkein samoin kustannuksin
<Mikaela> täytyy vielä tutkia onko siinä rikkinäisiä osia. Ubuntu MATE-tikku sanoo itse olevansa virheetön, joten epäilykset siirtyvät koneeseen
<mjr> sanooks esim. dmesg mitään siitä levystä kun sitä yrittää käyttää
<mjr> levyvialta se kyl kuulostaa
<Mikaela> täytyy katsoa seuraavalla kerralla, nyt alan kirjoittamaan tuota UBCD:tä tikulle
<Mikaela> ja UBCD välkyttää valkoista _:aa, se ei siis ollut hybridi iso?
<Mikaela> http://wiki.ultimatebootcd.com/?title=Tutorials:USB_Installation siltä vähän näyttää, aloitan isohybridillä ja jos se ei toimi niin taas vaihteeksi unetbootin
<jjo> paljonko siinä koneessa muuten on muistia ja onhan se kunnossa?
<Mikaela> 2,5GT muistaakseni ja uskoisin sen olevan kunnossa, mutta memtestin suorittaminen on myös hyvä ajatus
<StockAntenna> jos muistit bugaa, roskiin koko laite
<jjo> jos levy bugaa, roskiin koko laite
<Mikaela> onko tuohon muistin testaukseen jotakin ohjettea miten tuota luetaan? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest ei sano minulle oikein mitään
<jjo> ubuntun asennuslevyllä on vissiin tuo memtest oletuksena
<Mikaela> minusta tuntuu, että muisti voisi olla järkevän hintaista, mutta tuo levy vaikutti kalliilta
<Mikaela> on ja sitä ajankin, mutta en ymmärrä sitä niin paljon, kuin haluiaisin
<jjo> jaa niin, se kopioi muistiin erilaisia patterneja ja lukee ne tarkistaakseen sen olevan oikein
<jjo> jos siinä tulee virheitä, niin se tulostaa niitä siihen ruudulle
<Mikaela> minne päin? Nyt se sanoo pass 36%
<jjo> siihen ruudun alaosaan
<Tekno_> päivää
<jjo> tuo pass-prosentti on se kuinka suuri osa testistä on suoritettu
<Mikaela> tällä hetkellä näyttää https://scontent-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/11084271_809544545807027_1086727337726366829_n.jpg?oh=b1e84a8260f9d4a7701c353c7eb89819&oe=55E4AC7C
<Mikaela> (anteeksi facebook, mutta tämä oli nopein tapa laittaa tuo kuva jonnekin puhelimesta)
<Mikaela> ai tuossahan lukee selvästti "Errors 0" :)
<StockAntenna> muistin vaihto ei paranna suorituskykyä yhtään, mut ssd laittaa koneeseen puhtia
<StockAntenna> mut sehän näyttää onneksi olevan kunnossakin muistin puolesta
<Mikaela> muisti on kunnossa, tuo on saanut kerran tehtyä kaikki testit ja mennyt läpi kerran, ei virheitä
<Mikaela> noin, nyt kännistyy Ultimate Boot CD V5.3.3, isohybrid ♥
<Mikaela> sitten jos vielä tietäisi kenen kiintolevy tuossa on sisällä, että osaisi ajaa oikeat työkalut
<mjr> hdparm -I /dev/sda kertoo levyn tiedot
<Mikaela> eli tikun vaihto, kiitos, kokeilen
<Mikaela> Western Digitalilta näyttää, koska model number alkaa WDC ja Serial Number WD
<Mikaela> hetkinen, nyt voin meielestäni varmasti sanoa, että vika on kiintolevyssä. Eilen se valitti ettei levy tue SMARTtia ja tänään SMART tuki on mystisesti löytynyt
<Mikaela> nyt se tekee lyhyttä SMART testiä, joka on kuulema valmis ~10:18
<Mikaela> noin, nyt voin sanoa, että kiintolevy on epäkunnossa
<Mikaela> "SMART overall-health self-assesment test sresult: FIALED!" "Drive failure eexpected in less than 24 hours. SAVE ALL DATA."
<elias_a> Juu. Lekaa päälle vain.
<Mikaela> minusta tuntuu, että pyrin https://paste.mikaela.info/view/d67e8915 perusteella tekemään jotakin lisätestejä tuolla boot cd:llä. Leka päälle ei taida olla oikea ratkaisu tässä tai ehkä onkin, mutta jos tuon saisi jotenkin kuntoon. Tai levyä ei saa kuntoon vaihtamatta, mutta muuten...
<Iltsu> Mikaela, katoiks sen mun linkkaaman videon, pitäs olla helppo vaihtaa ite
<Mikaela> en katsonut kokonaan, mutta ymmärtääkseni se vaihto on vain avaamalla luukku pohjassa, ottamalla vanha pois ja uusi tilalle. Vaatii vain uuden hankkimisen ensin ellei tuosta löydy muuta vikaa
<jjo> jaa siinä on vielä atom-prossukin
<Mikaela> Mitä osia pystyy testaamaan helposti ohjelmisto tasolla? Kiintolevyn ja muistin ainakin, mutta muista. Mikään tuolla Boot CD:n CPU kohdassa ei vaikuta siltä, mitä etsin
<Iltsu> kyl mä oon aika sata varma et se on toi levy mikä on rikki
<Mikaela> minusta levy on myös aivan varmasti rikki, mutta voiko tässä olla jotakin muutakin?
<Iltsu> millä perusteella sä epäilet et siin ois jotaan muuta?
<jjo> aika harvoin koneista menee rikki muuta kuin (massa)muistit ja virtalähde
<Iltsu> jollet sä sitä oo pudottanu
<Iltsu> ja läppäreist hajoo aina runko :D:
<jjo> siis itsekseen. ukkosen ja viallisen virtalähteen avulla saa helposti muutakin
<Mikaela> en usko, että siinä olisi muuta vikaa, mutta jos varmistaisi vielä
<Mikaela> kai virtalähteen olisi jo huomannut ja virtalähteen ainut vika on, että tuota laturia täytyy hiukan käännellä, ennen kuin se alkaa lataamaan
<Mikaela> katselen vielä mitä työkaluja tämä tarjoaa ja sitten alan googlettelemaan levyjä
<Mikaela> rungosta, tuossa rungossa on omituisia jälkiä, kannen yläosassa aukiollessa on reikä, joka on mahdollisesti tupakalla tehty, samoin näppäimessä 9 näyttää sulaneen muovi ja ctrl ja - myös sisältävät sellaisia, hiiren kosketuslevyssä voisi olla jokin ja kaksi on vieressä, mutta ne eivät näytä siltä, että vaikuttaisivat mihinkään
<Mikaela> tuolla näyttäisi olevan jokin näppäimistötesti, joten jos kokeilisin sitä
<Mikaela> näyttäisi toimivan
<Mikaela> pitää kai katsoa koko tuo video, https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Acer+Aspire+One+ZG5+Hard+Drive+Replacement/3784 näyttää aika pelottavalta ja jos se video sanoo, että se on helpompaa, pystyn siihen ehkä itse
<Mikaela> katsoin nyt tuon videon https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFnIVZn3Wqk kyllä pystyn tuohon itse, mutta tuossa linkissäni se irroittelee joka ikistä osaa
<Mikaela> oikeastaan tuossa videossa on eri malli ja tämän luukut ovat ihan eri näköisiä, joten lisää googlettamista
<Mikaela> ei, ne ohjeet ovat nuo joihin linkitin ja tuohon en pysty
<StockAntenna> pahimmat ovat ne nykyajan litteät mallit missä koko kone pitää purkaa minkä tahansa komponentin vaihtoa varten
<StockAntenna> ennen olivat luukut kiintolevylle ja muisteille
<StockAntenna> aika sökönä se tuntuu olevan kun on tupakallakin poltettu sitä
<Mikaela> eli olisiko parempi, että käsken etsimään uutta konetta?
<elias_a> Mikaela: Tarkoitin, että sile kiintolevylle lekaa.
<Mikaela> ai
<Mikaela> minä annoin sille äidille nyt joitakin laskelmia ja se voi itse päättää yrittääkö hankkia tuohon uuden kiintolevyn ja vaihdon vai hankkiiko uuden, käyttämättömän koneen, jossa olisi myös takuu
<pesasa> Onkos jollain muulla Chrome/Crhomium ollut rikki viime päivinä? Mulla hiiren kursori ei muutu allaolevan (teksti, linkki, jne.) mukaan. Vasta jotain hiiren nappulaa (tai rullaa) käyttämällä.
<pesasa> Tuohon tyyliin: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=357347
<pesasa> Lisäksi tekstin valitseminen hiirellä ei onnistu.
<Mikaela> Ei ole näkynyt Chromella
<pesasa> Voi tietty olla, että on jotain välissä olevasta Virtualboxistakin johtuvaa.
<elias_a> pesasa: Mulla on natiivina 15.04 beta toista päivää, oli 14.10 vielä toissapäivänä, ei ole näkynyt tuota vikaa.
<pesasa> Mullakin ollut nyt riesana vasta eilisestä lähtien. Tosin käytän yleensä Firefoxia, niin en ole varma, kauanko tuo vika on ollut.
<pesasa> Ja voi tosiaan liittyä myös host-koneen lähiaikoina päivitettyyn Virtualboxiin.
<elias_a> pesasa: Ajatko sä työkäytössä Ubuntua Virtualboxissa?
<elias_a> pesasa: Minä taistelen tässä neljättä päivää videoeditoinnin kanssa.
<elias_a> pesasa: Näyttää siltä, että MELT on jotenkin pahasti rikki matalalla tasolla. Eikös Openshot ja Kdenlive käytä molemmat sitä?
<pesasa> elias_a: Joo. Mac-koneella.
<pesasa> Tai Kubuntua, mutta samaa tavaraa.
<elias_a> pesasa: Ok.
<pesasa> Loppujen lopuksi ihan näppärää. Yksi Mac on jo hajonnut alta, mutta virtuaalikone siirtyi vaan seuraavaan ja matka jatkui. Nyt on kolmas kone meneillään.
<elias_a> pesasa: Mitä? Meneekö omppukoneetkin joskus rikki? :P
<pesasa> No, mieti ohuenohutta Airia, jota rontataan päivittäin repussa töihin ja kotiin sekä useamman kerran Viroon ja Ruotsiin plus kerran Lontooseen. Luultavasti tuon seurauksena näppäimistöön tuli jotain kontaktihäiriötä ja lähes koko qwertyuiop-rivi vaikeni.
<pesasa> Koneen reunasta kun tietystä kohtaa painoi sormella, näppis toimi, muuten ei.
<jjo> airilla virtualboxin ajaminen onkin jo aika hurja temppu
<pesasa> jjo: Miksi?
<jjo> koska siihen saa max 8 gigaa muistia
<jjo> mulla se on loppunut ihan normikäytössäkin
<pesasa> Kyllä mulle riitti ihan hyvin. Nykyisessä koneessa on sitten 16 GB muistia.
<jjo> ja tällä hetkellä mulla on tällä (linux) koneella kaksi niukkaresurssita virtualboxia ajossa ja 16 gigaa ei meinaa riittää
<pesasa> Toki tossa menee resursseja varmasti hukkaan, mutta...
<jjo> mulla nuo virtualboxit ovat onneksi vaan testikäytössä, enkä edes yritä tehdä niillä mitään muuta
<tale> Ei virtualisointi sanottavammin syö tehoja. Nykysuorittimissa ja emolevyissä on tuki, Intelillä VT-X ja AMD:llä joku toisen niminen.
<StockAntenna> olenpas oldskool kun kotikäytössä koneessa on oltava yksi käyttis
<jjo> tale: niin mutta muistia se syö
<Mikaela> toisaalla ehdotettiin vielä tuolle netbookille käyttöjärjestelmän laittamista ulkoiselle kovalevylle, mitä yritän nyt. Tuo asennus menee kyllä nyt paljon pidemmällä kuin aiemmin eikä tuo ole vielä kaatunut.
<Mikaela> Toimii. Ubuntun asennus on normaali asennus, jossa osiot vain tehdään ulkoiselle levylle ja grub/käynnistyslataaja asennetaan samalle levylle, /dev/sdc tässä tapauksessa. /dev/sda:lla ei ollut osiotaulua ja /dev/sdb oli muistitikku, jolta asensin
<atalsta> Mikaela: Se levy oli sitten rikki?
<Mikaela> kyllä, SMART tuki löytyi tänään aamulla ja se sanoi, että levy on rikki tai pettää 24:n tunnin sisällä
<Mikaela> se olisi pitänyt osata päätellä jo siitä, ettei viimeyönä ollut SMART tukea ja tuo ei ole mikään niin vanha missä ei uskoisi olevankaan sitä
<atalsta> Hyvä että asia selvisi vaikkei ihan toivotulla tavalla.
<Mikaela> niin kai ja äitikin on kai tyytyväinen siihen, että voi käyttää tuota konetta ulkoiselta levyltä. Minä en näe tuossa muuta suorituskyky ongelmaa näin lyhyellä käytöllä, kuin, että päivitysten asentaminen on vähän hidasta
<StockAntenna> onhan uspi kovin hidas
<Echramath> Juu ja siinä on tuskin kauheasti muistiakaan mitä sitten voisi käyttää korvikkeena
<pesasa> tale: Ei varmaan syö tehoja, mutta jos laitteessa on esim. tuo 8 gigaa muistia, niin ei sille virtuaalikoneelle sitä kaikkea saa. Siinä mielessä menee resursseja hukkaan, jos se virtuaalikone on kuitenkin se pääasiassa käytettävä järjestelmä. Myöskään näytön toiminta ei ole ihan yhtä tehokasta kuin natiivisti. Esim. flash-videot venyttävät toisinaan hiukan.
<Mikaela> eiköhän se äiti pärjää tuolla jotenkuten. Ilmeisesti muistia löytyykin vain 1 gt ja Windows liioitteli
<jjo> kuulostaa kyllä kaikkineen aika hyvältä diililtä
<t529few> heippa, mulle ubuntu ehdottaa hirveesti päivityksiä, mitkä niistä kannattaa asentaa, kaikki tietoturvapäivityksetkö?
<ninnnu> Ne kaikki on tietoturvapäivityksiä
<ninnnu> tai no on siellä seassa kai vähän muutaki
<ninnnu> mut tietomurhat on ihan hyvä alku jos on jotenkin heikosti verkkokapaa
<t529few> verkkokapaa?
<ninnnu> kaistaa
<ninnnu> tai joku muu (hyvä) syy olla asentamatta kaikkia päivityksiä
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-11
<elias_a> Onkos tietoa miten thinkpadin tuulettimen ohjauksen saa toimimaan 15.04:ssa?
<elias_a> Thinkwikin ohjeet tuntuisivat olevan vanhentuneet.
<StockAntenna> minkähän takia tuokin piti sotkea ettei enää näytetä monta päivitystä on tulossa 14.04:ssä?
<Tekno_> niinpä
<tale> MBNet kirjoittaa ettei Ubuntu-puhelimia ole vielä saatavilla. Mutta täällä muistan olleen useampikin joka sanoi jo saaneensa BQ:n vai mikä se malli oli?
<tale> http://www.mbnet.fi/artikkeli/ajankohtaiset/softaguru_katsauksessa_ubuntun_puhelinversio_valilehtien_vallassa
<ninnnu> tale: Niitä myytiin muutama viikko joka tiistai N kappaletta
<ninnnu> Mutta tässä viikolla se myynti kai "vapautui" ja nyt niitä voi ostaa myös muulloinkin kuin tiistain flash salessa
<tale> ninnnu: Jaa, tuommoinen myynti.
<Mirv> mullakin olis jos UPS ei olis hukannut mun luuria... nyt toinen tulossa
<Mirv> viime viikolla alkoi tosiaan vihdoin myynti ilman suurempia rajoituksia http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html
<Mirv> ja ens viikolla pitäis tulla kolmas päivityskin
<StockAntenna> Only available in the European Union
<StockAntenna> joku patenttijuttu?
<Mikaela> tai antenni/verkko/joku
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-12
<thonza> moi. torcs ei pysty avaamaan ruutua.
<elias_a> Jos koneenne tuntuu äkkiä tahmaiselta uusilla Ubuntuilla, testatkaapa onko kyse tästä bugista: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1389077
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 1389077 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP ProBook 4530s] Intel Powerclamp is Slowing CPU" [Medium,Confirmed]
<elias_a> Vai että rootin oikeuksilla irkataan... eipä paljoa päätä pakota. :(
<Tekno_> ei se oo oikeesti root ku sil on ~
<ninnnu> Tekno_: tai sitten sillä ei ole identd:tä, mikä on melko normaalia kotikoneissa
<Tekno_> nii, ite kirjottanu rootin tuoho
<Tekno_> joten ~
<Mikaela> tai sitten identd on natin takana
<ninnnu> Mun Ubuntussa ei kyl oo identd ajossa tai kuuntelussa
<ninnnu> Eikä Debianissa
<ninnnu> ei oo mun mielestä kuulunu vakiokalusteen vähään aikaan jos ~ikinä
<Mikaela> se on kuuntelussa jos sen asentaa
<ninnnu> mutta se ei ole normiasennuksessa
<Mikaela> siinä se ei varmaan olisi kovin tarpeellinenkaan
<StockAntenna> irssiminen ei kuulu nykyihmisen touhuihin, joten identd:n ajo on perus-fb-väellä aika turhaa
<Echramath> Juu ja lisäksi siinä ei ole mitään järkeä että työasema kertoo kuka sieltä on tulossa
<kirvesAxe> kuka nyt irssiä lokaalisti...
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Ditaa
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-11
<pesasa> llwalahoop: Joo, usein on hyödyllisempää / siistimpää tehdä puhdas asennus ja kopsia sitten datoja. Joko heti tai tarpeen mukaan. Varsinkin ohjelmien asetustiedostojen kanssa voi tulla yllätyksiä, jos ovat vanhasta asennusta.
<llwalahoop> pesasa: Olin jo ehtinyt moniaisia asetuksia monenlaisiin sovelluksiin, joten toivon että niistä vielä osan saisin kopiona. Arvelin ettei kovin suoraviivaisesti ehkä kannata kaikkea kopioida. Näytti myöskin olevan kotihakemistossa paljon sellaista, joka näyttää liittyvän jo poistettuihin sovelluksiin. Sellaiset eivät nähtävästi ohjelman asennuksenpoiston mukana katoa?
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-12
<StockAnt1nna> http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/tassa-on-linus-torvaldsin-heikko-lenkki-mutta-pyyhe-ei-lenna-kehaan-voin-tehda-viela-toiset-25-vuotta-6540321
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-17
<sivir> sattuisko joku tietämään jotain sivustoa/mistä löytyis infoa esim henkilörekisterin yms pitämisestä ja millainen vastuu voi olla palveluntarjoajalla, esim jos tarjoaisin vaikka keskusteluohjelmaa niin täytyykö mun tietää sen käyttäjät ja tarviiko mun logittaa jotain?
<sivir> ainakin f-secure mainostaa, ettei pidä logeja vpn palvelustaan niin eikai sitten sen kummempia säännöksiä ole?
<tale> Pitäisikö luopua toivosta saada Ubuntu 16.04 asennettua Windows 8.1:n rinnalle Acer Aspire E1-530G -koneessa?
<tale> Tässä tuoreehko ohje jota seurailin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-with-uefi
<Akuli> Onko secure boot ja safe boot pois päältä?
<sivir> onko mihin kohtaan tökännyt? ei boottaa asennus?
<tale> Tämän lisäksi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tale> Ei saa asennuksen jälkeen bootattua Ubuntua.
<Akuli> Ok
<tale> Jos otan UEFI pois päältä, ei käynnisty se WIntoosa.
<Akuli> Käynnistä asennuslevyltä niin korjataan se.
<tale> Tänään asensin uudestaan, se ei asentanut loppuun saakka kun koki virheen ja ilmoitti lopettavansa.
<Akuli> Mikäs oli virhe?
<tale> Se jäi kirjoittamatta muistiin, kun meni Launchpadiin tekemään virheilmoa, mutten muistanut salasanaa ja se meni sitten ohi.
<Akuli> Anna kun arvaan
<Akuli> Grub-virhe eli alkulataajavirhe.
<tale> Jotain sen tapaista, sanoi ettei pysty asentamaan Grubia.
<Akuli> No niin.
<Akuli> Korjataampa se.
<Akuli> Oletko nyt käynnistänyt asennuslevyltä?
<Akuli> tai tikulta
<tale> Miten se korjaaan? Onko ohje jossain?
<Akuli> Voisin ihan tässä neuvoa.
<Akuli> Muut 81 voivat tietysti korjailla jos mokailen jotain :)
<ninnnu_> tale: onko menossa omaan käyttöön vai jonkun muun ongelmaksi se kone?
<tale> Sekä että, minäkin sitä konetta käyttäisin. Toin tämän toisen koneen tähän jotta saan käytettyä Linuxia.
<tale> Akuli: Helpottiaisi jos nyt heti kerrot miten se korjataan, niin tietäisin mitä tehdään.
<Akuli> Ok
<ninnnu_> että miten iso ongelma sinänsä on väännellä uefia päälle ja pois. Mulla on Lenovossa sellane feature että siinä on erillinen virtanappi josta tulee boottivalikko josta saa yhden bootin ajaksi uefin
<Akuli> Perusajatuksenani oli että Ubuntu-osion voisi etsiä lsblk:lla, kiinnittää sen sudo mount /dev/sdaosio /mnt -komennolla, ja sitten mennä sinne komennolla sudo chroot /mnt
<Akuli> Sitten voisikin kokeilla grubin asennusta ja katsoa, mikä menee pieleen.
<tale> Ja sitä paitsi, epäilen ettei se asennus nyt ole kunnollinen eli kaikki tiedostot ei kopioitunut levylle.
<tale> Akuli: Epäilen ettei silti onnistu Grubin asennus, kerta se asennin ei osannut sitä asentaa.
<Akuli> Ainakin saataisiin kattavampi virheilmoitus.
<tale> ninnnu_: Joo, tota mietin ja se luultavasti toimisi, mutta koneen toinen käyttäjä ei osanne tehdä noin hankalia joka käynnistyksessä.
<tale> Toisaalta voitaisiin molemmat alkaa käyttämään Ubuntua niin yksinkertaistuisi tilanne.
<tale> Nyt ruoaka valmista, pitää syödä.
<tale> Koitin uudestaan tuota Ubuntu 16.04 -asennusta. Nyt on virheilmoteksti tallessa ja vikailmo tehty Launchpadiin.
<tale> Mielestäni tämä ei toimi siten kuin ohjeet lupaa.
<tale> bug/1571367
<tale> Nähtävästi vanha bugi, jo marraskuulta. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1521132
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 1521132 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Failed to install Xenial in UEFI mode, failed with "grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/"" [Critical,Triaged]
<tale> Kai tuo asennus UEFI:n kanssa toimii joissain koneissa?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-10
<Talikkaf> En saa HDMI:tä enkä vga:ta toimimaan Ubuntu matessa
<Talikkaf> vga (d-sub) toimii mutta vain yksin, ei onnistu näytön peilaus
<Talikkaf> siis ei onnistu läppärin näytön kloonaaminen  tykille
<Laodikea> Millä tavoin olet näyttöä yrittänyt jakaa?
<Talikkaf> siinä on graafinen valikko, neljä vaihtoehtoa joista keskimmäiset eivät ole valittavissa - vain sisäinen tai ulkoinen valinta toimii
<mjr> tollasia ongelmia muistan joskus olleen jos on ollu liian vanha intel-ajuri joka ei ole tukenut näyttiksen versiota vielä kunnolla
<Talikkaf> hp elitebook core 2 duo -suorittimella
<Talikkaf> nvidian näyttis
<mjr> mikä versio ubuntusta?
<mjr> ahaa, no sit ei täsmää
<Talikkaf> 16.04
<Talikkaf> pääasiassa käytän core 2 duo -koneita
<Talikkaf> tai vuokraan eteenpäin osuuskunnan kautta erilaisiin organisaatioihin pienkäyttöön
<Laodikea> Mä olen aina säätänyt näytöt kohdilleen ARandR-ohjelmalla: https://christian.amsuess.com/tools/arandr/
<mjr> jos käyttää nvidian poroajuria niin sen randr-tuki on rajoittunut, ja saattaa kannattaa käyttää nvidian omaa konfiguraattoria
<mjr> nvidia-settings -paketti vissiin
<mjr> jos käyttää nouveauta (vapaa ajuri) niin normaalien kalujen pitäis toimia paremmin
<Talikkaf> en ole asentanut näihin suljetun lähdekoodin ajureita muistaakseni... täytyy tarkistaa... nyt näyttää tulevan uusi ydinkin kun päivitän
<mjr> toinen vaihtoehto on tietty että mainittu nouveau ei toimi ihan kympillä juuri kyseessäolevan nvidian sirun kanssa, se kun on jouduttu tekemään reverse engineeraamalla
<mjr> mut joo, tarkista
<Talikkaf> kaksi konetta oikeastaan, mini-elitebook ja iso elitebook - jälkimmäisessä on molemmat ja pikkukoneessa pelkkä vga
<Talikkaf> nyt lähti toimimaan isommassa koneessa vga
<Talikkaf> eikun oho, pikkuäppärissä onkin xubuntu eikä ubuntu mate
<Talikkaf> ahaa kyllä se nyt lähti xubuntullakin toimimaan, piti muutama nappula enemmän valikoista napsauttaa päälle
<Talikkaf> valitettavasti 3,5 mm pistoke lienee tässä koneessa rikki, kun ääntä ei kuulu ulkoisiin kaiuttimiiin
<Laodikea> Pulse Audion äänenvoimakkuuden hallinnalla (pavucontrol) näkee, meneekö ääni oikeaan paikkaan
<Laodikea> Äänen kanssa voi olla ongelmia, mutta ei 3,5 mm liittimen hajoaminenkaan mahdotonta ole
<Talikkaf> onko xubuntussa pulse audio valmiina?
<Laodikea> avaa pääte ja kirjoita pavucontrol, niin näet
<Laodikea> Lubuntussa se ei ole oletuksena asennettuna, muissa varianteissa voi ollakin
<Talikkaf> Analoginen kuulokeliitäntä: plugged in
<Talikkaf> linja ulos: unplugged
<Talikkaf> Kaiuttimet: unavailable
<Laodikea> Noin lukee mullakin, kun työnnään kuulokkeet koneeseen kiinni
<Talikkaf> eipä vain kuulu mitään
<Talikkaf> kaiuttimista kuuluu kun valitsee sen vaikka siinä lukeekin unavailable
<Laodikea> ja ääntä kuuluu kuulokkeista, niin kuin näkyy siinä alapuolella palkista
<Laodikea> Eli siis 3,5 mm liitin ei olekaan rikki, vaan tuolla asetussäädöllä toimii?
<Talikkaf> on rikki, ei toimi asetuksilla
<Talikkaf> vain kaiuttimista kuuluu
<Laodikea> eli sisäisillä kaiuttimilla kuuluu
<Talikkaf> joo... äänenvoimakkuuspalkki kyllä liikkuu myös kuulokevalinnalla mutta ei kuulu mitään
<Sm1thY> Tyhmä kysymys taas, saako tossa tulevassa 18.04 Ubuntu versiossa Unityn tapaan tehtäväpalkin alas?
<Laodikea> Ei sitä vielä voi tietää, onhan sen julkaisuunkin vielä vuosi
<ninnnu> No jos se on Gnome niin kyl sen varmaan saa
<ninnnu> vaikka Gnomen suunnittelulähtökohta on "käyttäjä on tyhmä joka menee sekaisin jos sille antaa vaihtoehtoja"
<Echramath> Siinä on kuitenkin rekisteri josta voi sörkkiä kaikkea
<Tomin> enemmänkin laajennukset on se tapa millä voi muokata kaikkea. en tiiä saako sieltä dconfista niin hirveästi säädettyä. https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Tomin> mm. tämmösiä löytyy: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/307/dash-to-dock/ ja https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1160/dash-to-panel/ en kylläkään itse käytä noita
<Sm1thY> Kiitos Tomin, katson noita huomenna
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-11
<Talikkaf> usb-äänikortti ei toimi ubuntu matella vaikka toimii windowsilla, ei löydy ulostulovalikosta usb-äänilaitetta
<Talikkaf> tämä oli se kone jossa kuulokeliitäntä on rikki
<Laodikea> Mikä USB-äänikortti se on (malli)?
<Laodikea> päätteeseen lsusb
<Laodikea> niin se näyttää listauksen usb-laitteista
<Talikkaf> en tiedä
<Talikkaf> ei ole aikaa
<Talikkaf> etänä yritin auttaa
<Talikkaf> windowsilla kortti on toiminut hyvin mutta en ole sitä linuxilla käyttänyt
<Talikkaf> annoin tänään xubuntu mate -koneiden vuokranneelle mutta eihän se helposti käynytkään
<ninnnu> no jos ei kerralla toimi niin ei se välttämättä sit toimi
<ninnnu> oon kerran lainannu värkkiä joka ei toiminu ku Windowsissa, tosin tiesin asian jo lainatessa :P
<hahlo> sony telkkarin wlan tikku ei myöskään toiminut ubuntussa, sinänsä kumma juttu kun sonyssakin linux
<hahlo> niissä vanhoissa siis, bravia, uusissa kai android
<ninnnu> ei niitä ajureita oo pakko julkaista
<ninnnu> Dellikin myi Ubuntu-läppäreitä jotka toimi valmiilla tuotteella mutta jos asensit Virallisen Ubuntun niin sitten toimikin huonommin
<hahlo> et voi olla linux josta osa suljettu
<hahlo> siis avointa ja suljettua koodia
<ninnnu> ihan samalla tavalla esim. NVidian ja AMD:n ajurit on suljettuja, kuin myös melkein kaikkien Android-puhelimien.
<hahlo> hmm
<hahlo> voiko se suljettu osa olla mikä tahansa, vai pelkästään ajuri?
<Echramath> Onkos sen kanssa kielletty porosoftaa shippaamasta?
<mjr> yleensä sellaiset perus-usb-äänivermeet toimii kyl heittämällä, koska niistä on ihan standardi
<mjr> jos menee vähän hifimpään suuntaan niin sitten rupee olemaan toimimatonta
<hahlo> Talikkaf: varmaan osti hifiä
<ninnnu> Focusritet näyttää hifiltä mut ei ne sit kai ole :P
<hahlo> mulla ei oo kuin usb-kuulokkeet
<mjr> no siis tyyliin jos vehje tukee enempää ku  ~cd-tasoista stereoääntä ja mikkiä niin sit se tarvii omat ajurinsa
<mjr> noin nyrkkisääntönä
<hahlo> toimiiko muuten intelin hdmi-ääni?
<mjr> joskus toimi mutta 16.04 rikkoi sen :I
<hahlo> harmi
<Sm1thY> Tyhmä kymysys taas, miten tämä tulisi tulkita? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/spotify-web-player-linux-discontinued
<ninnnu> ei oikeastaan mitenkään
<ninnnu> ku ei oo virallinen tuote
<ninnnu> jos et käytä niin ei koske sua
<Sm1thY> Siis tarkoitin sitä että mulla on Spotify-sovellusta, ja tossa käsittääkseni oli puhe web-playeristä
<Sm1thY> *käytössä
<ansa> Tuo ei siis ole se spotify-sovellus mitä spotify itse tarjoaa.
<ninnnu> niin
<Sm1thY> Aa, okei
<Talikkaf> hahlo: en ymmärrä. Minä ostin sen netistä tai sain kaverilta 5-10 vuotta sitten. Mahdollisimman halpaa paskaa tuppaan hankkimaan.
<ninnnu> halpa paska ei takaa että sille olis ajurit
<hahlo> pitäiskö sit usb-kortin toimia suoraan?
<hahlo> eikö voi olla mikään pulsejuttu?
<Laodikea> Päivitin yhden Lubuntu-asennuksen parin kuukauden tauon jälkeen, nyt rebootin jälkeen käyttöjärjestelmä lähtee käyntiin, mutta sitten tulee vain tyhjä ruutu ja näppäimistön caps lock- ja sitä oikealla puolella olevat valot vilkkuvat tahdissa kuin jouluvalot
<Laodikea> Ctrl + alt + F1 ei seuraa mitään
<Laodikea> käynnistyessä jos painaa nuolta alaspäin, saa listauksen siitä, kuinka eri jutut käynnistyy, kuten cron, mutta sitten se vain häviää, ja siinä kaikki.
<hahlo> oho
<Laodikea> Network-manager vilahtaa viimeisenä, live-usb:ltä boottaa ok
<ninnnu> Laodikea: vilkkuvalot meinaa kernel panicia
<Laodikea> hyvä tietää
<hahlo> df -h mukaan on 22% käytetty ja df -i mukaan 2% levystä
<pesasa> Siis 2 % i-nodeista.
<mjr> juh, jokainen tiedosto (suunnilleen) tarvitsee inoden, ja niitä on varattu ext4:ssä tietty määrä luontivaiheessa, toi -i vaan siis kertoo että paljonko on tiedostoja ja paljonko vielä voi tehdä
<Talikkaf> Ajattelin, että pitäisi antaa Ubuntu-juttuvinkki esim. Helsingin Sanomille. Siihen haastateltaisiin joitakin suomen peruskäyttäjä-Linux-toimijoita, kuten pesasa Turussa, Koneet kiertoon Tampereella ja ehkä TerraTori Hämeenlinnassa. Tämmöistä ajatusta en ehtinyt vielä pidemmälle miettiä. Jonkinlainen kestävän kehityksen isänmaallinen
<Talikkaf> promojuttu (enemmän itsenäisyyttä ulkomaisista yrityksistä ja koneiden kierrätysmahdollisuus avoimella lähdekoodilla). Lisäksi aloittelijanäkökulma, että Ubuntu lienee yllättäen helpompi kuin Windows.
<hahlo> jos vain saat hesarin kirjoittamaan ubuntusta
<elias_a> Mä voisin saada.
<Laodikea> Pitäiskö kerätä nimilista
<Talikkaf> Muita linux-opettajia tai -organisaatioita en vielä oikein tiedä, ehkä Otavan opisto
<Talikkaf> joka teki melko paljon ubuntu 12.04-opetusmateriaalia neljä vuotta sitten
<Talikkaf> ylehän suositteli 2014 Linux Mintiä televisiossa
<Talikkaf> (en tarkoita että nimenomaisesti hesarin pitäisi tehdä juttu vaan että jokin iso tai keskisuuri tiedotusväline tai maakuntalehtien joukko)
<hahlo> joo yle on maininnut 5w:nkin uutisissa
<Laodikea> Asensinpa sitten ubuntun, wifi ei oikein toiminut.
<Laodikea> sitten kirjoitin sudo <gedit/leafpad/vim/mikäikinä> /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<Laodikea> ja kävin muuttamassa ainoan lukuarvon siellä arvosta 3 arvoon 2
<Laodikea> käynnistin koneen uudestaan ja wifi toimii täydellisesti
<hahlo> mitä se tekee?
<hahlo> se luku
<Laodikea> saattaa wifin toimimaan
<Laodikea> ilmeisesti poistaa wifi power managementin käytöstä
<hahlo> ahaa
<Akuli> gui-editoreja ei kannata käyttää sudolla
<Laodikea> Niin joo, nano taitaa tulla asennuksen mukana
<Akuli> koska ne tykkää kirjottaa asetuksiaan kotikansioon jolloin sinne tulee rootin tiedostoja
<Akuli> joo
<Laodikea> oikea komento siis: sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<hahlo> riippuuko se routerista ettei  saa olla powersave?
<Laodikea> siitä tietokoneen wifipiiristä riippuu
<hahlo> ahaa
<elias_a> Mitä väliä sillä on että sinne rootin alle tulee muutama tiedosto? :O
<Akuli> ööh ~/.configgiin
<hahlo> Laodikea: mikä piiri sulla?
<Akuli> http://pasteboard.co/36eXCMpFI.png
<Laodikea> Nää 2 euron usb-wifipalikat eBaysta ovat vaatineet tuon muutoksen ubuntu 16.04:ssä, samaten tää joku random PCI-paikkaan menevä kortti
<Akuli> eiku olikin .cache
<hahlo> ahaa just
<hahlo> intelit on toiminu suoraan
<Laodikea> Aluks sai tovin hakea, ennen kuin jostain ubuntuforumsin keskustelun viimeisestä kommentista löytyi tuo niksi. Nykyään löytyy jo helposti askubuntustakin
<Sm1thY> Utelen piruuttani, mietein vaan tota että tuleeko joskus päivitystä tonne Ubuntu-fi.org sivustolle 16.04 -versiosta?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-12
<Mirv> Sm1thY: minkälaista päivitystä kaipaisit? uusin 16.04.2 on ladattavissa. uusi sivustokin on ollut iät ajat tekeillä, hyvä lataussivu kuitenkin puuttuu niin sitä ei ole laitettu vielä käyttöön
<Sm1thY> Mirv, tarkoitin tätä : https://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ohjeet
<Sm1thY> Eli utelin että tuleeko 16.04stakin Ubuntu työpöytä-opas
<Sm1thY> Vai onko se niin että 14.04 ohjeita voi käyttää myöskin?
<ninnnu> Ubuntu ei oo mikään Windows joka pistää kaiken uusiksi kaikkien versioiden välillä
<ninnnu> Jossain määrin sitä voi ottaa 70-luvullta painetun Unix-kirjan ja pienin muutoksin siellä olevat komennot toimii :P (rsh -> ssh, rcp -> scp...)
<Sm1thY> ninnnu, kysyin siis vain uteliaisuuttani, että kuinka "ajantasalla" nuo ohjeet on
<ninnnu> kokeile seurata ja jos tulee seiniä vastaan niin sitten ohjeet ei oo enää validit
<Sm1thY> Okok
<pesasa> ninnnu: Paitsi sitten 18.04:n kohdalla. :-)
<ninnnu> sitten voidaan vaihtaa 8.04:n ohjeet
<pesasa> Eikös ne kuitenkin Gnome _3_:een ollut vaihtamassa eikä Mateen? :-)
<pesasa> Mäkin ehdin just pitää lukiolaisille sen Linux-kurssin ja kurssi mentiin pääasiassa Ubuntun/Unityn kanssa.
<pesasa> Saas nähdä, tuleeko tosta Yunit:ista joskus jotain. https://yunit.io/
<ninnnu> nonii, tietenkin jotkut on riittävän masokistisa..
<Talikkaf> ehdotinkin seurakunnan lapsi- ja nuorisotyön johtokunnan kokouksessa (viitaten myös digitaalisen nuorisotyön strategiaan) että voisimme miettiä jotain ubuntu-kurssia seurakunnankin piirissä (mukaan voi ympätä teologisia ja ekologisia ja yhteiskunnallisia näkökulmia)
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-13
<Mirv> Sm1thY: joo kyllä sellainen on jo, ei vain linkkiä tuolla https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/index.html.fi
<Mirv> nyt on linkkikin, otin 12.04:n pois kun sen tuki juuri loppuu
<Talikkaf> pesasa: joku muukin on jotain perus-linux-kurssia ilmeisesti puuhannut https://opentunti.fi/index.php?route=plans/show/2111/kayttojarjestelmat
<Talikkaf> Toimiiko 4g-mobiilireititin Huawei E5776s ubuntussa? Kaksi ihmistä on viisi tuntia yrittänyt. Ei toimi.
<Talikkaf> Windows  Vistassa se jopa toimii, ajurin asennus käynnistyy automaattisesti.
<mjr> mikä ajuri? eikös sitä käytetä wifi-tukiasemana
<Talikkaf> pöytäkoneessa ei ole wifiä
<Talikkaf> vista-läppärissä ei ollut wfiä kun ei ollut ajureita asennettu, mutta usb:llä toimii hyvin
<Talikkaf> E5776s-32
<Talikkaf> En ymmärrä, mitä tarkoittaa "Mikä ajuri?"
<mjr> ihmettelin että ei kai sille omaa ajuria tarvitsekaan, mutta joo, varmaan jos sitä usbin kautta haluais käyttää
<mjr> suositeltu toimintatapa lienee pistää joku halpis-usb-wifidongeli koneeseen
<Laodikea> muistaakseni joku #toisaalla sai jonkun tuollaisen pelittämään usb:n kautta
<Laodikea> linuxilla
<Laodikea> mutta siihen tais mennä viikko tai jotan sinne päin
<Laodikea> Tomiva, mutta ei mitenkään elegantti ratkaisu, on ostaa eBaysta n. 2 euron wifi-usb palikka ja yhdistää kone sillä mobiilireittiminen Wlaniin
<mjr> noissa usb-mobiilidatavehkeissä (sellaisissa joissa ei oo wifi-tukiasemaa ainakin) on perinteisesti ollut vähän sellainen rasittavuus, että ne kyllä _muuten_ toimii ihan ok, mutta jokaisella on ihan ikioma komentonsa jolla ne saa menemään jolla ne saa menemään _verkkolaitetilaan_ kun oletuksena ne näyttäytyvät käyttikselle windows-ajuri-cd:nä
<Laodikea> aivan, eli ton takia ei lähde oikein suorilta toimimaan
<mjr> joten sinänsä on ihan mahdollista että tollekin löytyis joku loitsu jonka sanoa (ja pistää konffitiedostoihin) että "oles nyt hitto verkko", mutta en tiiä
<mjr> tällaisissa tapauksissa tyypillisesti nää loitsut toki kertyy linux-järjestelmiin mukaan siten että ne laitteet toimii suorilta, mutta uusien laitteiden kanssa on aina vähän viivettä että niin käy
<Laodikea> Siks 10 vuotta vanhat nettitikut toimivatkin täysin fine ilman mitään kikkailuja
<mjr> nii
<mjr> tää on vähän perseestä kyllä niiltä valmistajilta mutta minkäs teet
<Laodikea> Sierra wirelessin 4g-wifi-modeemilla oli ekana tää ongelma, ettei sitä ollut mahdollista käyttää linuxilla usbin kautta. Se hajos sitten, nykyään on joko Huawei käytössä, mutta se on nykyään kännykän laturin päässä saamassa virtaa 24/7 ja kaikki laitteet yhdistää siihen wlanilla
<Laodikea> Ei tarvii sitten käynnistää sitä konetta, jossa se olisi usb:lla kiinni, jos jollain muulla laitteella haluaa sitä verkkoa käyttää
<Talikkaf> joo, täytyy ostaa lisää usb-wlan-tikkuja, pääsivät loppumaan vaikka puolitoista vuotta sitten ostin 10-20 kappaletta
<Laodikea> Ei noita pöytäkoneita oikein muuten saa nettiin
<Echramath> Outoa tämä ATK, Gimpin skanneritoiminto näkee skannerin Sanen kautta, jos yrittää skannata ei ole mitään skanneria
<Echramath> Xsane kyllä toimii
<Talikkaf> vanha pöytäkone, tuore ubuntu mate 16.10 asennus, firefox kaatuu koko ajan
<Talikkaf> ei jaksa pyörittää yle areenaa tai youtubea oikein, 2 GB muistia
<Talikkaf> athlon 64... mietin toimisiko luotettavammin 16.04:llä tai ehkä chromebookina
<Laodikea> Koita käynnistää firefox päätteestä ja katso, tuleeko sinne kaatuessa jotain ulostuloa
<Talikkaf> ahaa
<Laodikea> idea aina on kysyä: "Mistä voisin saada lisää tietoa tästä ongelmasta?"
<Laodikea> 2 GB Ramia pyörittää ihan hyvin yle areenaa tai youtubea, ainakin Lubuntulla
<gildean> Talikkaf: katoitko muistinkäyttöä?
<gildean> ehkä se mate on vaan liian syöppö eikä jää firefoxille tarpeeks muistia
<gildean> ff kyl haukkaa varmaan pari sataa megaa muistaakseni heti käynnistyksessä
<Laodikea> 2 Gt:lla saa kyllä firefoxin kaatumaan helposti, esim. avaamalla ensin n. 10 välilehteä ja sitten google mapsin
<hahlo> joo kyllä minimi mun mielestä pitäs olla 4 gt
<hahlo> jos x ää ajaa
<gildean> lubuntu on itellä yhessä vanhassa läppärissä missä on 2gt, ihan hyvin toimii noin yleisesti
<gildean> mutta ei sillä kyl surffattua tuu, ni en osaa sanoa ff:n toiminnasta
<Laodikea> Mä käytin päivittäiskäytössä pöytäkoneetta 2 Gt:n RAMilla vielä viime syksyyn asti
<Laodikea> Hyvin se Lubuntulla toimi, mitä nyt piti maps avata chromiumilla, ettei ff kaadu, ja whatsapp web myös
<hahlo> joo en sitä väitä ettei se ollenkaan toimisi
<hahlo> mutta saattaa swapata
<Laodikea> Swappia oli toiset 2 Gt
<hahlo> minusta käyttö on sujuvampaa kun on enemmän muistia
<Echramath> Mulla oli neljällä gigallakin jäätäviä ongelmia, älkää kysykö
<Echramath> Jos on vastauksia niin ne kyllä kiinnostaa
<hahlo> joo ymmärrän
<Echramath> Siis loadit nous ihan kattoon
<hahlo> joo uskon
<Echramath> Onneks löytyi 2 gigaan dd2-kampoja halvalla ja tässä on 4 paikkaa
<Talikkaf> gildean: 2 GB muistia
<Laodikea> mutta paljonko siitä on käytössä?
<Talikkaf> ei se mate ole syöppö
<Talikkaf> jotain puolet
<Talikkaf>  en tiedä
<Talikkaf> ihan sama
<Laodikea> ei ole
<Laodikea> ihan sama
<Talikkaf> kokeilemme kai chromebookia
<Talikkaf> vittu olen ihan surkea joka asiassa, työtön lurjus
<Laodikea> Tänne IRCiin välittyy kyllä varsin erilainen kuva
<Laodikea> mutta mulla FF kaatui, kun muistia oli jotain 200-300 Mt enää vapaana, ja avasi ton Google mapsin
<Talikkaf> olen pitkäaikaistyötön enkä osaa markkinoida palveluita
<Talikkaf> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1151044891670725&id=375928875849001
<hahlo> Talikkaf: mikä olet ammatiltasi?
<Talikkaf> fy-ma-ti-ope
<Laodikea> jatketaan tuolla offtopic-kanavalla
<Talikkaf> anteeksi
<Laodikea> ei se mitään, mutta tää kanava vain logitetaan julkisesti :)
<hahlo> luokanope? pätevä?
<Talikkaf> ei
<Talikkaf> fy-ma-ti
<Talikkaf> pätevä olen ollut 2011 lähtien, mutta ei saa työpaikkoja nuorisoasteelta
<Talikkaf> mennään toiselle kanavalle
<hahlo> mitä se tarkoittaa?
<hahlo> aineope?
<Laodikea> joo
<Laodikea> hahlo: joinaa nyt tuonne #ubuntu-fi-offtopic :D
<Talikka> kaveri valittaa että ubuntun numeroinnissa ei ole mitään järkeä, uudemman tuki loppuu aiemmin kuin vanhan
<Talikka> selitin vähän mutta onko jotain valmista linkkiä?
<Laodikea> Numerointi menee julkaisuajankohdan mukaan. ensin vuoden kaksi viimeistä numeroa (esim. 17) ja pisteen jälkeen julkaisukuukausi.
<Laodikea> Kahden vuoden välein huhtikuussa julkaistaan LTS = Long term support -versio, jota tuetaan 5 vuotta. Muita tuetaan vain 9 kk, joten niiden tuki loppuukin aiemmin kuin LTS-versioiden
<Laodikea> https://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Esittely tuolla on otsikko "Versiot ja julkaisunumerot", jossa asia kerrotaan
<Tomin> yleisempi selitys LTS:n merkityksestä: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long-term_support
<Talikka> minä tiedän kyllä miten se menee
<Talikka> mutta en osaa perustella että numerointi ja tukiaika on järkevä
<Tomin> onko ongelma tuon LTS:n pitempi tukiaika vai perusjulkaisujen lyhyt tukiaika?
<Talikka> älä välitä
<Talikka> tämä on täysin turhaa ulinaa
<Tomin> heh
<Talikka> suurempi ongelma on se että mokkula ei toimi ilman wlan-palikkaa
<Talikka> valehtelen jos sanon että sekä vanhat että uudet laitteet toimivat ubuntussa toisin kuin windowsissa
<Talikka> enkä edes osaa kirjoittaa
<ekeimaja> foorumit on näköjään alhaalla
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-14
<goobers> kids, dont use ubuntu
<goobers> its for niggers
<kirvesAxe> what if we are nigger kids???
<goobers> well then uh
<goobers> stop stealing my fucking bicycle
<kirvesAxe> I think bicycles ar pore devices for fucking so I'll pass
<kirvesAxe> *poor
<goobers> kirvesAxe, haha
<goobers> uhh how's the weather
<hahlo> tällä kanavalla aina mielenkiintoisia vieraita :)
<kirvesAxe> jep
<kirvesAxe> sinällään ihme että hyytyi noin tehokkaasti mun typerällä counter-trollingilla
<hahlo> se allah akbarkin käy melko säännöllisesti
<ninnnu> allah-jäbä on kauheen tylsä ku se on ilmeisesti vain botti
<ninnnu> tää oli sentään ihminen
<hahlo> ahaa joo
<hahlo> se saarnaa meille pakanoille, tai vääräuskoisille :)
<StockAntenna> Unity does not do, Gnome does
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-16
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<kirvesAxe> no siinähän se
<hahlo> aah allah akbar again
<Heelpp> Mitä pitäs tehä ku Ubuntu jäätyy sammuttamisessa?
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-09
<Mirv> tale: grubissa lisäät kernel-riville "single"
<Mirv> tai no joo kai recovery mode grubista ajaa saman asian?
<Mirv> ja oho, tuo molemmat shiftit on ihan uutta mulle..
<ninnnu> mä oon yleensä pitäny vain alt-shift-tab pohjassa bootissa ku muistin suunnilleen sen verran että se oli joku noista. Esc taisi toimia kans
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-12
<Guest86059> Mitenkäs 16.04:een lisätään (sähköpostilla tulleita) fontteja oikeaoppisesti?
<Guest86059> Hups - olen hävittänyt identiteettini...
<elias_a> Nyt on parempi...
<ansa> Sähköpostilla tulleita fontteja? Minkälaisia?
<mjr> /usr/local/share/fonts :iin ja fc-cache -f -v ?
<elias_a> No sellaisia mitä pitäisi käyttää yhden työnantajan tekemissä dokuissa.
<elias_a> Menee näköjään niinkin että pistää /home/.fonts -hakemistoon.
<mjr> joo omalle käyttäjälle saa .fontsiin
<elias_a> Enpä mä muuta tarttekaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-13
<k_jasmina> Moikka, paketissa ois uus läppäri, johon ei ole tarkoitus windowsia jättää ollenkaan vaan pelkkä xubuntu. Läppäri siis HP 250 G6. Onko mitään huomoitavaa kun otan paketista, kannattaako esim. bios- päivityksiä varten käynnistää kuitenkin windowsiin vai tyhjäänkö suorilta =)
<ninnnu> Kyl se on melkein helpointa tehdä BIOS yms. firmispäivitykset Widnowsin kautta
<ninnnu> BIOSin voi päivittää ilmankin, mutta se oli kahden illan seikkailu keksiä millainen hakemistorakenne sinne USB-tikulle pitää taikoa koska HP:n omat ohjeet ei kerro
<Mirv> k_jasmina: nykyään usein onnistuu BIOS-päivitykset biosista, esim. oma Dell-läppäri ja koottu pöytäkone on tällasia, mutta jos näyttää siltä ettei onnistu esim muistitikun kautta niin sitten joo ehkä kannattaa nöyrtyä buuttamaan windowsiin kerran..
<Mirv> ah joo ok ninnnu tunteekin HP:n
<Mirv> Dellillä ihan normi-USB-tikku jonne tiedosto, voi selata hakemistoja BIOSista eli sen kun vain osoittaa että "tossa on se päivitys"
<k_jasmina> ehkä kestän W10:ä sen verran että asentelen sen, sitten ei muutakun levy tyhjäks =) Kiitos =)
<ninnnu> Mirv: HP on paljon binäärisempi. Se USB-tikku joko kelpaa tai sitten ei, mitään lisäinfoja ei irtoa että miksi ei kelvannu
<Tm_T> Mirv: pitääpä muuten kokeilla omaan delliin, kuulemma tän tuulettimen ongelmiin olis bios-päivityksessä korjaus
<hahlo> näköjään ainakin 4 mallia hp 250 g6:ta
<hahlo> voiko dvdstä tehdä tikun käynnistyslevynluontiohjelmalla?
<hahlo> nvm
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-14
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ibwvlm: mjr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  llxqdjkj: motalx ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  zgmophef: HeikkilaM_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  wvsgbdls: Echramath ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  xmgkjz: jjo â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  xhpcwtn: lliehu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  rgdzq: markosu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  mmcpkknp: HeikkilaM_ â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  aobzjkmvu: Laodikea ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  tuwpjhqlng: hatiac ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  gxemnwm: tek___ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  pzxyjh: lubotu3` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ymzjmvgi: otto_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ghuzl: ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  xgeooht: rainmaker_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ppmqaye: pesasa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  utneiqh: Hahlo[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  jcdew: StockAntenna ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  avcrp: hatiac ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  yxdyvvryrg: motalx ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  kzrhphsni: tek___ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  dttcgejjao: Tomin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  gguduqw: atalsta ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  uzbvqras: puhuri ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  tmbvooozzr: Heikkila ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  alzprpl: lliehu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  qjkjc: Iltsu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  kbhnxjd: motalb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  iebrsndke: hatiac ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  gopfug: hatiac ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  cpztbtdgou: hahlo_cloud ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  itaduduun: tale ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  nlboz: henkkus_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  sumvafykz: Laodikea ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  lgasbpqb: lliehu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  usvsmqxut: inz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  dfhqckrlm: motalb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  yzjfro: tale ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  toxpb: ernie77 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ysrcs: otto_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  piewcrrg: elias_a ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  gnrpymzl: Hahlo[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  rmexfgx: Echramath ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  wqgejirp: Tm_T ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  odonz: Tomin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  msnogejp: juham ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  easexkqg: otto_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  idzyhw: atalsta ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  gipydgzxbi: ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  eguoc: Karvizzz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  yluoes: pesasa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  qoqsdob: juham ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  eaqocneg: crope ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  pajdgc: tale ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  aqtdctg: crope ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  pbcezpff: ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  lynmdqrlp: ernie77 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  taxvrtnm: harriv_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ecubnv: Karvizzz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  vbnlhwdd: Uitto ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  uoqpndz: Iltsu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  wvhymhqipn: motalb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  sqtzgkize: otto_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  wmnmjqabw: spz-32_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  jpcufoiuf: hahlo_cloud ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  drffivmomb: t0h ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  tmrncx: Kurko ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  xnilvjox: spz-32_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ipnekjpwr: ernie77 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  kvqrfor: henkkus_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  xnewttbgg: Mirv ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  mkziq: hahlo_cloud ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  jielx: motalb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ghxvxnjpm: ernie77 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  mqtvr: HeikkilaM_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  qjmfvvhy: HeikkilaM_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  abelalbawo: ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  fkxrfi: ninnnu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  hmyua: markosu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  bqgbrbzcuk: ernie77 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  jcozdwzmu: mjr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  nmsjsfn: hatiac ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  uevhfk: otto_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  wpjgalhq: henkkus_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  wlksfuru: spz-32_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ldyvqvym: Crazyguy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  lshkmuqs: motalc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  buicyusf: Kurko ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  dnubjdst: lubotu3` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  ojzfzps: puhuri ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  owypqtuk: lliehu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JV0ORAPsy-Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ L0DE RADIO HOUR IS NOW LIVE!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3e0LFXsIw TOPIC: COUNTDOWN TO WORLD WAR 3 CALL 315-505-4666  pzypmnftxq: pesasa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Hahlo[m]> Oho kolmas maailmansota alko yöllä 😁
<StockAntenna> näemmä
<Iltsu> ja vitut
<hahlo> meinaatko
